# UXA - UXA Resources



## noirua (11 February 2006)

Uranium Exploration Australia came to the ASX in November 2005, and was established to explore for, locate and develop commercial grade uranium mineralisation and associated copper and gold.

The company is led by Executive Chairman, Mr Neill Arthur - http://www.companydirectors.com.au/Member+Services/Coaching+Mentoring/MENTORS/Neill+Arthur+FAICD.htm

http://www.uxa.com.au

http://www.uxa.com.au/documents/UXAPressRelease180106.pdf

http://www.uxa.com.au/about.htm

http://www.uxa.com.au/service.htm

http://www.uxa.com.au/news.htm

http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements.htm


----------



## noirua (21 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Company Presentation:

http://www.asx.com.au//asxpdf/20060220/pdf/3vhv2mzss4yl5.pdf

( 32 page download ).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noi, I too owned (past tense) UXA, problem is once the stock opened below IPO price this was going to become a very strong price ceiling (Resistance) this was evidenced with the stock momentarily touching the 20cent level a few weeks back and then retreating, it is a good company don't get me wrong, it probably has the best exploration acerage for Uranium (read one of the largest land holdings in NT the only pro U3O8 place in Aus)

However for most people who got on IPO we got 1:2 free opies, so when the stock went back up to 20cents I sold as I still hold the options should their be any price upside (options were free)

Sadly it make take this company awhile to establish a presence, it had some vol today, it will be interesting to watch how it opens tomorrow could be something in the air


----------



## noirua (23 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Noi, I too owned (past tense) UXA, problem is once the stock opened below IPO price this was going to become a very strong price ceiling (Resistance) this was evidenced with the stock momentarily touching the 20cent level a few weeks back and then retreating, it is a good company don't get me wrong, it probably has the best exploration acerage for Uranium (read one of the largest land holdings in NT the only pro U3O8 place in Aus)
> 
> However for most people who got on IPO we got 1:2 free opies, so when the stock went back up to 20cents I sold as I still hold the options should their be any price upside (options were free)
> 
> Sadly it make take this company awhile to establish a presence, it had some vol today, it will be interesting to watch how it opens tomorrow could be something in the air




@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

A very fair opinion really, but the gamble factor in this type of operation is the one to be assessed. The last ASX announcement said, that results of ground surveys of previous aerial annomalies will be released this month.

Perhaps it's a case of  " you pays y'er money and takes your chance ".

As you say " ...could be something in the air. "

The present Board of Directors and particularly the Exec Chairman are not the types to sit on salary and option returns, IMHO.


----------



## noirua (23 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=5&id=3589&setSub=1


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noi, its looking very bullish, if it can close above say 21-22cents today, its set for a bullish uptrend, its currently in uncharted waters eating through 20.5 centos, 

Good Luck


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I should add though as a note of caution, if it fails to close above 20cents, stock may have formed a tripple header @ 20cent level, which would probably suggest a drift back down to 13-14cents and make the 20cent resistance level a very strong one indeed,

P.S. UXA was a 20cent IPO that listed back in Oct or Nov, it came with a free 1:2 20cent 31/3/08 option


----------



## noirua (27 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I should add though as a note of caution, if it fails to close above 20cents, stock may have formed a tripple header @ 20cent level, which would probably suggest a drift back down to 13-14cents and make the 20cent resistance level a very strong one indeed,
> 
> P.S. UXA was a 20cent IPO that listed back in Oct or Nov, it came with a free 1:2 20cent 31/3/08 option




Hi Y_T, the options ( UXA0 ) closed at 6.1 cents, very difficult to value these at 30% above the 20 cents 2008 option conversion price. If the shareprice goes well above 20 cents that should be a good plus for future financing. Not for me options as the chance of loosing everything is very real.

Exec Chairman Neill Arthur has a big following in the UK and Ireland. Publicity on UK bulletin boards may have been part of the reason for recent interest. 

In my view UXA is a very interesting gamble, a small cap. stock in a speculative sector.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Oh dear,

Well looks like confirmation of a tripple header at the 20cent level,


Its really gonna take something special to get this one over that level


----------



## noirua (1 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling commences in April 2006.

http://www.asx.com.au//asxpdf/20060301/pdf/3vnrsfsyzr400.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

"URANIUM Exploration Australia says it has used new in-house technology to find a "newly recognised style of deposition of uranium mineralisation" in South Australia's Gawler Craton region and plans to drill the targets, along with a number of more conventional anomalies, in the next quarter.


When contacted by MiningNews.net UXA executive chairman Neill Arthur was particularly guarded, not wanting to reveal the company's "competitive advantage" at this point in time.

"Obviously we've got some in-house technology, which is able to find uranium from the surface, which other people haven't been able to do in Australia," Arthur said.

"One of those keys is the types of rocks and surface cover involved so we want to keep that to ourselves for the moment, for the benefit of our shareholders."

The company says "several" of the 10 targets that it has identified in its 4000 square kilometre ground holding in the "mineralised corridor" of the Gawler Craton were of the new style. The company has projects to the south-west of Olympic Dam and south-east of Oxiana's Prominent Hill.

UXA used more traditional airborne radiometric surveying, along with field mapping and surveying, to identify the rest of the 10 targets.

Seven of these targets, at estimated depths of 50-350m, will be drill tested in a 3450m drilling program budgeted at $A520,000, and set to start in April."




April should be a very interesting month for UXA, I'd say buying on a drift back to 12-13cents would be very smart buying, this is what I would be looking to do again


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Really suprised that it hasn't drifted back much at all, it keeps opening around the 20cent level, hmmm I thought this was a tripple header, I think there are too many eager buyers wanting to take a seat before the drilling show starts in April, hopefully I can scalp some cheap tickets to the show last minute


----------



## noirua (6 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Really suprised that it hasn't drifted back much at all, it keeps opening around the 20cent level, hmmm I thought this was a tripple header, I think there are too many eager buyers wanting to take a seat before the drilling show starts in April, hopefully I can scalp some cheap tickets to the show last minute




I doubt that there will be any cheap tickets before the show. After the show who knows.
Trading in my view has been surprisingly two way. Interest may also be coming from small investors in Germany and the USA.
Definitely a gamble, a cheap gamble if there is such a thing.

I expect UXA to test 30 cents in the run up to the April drilling. Perhaps " hope " is a better word than expect.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are trading at 20.5 cents this morning with the options hitting a high of 8 cents.
I was just coming round to the idea of buying a few options and they have suddenly jumped. Perhaps it's the shares that are cheap rather than the options expensive, time will tell.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noi, IMO UXA will definately test the 30cent level around april drilling time, the stock is getting warmer by the day, it has now broken above 20cent resistance and hopefully change of polarity has occured and this is now the support, Next few weeks will be interesting

Also entire Uranium Mkt is really starting to take off,
Take a look at MTN I think there is alot of upside in this stock

Happy Investing


----------



## noirua (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Noi, IMO UXA will definately test the 30cent level around april drilling time, the stock is getting warmer by the day, it has now broken above 20cent resistance and hopefully change of polarity has occured and this is now the support, Next few weeks will be interesting
> 
> Also entire Uranium Mkt is really starting to take off,
> Take a look at MTN I think there is alot of upside in this stock
> ...




J_T, only problem I can see, looking at UXA's MD's statement, is that exploring for Uranium in NSW still remains illegal. Not certain what the position is if Gold and Copper are found at commercial levels and Uranium is accidentally found as well.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

? ? ? ?
I don't know what your talking about who is exploring in NSW for Uranium?


----------



## noirua (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> ? ? ? ?
> I don't know what your talking about who is exploring in NSW for Uranium?




MD's NSW information:

http://mudgee.yourguide.com.au/deta...l&story_id=443744&category=Mining&m=12&y=2005


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Oh, but who cares,
UXA's main portfolio is in NT and SA, who cares what they have in NSW,

The upcoming drilling is in SA


----------



## noirua (8 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Oh, but who cares,
> UXA's main portfolio is in NT and SA, who cares what they have in NSW,
> 
> The upcoming drilling is in SA




Fair enough, as you say " who cares " as UXA hit 24 cents and the options trade at 9 cents.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noi, 
You gotta take the time to read my posts carefully as you are misunderstanding, I said 'who cares' about UXA's NSW portfolio, its there S.A. and N.T. portfolios that give them value, moreover I was trying to make you understand that the focus for now (and upcoming drilling) will be S.A. 

So like I said who cares about what they have in NSW, focus on what they have in S.A. and N.T.,

If you really wanna talk copper and gold, UXA has tennements surrounding the Minotaur Copper-Gold find which it sold to OXR, and not to mention it pegged ground very close to where the prospector Rudy Gomez hit a shoot of Copper that had all the majors scrambling for a piece and was labelled by the S.A. government as 'Amazing'


So hope you understand this time what I'm trying to say, UXA is one my fav U3O8 Companies, hence why I subscribed for 100,000 shares in IPO which I sold day 1 @ 19.5cents (loss of $500) but hold 50,000 options for free, 

Like I said in previous posts this company will easily test 30cent level leading up to drilling of S.A. and who knows how much more, did you see GBE it went from 30cents to 95cents in 3 days!!!! (Feel sorry for the silly peeps buying on day 3)

Anyway, we are set for a good run, I'm holding my opies till we see some drilling,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Also UXA was bakced by MPS Securities in Sydney, they have a pretty loyal following, hence why I subscribed, they listed Companies like CMR MTN and so on, note MPS = Martin Place Securities


----------



## noirua (8 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also UXA was bakced by MPS Securities in Sydney, they have a pretty loyal following, hence why I subscribed, they listed Companies like CMR MTN and so on, note MPS = Martin Place Securities




Hi Y_T, my interest in UXA comes from following 2 directors formerly with FLX/AUY and the Westchester/RMM struggle that went against Westchester. The lack of support by the board and MD of AET at the time did not help, as well as lack of support from the MD of a tip sheet in the UK and and a few institutions. Notably Westpac did support but not enough. Still thats another matter and things have moved on.
NSW, for certain reasons is in the front garden of events with UXA, not exploration wise, albeit a laggard on the uranium scene. 
Thanks for all the information, you'r a lot sharper than me, maybe distance combined with age slows us all in time.
Good Luck.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the information, you'r a lot sharper than me, maybe distance combined with age slows us all in time.
> Good Luck.





lol I doubt it but hey UXA hit 27cents, so at least we can both   
Can't wait to see what drilling brings, I'd say close to 40cent level, and if they even get a sniff of 'Yellow Cake' well strap yourself in, I'm very


----------



## chicken (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol I doubt it but hey UXA hit 27centos, so at least we can both
> Can't wait to see what drilling brings, I'd say close to 40cent level, and if they even get a sniff of 'Yellow Cake' well strap yourself in, I'm very



Looks as if its on its way higher..as soon as they got some results from their drilling watch this one go into orbit....I bought as I love a gamble....at present with no results doing niecly..could become the next Uranium darling....not many shares..and still a cheap entry....make your own research......


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

lol, Noi, 30centos!


Now lets see how many peeps join this thread,   

Welcome Chicken, seat belts please!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

OHHHHHHH


----------



## noirua (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading today seems to have become a scramble. It's a bit like the dot com boom, where it was not possible to value a stock on any firm basis. Anyway it's fun.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Trading today seems to have become a scramble. It's a bit like the dot com boom, where it was not possible to value a stock on any firm basis. Anyway it's fun.





Aint that the truth, I think that todays CRAZY volume will earn it a speeding ticket,

and may even get it a mention in the Aust Fin Review, can you imagine what that would do to a company with a name Uranium Exploration Australia, given the current mkt sentiment towards U308?

All it woould have to say is Uranium hopeful blah blah blah, was one of the top traded stocks yesterday, blah blah blah, its traded $4.5m dollars thats alot for a specie, with 814 trades


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Also options seem to be laggin behind the stock,

Funny options were well in front of stock when they were out of the money or margianlly in the money, now they are lagging


----------



## noirua (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also options seem to be laggin behind the stock,
> 
> Funny options were well in front of stock when they were out of the money or margianlly in the money, now they are lagging




As soon as a stock jumps I'm annoyed I did not buy so many, many more. The Exec Chairman shares a holding of 2.1 million, so he's up about $220,000 today.
Very worrying are options, last time I looked they were 15 cents with the shares at 36.5 cents. 
Trading is so quick it's a bit like watching BHP Billiton trade.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

lol, well remember I sold my 100,000 shares @ 19.5cents only a few days ago,  :swear: 

Ahhh well, I got 50k free options so gonna hold and see,   


Remeber though as much as I like UXA, MTN is my big call


----------



## noirua (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Letter to shareholders is on the ASX.

http://www.asx.com.au//asxpdf/20060309/pdf/3vsmvxjgqg2j3.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I will be very interested to see the close, I would have expected alot more profit taking as it neared 4pm, however throughout the day the VWAP (Volume Weighted Average Price) has been edging up to 33c


----------



## noirua (10 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading today has dropped away a bit, may only reach about 600 trades against over 1,000 yesterday. If the price manages to close at 32 cents or above then that will look promising.
I was looking for a price of 30 cents by mid-April and the quick run-up was surprising. 
The small market cap against great expectations may have a lot to do with this run-up, combined with the high regard for the Companies Executive Chairman and Managing Director.
Where to now?

The reaction to the Toro Energy spin-off float, with the offer closing today may well increase interest.


----------



## lesm (10 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

They received a speeding ticket from the ASX that they responded to at 09:55 this morning.

Not surprised that there has been some retracement today.

Will be interesting to watch developments over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> I was looking for a price of 30 cents by mid-April and the quick run-up was surprising.
> 
> 
> The reaction to the Toro Energy spin-off float, with the offer closing today may well increase interest.





Noi I can't beliebe, 

1. How quickly this stock ran away after breaking above 20c as for me and others who followed from IPO we saw it test 20c level 3 times with no real break and hold

2. The fact that it is still holding up above 30c, I would have thought huge retrace today, but not so


Also re Toro, the company recieved $50m + for its $18m IPO which it closed early a few days back (I think Monday)


----------



## laurie (10 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Guys anything with U308 is moving because it's almost $40/lb look at BKY prices and HMR hit a high of .98c got in at IPO of .28c! what was once waste e.g. .02kg/t is $$$$$$

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Its trading above 28c still!!!!!  :swear: 

I want a re-entry around 20-24c before drilling


----------



## laurie (14 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also re Toro, the company recieved $50m + for its $18m IPO which it closed early a few days back (I think Monday)




191% oversubscribe March 24th will tell all   I predict a 240% premium.........on first day   

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It seems to have formed a good support level @ 27/28c

Hmm nice spring board for drilling, only 2-3weeks to go, if it can hold, new uranium spots out for this week, will it hit the magical $40 ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hmm closed below support of 28c

More retracing to come? 

I doubt it will get to my re-entry levels of 20-21c, but it may,

Thoughts?

Drilling is still 2-3weeks away


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

*Interesting* 




$1m hunt for more uranium
Chris Pippos
19mar06
A SYDNEY company is on the brink of launching another huge uranium exploration in South Australia, spanning almost 4000 sq km.

Located at seven sites in the north of the state, in the vicinity of and surrounding Olympic Dam, the survey and drilling exploration may begin as early as April, according to Uranium Exploration Australia Ltd. 

The size of the exploration area is further evidence of a uranium boom in SA, symbolised by the expansion of Olympic Dam and the growing number of companies circling the area for uranium. 

"I think we are the second or third largest tenement holder in Olympic Dam," company managing director David Hawley said about the area to be explored. 

The company would spend about $1 million over two years to search for uranium, hoping the ALP nationally changes its position and allows more uranium mines in SA. 









It was a "fait accompli" the three mines policy would be overturned at the party's 2007 national conference, Mr Hawley said. 

"There's a lot of really big overseas mining companies that would like to get in," he said. 

UEA still needed to negotiate a native title mining agreement before starting its exploration. 

Recent figures show 25 Australian and international companies have 86 uranium exploration licences in SA – an increase of about 100 per cent in three years. 

Chamber of Mines and Energy chief executive Phil Sutherland said the size of UEA's exploration highlighted the "explosion of uranium activity in the past year or two". 

"It would have to be up there with one of the larger ones," Mr Sutherland said. 

"They have certainly taken up a large area and that would indicate they are very, very serious and they are prepared to put a lot of money into the exploration effort." SA has 41 per cent of the world's low-cost economic reserves of uranium, with most exported to a range of countries, including Canada and the US, for power generation. 

Latest Bureau of Statistics figures show the amount spent on all mineral exploration in SA has more than doubled in recent months. 

Almost $40 million was spent on exploration in the December quarter, compared with $17.2 million in the previous quarter. 

SA also had the largest increase in such expenditure nationally over the same period. 

*The boom coincides with negotiations between Australia and China to sell large quantities of uranium to China.*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA trading back above 28c, change of polarity?

lets see how long 28c level holds as support


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I love watching this stock go a little nuts for no reason, (ASX: any reason why you were speeding? eeerrrrr well you see officer the thing is.....)

It definately has become a traders favourite now, can't wait for some drilling action, doesn't look like I'll get my re-entry chance, but I got free opies!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well it definately closed well above 28c support/resistance level, for no good reason, maybe some technical charting reaon, but as far as fundamentals go, drilling is 2 weeks away, maybe price of Uranium going up again? who knows, but as I said the traders seem to love this stock


----------



## noirua (24 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading at 31.5 cents UXA are unlikely to issue any news for several weeks. Rumours of any strike are likely to break early. Put on your seatbelts and  parachutes.


----------



## noirua (27 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A jump to 37.5 cents and options 17.5 cents this morning may be only the beginning of this stocks rise to prominence.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

 

Glad I'm still holding my options!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I really under-estimated this stocks power,

I was hoping for a retrace early last week/week before so I could re-enter,

I thought stock would lose its fizz, I now see why its going nuts, from what I gather theres 4 reasons

1. Uranium is going crazy!

2. UXA's drilling starts in a *week or so* and its Airborne Surveys will re-commence ie follow ups in April as well

3. There is a Uranium Conference on this Thurs and Friday in S.A. 

4. As I stated from the start of this thread UXA has some of the best grounds in Aus, its holdings in S.A. and N.T. are excellent, especially some of its N.T. areas


I also now look at it like this, if this were an IPO a list of 40c on a 20c IPO would be considered avg given the performance of other Uranium players, so then a list of 60c or so sounds very good, thus I think 60c is an achievable (although difficult) target!


----------



## noirua (29 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have gone through the 50 cent level before falling back a little. The anywhere stock continues the climb, but where next ????????????????


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hey Noi old buddy,

Hows UXA treating you? Good obviously,

I think 60c is achievable, just need to release an ann about upcoming drilling to "REMIND" the mkt and wooshhhhhhh!


----------



## michael_selway (29 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Noi old buddy,
> 
> Hows UXA treating you? Good obviously,
> 
> I think 60c is achievable, just need to release an ann about upcoming drilling to "REMIND" the mkt and wooshhhhhhh!




hi is UXA better or MTN at current prices?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Michael do some research you should be able to answer that question for yourself,

Look @ both their mkt caps *fully diluted* ie not just listed shares, unlisted escrowed stock as well.


Then look at what each has and decide


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Now I'm no charter, so I'd appreciate some tech views on this,

But was watching the chart last night and realised from the way the stock opened this morning it would falter, hence sold my options netting $14k   

Now chart shows that from

7th March to 9th March Chart had 3 strong updays, which resulted in RSI peaking at 90, the following day being 10th March opened above close of previous day, but only slightly and then began a downwards movement finishing at 29.5. For the next week chart fell to 25c and RSI to 55 after which point the stock began its current uptrend,

Now interestingly from the
27th March to the 29th March chart again had 3 strong updays, again resulted in RSI peaking at 85, the following day ie TODAY opened slightly above yesterdays close and then moved swiftly downwards, thus I think we can expect more drifiting to around 40c level until RSI moves down to at least 60, at which point it should re-bound, which funnily enough should be when the drilling begins


Techies what do you think?


----------



## noirua (30 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Noi old buddy,
> 
> Hows UXA treating you? Good obviously,
> 
> I think 60c is achievable, just need to release an ann about upcoming drilling to "REMIND" the mkt and wooshhhhhhh!




HI Y_T et al, at the moment I am in deep thought about UXA as most holders are sitting waiting for the results in April and the rest may dump on a whim.  Perhaps todays shakeout will test the resolve of the remainder. I will take out them there worry beads and fiddle to calm myself.

Will the stock go a lot higher be for the results ? Probably yes, as a big strike should send UXA through $10.00.  Most will look one way only and not at the 1c level which could result on no commercial finds.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Like I said in my above post I see the stock turning for a few days, consolidating around 40c level until RSI settles to 60 ish then should get up again, I cashed in opies for nice profit so I'm out


----------



## noirua (30 March 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Like I said in my above post I see the stock turning for a few days, consolidating around 40c level until RSI settles to 60 ish then should get up again, I cashed in opies for nice profit so I'm out



I have a feeling that UXA will bounce back very smartly indeed and go back through 50 cents and test 60 cents within days. Stocks always go far higher than they should in speculative markets and a price of 80 cents could be seen quite soon.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that UXA will bounce back very smartly indeed and go back through 50 cents and test 60 cents within days. Stocks always go far higher than they should in speculative markets and a price of 80 cents could be seen quite soon.




So far, so good, as UXA go through 50 cents.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Good Luck Noi, I made $15k profit on opies so I wasn't complaining, hope you make a ton!


----------



## noirua (4 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Good Luck Noi, I made $15k profit on opies so I wasn't complaining, hope you make a ton!




Thanks Y_T, " a profit, is not a profit, until it's Banked " so it's " well done yourself ".


----------



## noirua (7 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/apr?s=UXA.AX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thats a bit embarrasing, but TOE which listed months after UXA is already drilling,

lol get your act together UXA chaps, glad I sold @ peak, new it would turn


----------



## noirua (10 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thats a bit embarrasing, but TOE which listed months after UXA is already drilling,
> 
> lol get your act together UXA chaps, glad I sold @ peak, new it would turn




The fall was a bit of a surprise, though these events sometimes shake out the weak holders. Will remain a gamble " rags or riches ".


----------



## noirua (10 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thats a bit embarrasing, but TOE which listed months after UXA is already drilling,
> 
> lol get your act together UXA chaps, glad I sold @ peak, new it would turn




There is only one thing for it Y_T, I'm heading for the Stuart Shelf to check out the Russel Bore area myself. Armed with geiger counter and that special technology the Chairman spoke about, which of course cannot be revealed. It's only 36 sq Km, back soon. Good luck with MTN.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> There is only one thing for it Y_T, I'm heading for the Stuart Shelf to check out the Russel Bore area myself. Armed with geiger counter and that special technology the Chairman spoke about, which of course cannot be revealed. It's only 36 sq Km, back soon. Good luck with MTN.





lol Noi, I'll send some Chinese with letters of Intent to meet you there, that should cause a stir!  :


----------



## noirua (11 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol Noi, I'll send some Chinese with letters of Intent to meet you there, that should cause a stir!  :




Send as many Chinese as possible, my geiger counter is buzzing and there is something gleaming on yonder hill.

http://www.imagesaustralia.com/thewildrover.htm


----------



## noirua (13 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Diamond drilling is to start at the Sloanes Hill prospect next week.

http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/Diamond Drilling .pdf


----------



## noirua (17 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Diamond drilling is to start at the Sloanes Hill prospect next week. UXA may not have the great success of Teck Cominco, however, the upside is enormous if it works out that way. Don't forget the downside though.
> 
> http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/Diamond Drilling .pdf




Drilling is to start at Sloanes Hill, Prominent Hill South - EL3429, close to Teck Cominco's Carrapateena Find: 

http://www.teckcominco.com/exploration/activities.htm

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/minerals/initiatives/pdf/pace_press_111005.htm:sectID=2233&tempD=1

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/minerals/initiatives/pace/pace_press_270705.htm


----------



## noirua (20 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Rumours that efforts are being made to hold down the price of UXA by bidding prices well below the current level to induce selling of the stock.


----------



## ctp6360 (20 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

why would someone do that?


----------



## noirua (20 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ctp6360 said:
			
		

> why would someone do that?




If you have enough funds and anticipated buying shares in a stock, an order would be placed to buy 500,000 shares, at say 20 cents, when the market is trading bid 25 cents / offer 26 cents - there could be several bids, at say 22 cents, 21 cents and 20 cents. The idea is to weaken the resolve of nervous  holders and weaken the stock price, thus picking up stock at lower levels. Agile traders can lower their bid price further and further. A tricky game, that some say happens a lot.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA has permits near Olympic Dam.

http://www.bhpbilliton.com/bb/ourBusinesses/baseMetals/olympicDam.jsp

+++++++++

Valuing a mining company:

http://www.e-cbd.com/113627.php


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noi old buddy, things aren't looky too good for UXA short term, hope you cashed out, 

*Stock is now trading below its 30 ExMAvg*

If it stays at these levels (which I doubt) or if it drops towards 30c (which I think it will) the 11 ExMAvg will cross the 30 ExMAvg


I may look at a re-entry if it gets sub 30c closer to say 24c


----------



## noirua (21 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Noi old buddy, things aren't looky too good for UXA short term, hope you cashed out,
> 
> *Stock is now trading below its 30 ExMAvg*
> 
> ...




Hi Y_T, I'm still holding my 35,000 shares in UXA, bought at 16 cents a share. The drilling results will not come through until the June quarter. You have been very right on this stock so far.  I have to pray you'r wrong this time and you do not get the chance to buy in sub 30 cents.


----------



## noirua (22 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=7473

Looks encouraging and it is worth considering whether the fall back in price is an opportunity.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

With so much drilling likely this year and the upside for UXA - on a gamble basis - could be enormous. A target price of 50 cents to 70 cents looks achievable before any rumours abound. Remember it's all a gamble at this stage that could come off.


----------



## BillyGoatGruff (26 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Actually YT I doubt it will fall much more, it has already come down 30% from its high based mostly on profit taking, rather than bad news.  As drilling commences on the other tenements I would expect the sp to recover back to 50c.  Held steady at 34c+ this week and has buying interest returning a little.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA reports:


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060427/pdf/3wgl0tvvhg2rj.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060427/pdf/3wgl26tdq97fh.pdf


----------



## noirua (27 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> UXA reports:
> 
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060427/pdf/3wgl0tvvhg2rj.pdf
> ...





Following the reports UXA have recovered a little to 38 cents. Providing the mining and uranium sector can retain their momentum the bulls should return.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hmmm looks to have halted downtrend, will need confirmation, it can still go either way and I'm betting that a lack of news will see it drift lower, however any updates will serve to cause price increase


----------



## noirua (28 April 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmm looks to have halted downtrend, will need confirmation, it can still go either way and I'm betting that a lack of news will see it drift lower, however any updates will serve to cause price increase




Hi Y_T, with so many holes being drilled it is quite easy to send out lots of reports as each hole gets deeper and deeper. This is probably one directors last chance coral to get to the real big time, IMHO, he will not let this one fail.


----------



## ALFguy (5 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thought this was holding around 35 but seems to be slipping now.
Maybe Y_T was right, possible drop below 30   
Still, seems a good longterm hold.

Y_T....any wisdom?


----------



## noirua (9 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Stock appears very steady at the moment after the sudden rise in high volatile trading, from a 12 cent low to a 51 cents high. Extremely vulnerable to rumours of possible strikes or the reverse, however, UXA have pointed to July as the official reporting time. This delay is bound to add to the possibility of leaks of information and rumour.

The last report on drilling was issued on April 12th and indicated that the drilling rig would be moved into position at Sloanes Hill, Prominent Hill South, EL3429 the following week. Drilling depth would be achieved after two weeks drilling.


----------



## noirua (15 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,18687568%5E5000423,00.html


----------



## noirua (22 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are thought to have finished the drilling of the first hole at Sloanes Hill, Prominent Hill, EL3429, and have managed to keep the results, so far, under wraps.


----------



## hypnotic (22 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> UXA are thought to have finished the drilling of the first hole at Sloanes Hill, Prominent Hill, EL3429, and have managed to keep the results, so far, under wraps.




Hopefully the news would be a great one,,,  UXA have dropped a lot lately 
>.<


----------



## noirua (23 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> Hopefully the news would be a great one,,,  UXA have dropped a lot lately
> >.<




They certainly have dropped, with the shares at 24 cents today. A trade of the options at a staggeringly high price of 16 cents today, they're only worth close to 4 cents.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

http://finance.news.com.au/story/0,10166,19240208-462,00.html

UXA has a particular mention at the end of this article.


----------



## hypnotic (25 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> http://finance.news.com.au/story/0,10166,19240208-462,00.html
> 
> UXA has a particular mention at the end of this article.




Thanks for the read... maybe UXA is one of those that my not make 

it  :swear: .... the share price is dropping ridiculously, i wonder why though. 

haven't heard much news about it at all. Any thoughts on UXA??


----------



## michael_selway (25 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> Thanks for the read... maybe UXA is one of those that my not make
> 
> it  :swear: .... the share price is dropping ridiculously, i wonder why though.
> 
> haven't heard much news about it at all. Any thoughts on UXA??




contrast with UNX   

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (26 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The present drilling programme has been underway for a few weeks now. Drilling results will come in the April to June 06, 4th quarter.

Drilling will be carried out at the following South Australian Tenements: Firstly at Prominent Hill South, EL3429, 876 Sqkm's; Roxby Downs, EL3428, 348 Sqkm's; Playford, EL3430, 285 Sqkm's; Griffen Well, EL3431, 622 Sqkm's; Winjabba, EL3432, 539 Sqkm's; and Glenside, EL3470, 354 Sqkm's.

Drilling is expected to be carried out later at Yeelirree, WA and Katherine North, NT; Previous exploration revealed uranium deposits.


----------



## ALFguy (29 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Up 20% today!?! Can someone tell me why?    (confused, not sad)


----------



## michael_selway (30 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> Up 20% today!?! Can someone tell me why?    (confused, not sad)




hm everything was up today

UXA dropped off alot earlier, maybe a rebound thats all i think

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (30 May 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> hm everything was up today
> 
> UXA dropped off alot earlier, maybe a rebound thats all i think
> 
> ...




There seemed to be a resistance to selling of the options. Shares fell to 21.5 cents ( now at 26 cents ) with no option trading for several days and finished at a reluctant 8 cents on Friday.

Directors are not responding to enquiries about drilling etc., and only say that a progress announcement will be made during the June quarter. A comment was made to the press by the company MD indicating this is very much a lottery. Exec Chairman has made encouraging statements on prospects in the past.


----------



## noirua (5 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A move back up to 24.5 cents after recent lows around 21 cents, may be just a small bounce after a 60% fall. Are we seeing a revival from speculators before a raft of drilling results before the end of this month?


----------



## noirua (6 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

An interesting map of tenements: http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/byteserve/...esa_journal/mj_40/mj40_tenements_minerals.pdf

Shows UXA's tenements, EL3428 to 32, EL3470 and EL3494.


----------



## noirua (6 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> An interesting map of tenements: http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/byteserve/...esa_journal/mj_40/mj40_tenements_minerals.pdf
> 
> Shows UXA's tenements, EL3428 to 32, EL3470 and EL3494.




The most interesting tenements are EL3428, EL3430 and EL3470, which are the closest to Olympic Dam.

EL3429, 25Km from Prominent Hill is the first target. ( EL2954, close to EL3429 and EL3431, was allowed to expire by Adamus Resources. )


----------



## noirua (8 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA: " Moving into the worlds best Uranium Address "; Three mines policy set to be abandoned.

http://www.ferret.com.au/articles/fb/0c03f0fb.asp


----------



## noirua (8 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The following chart also gives an indication of trading in UXA on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange. 

http://www.ariva.de/chart/index.m?a=A0HMC2&rnd=6978


----------



## noirua (12 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Not directly focused on UXA, but the information from MP Secs., MD Barry Dawes - also Exec Director of UXA - is interesting, despite being dated by recent events: http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/pubs/pdf/2006/MonthlyMarketSummaryMay2006.pdf


----------



## noirua (14 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have now broken below the important 20 cent level and the options are worth about 2 cents - take no notice of the market price of the options as there is 20 cents to pay by 2008. The stock is high risk and a complete gamble.


----------



## noirua (14 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

At 16 cents UXA are worth another punt. That's if I raise some courage to buy more. The options are not worth much more than 1 cent, IMHO.


----------



## noirua (20 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Just 12 days to go for the end of the fourth quarter report and end of the companies trading year. Results of the drilling at Sloanes Hill are due shortly.


----------



## noirua (20 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling results so far: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060620/pdf/3x6wv2ny6zkd7.pdf


----------



## noirua (20 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Exec Chairman, Mr Neill Arthur, has just completed his live interview on Bloomberg a few minutes ago. He was upbeat on the silver find in todays drilling results and the position of Uranium in todays markets.


----------



## dreilly (21 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i got in on this today. only 4600 shares, but its my first trade. im nervous... i suppose i should be. I just like this company, the MD seems to be well respected and sites that they hold from research look like to be potentially huge.  

fingers X'd.


----------



## ALFguy (21 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				dreilly said:
			
		

> i got in on this today. only 4600 shares, but its my first trade. im nervous... i suppose i should be. I just like this company, the MD seems to be well respected and sites that they hold from research look like to be potentially huge.
> 
> fingers X'd.




Best of luck with that Dreilly, I think this has real potential to climb quickly at the first sign of some positive news.

I don't hold but am seriously thinking of grabbing some soon.


----------



## dreilly (21 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Rumours that efforts are being made to hold down the price of UXA by bidding prices well below the current level to induce selling of the stock.




Looking at the depth, i think this is still an issue. Or am i being paranoid. 

Buyers
Number Quantity Price 
2 28000 0.195 
1 5000 0.190 
2 33202 0.185 
2 27000 0.170 
1 12000 0.165 
1 20000 0.160 
1 50000 0.155 
3 55900 0.150 
2 47000 0.120 
1 10000 0.105


----------



## ALFguy (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Up 46% on news of significant Silver discovery.

Hope this holds


----------



## srivest (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Significant Silver Discovery!   

It seem to be a really good prospect. I'm in at 0.22.


----------



## srivest (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's hot today $$


----------



## ALFguy (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> It's hot today $$




Certainly is.....I'm In at .215    

Breakout?


----------



## dreilly (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

hey srivest, can you post a link to that report you found re: silver discovery. UXA website has not been updated yet....

MAN i hope this holds....


----------



## srivest (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				dreilly said:
			
		

> hey srivest, can you post a link to that report you found re: silver discovery. UXA website has not been updated yet....
> 
> MAN i hope this holds....




http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/aca?s=UXA.AX


----------



## dreilly (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

im out at .33 ..... man that was exillarating. my first trade was a winner.....

now ill probably be kicking myself when it hits .40.


----------



## MalteseBull (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

still strong support.. it's wortwhile hanging on to this one..

.40 would not surprise me...


----------



## MalteseBull (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i am out at .40

lucky


----------



## ALFguy (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I was out at .37 phew....

Any views on how this will fair tomorrow if it closes around .40 today?


----------



## srivest (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> I was out at .37 phew....
> 
> Any views on how this will fair tomorrow if it closes around .40 today?




I don't know, it seem to meet a resistance at 0.41, that would help if I could evaluate the exact value of that news. Maybe a pro in this forum could share his knowledge on this kind of news/price huge reaction.


----------



## ALFguy (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> I don't know, it seem to meet a resistance at 0.41, that would help if I could evaluate the exact value of that news. Maybe a pro in this forum could share his knowledge on this kind of news/price huge reaction.




I guess .41 was getting a bit high for 1 day. Thinking that a close of around .38 to .40 will be a base for tomorrows trading.

But a pro's view would be appreciated yes


----------



## stockmaster (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

ALthough UXA ended lower than expected value of 0.34, it doesn't seem to be a bad thing, coz it allows more flexibility and space for traders, i believe if market react well for tomorrow, UXA can achieve a price up to .6!


----------



## ALFguy (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> ALthough UXA ended lower than expected value of 0.34, it doesn't seem to be a bad thing, coz it allows more flexibility and space for traders, i believe if market react well for tomorrow, UXA can achieve a price up to .6!




"if market reacts well tomorrow"  - That's the sticking point. 
Closed at .34 so suspect there will be a lot of buying interest early on.

got back in so will be watching for some upward movement early on.


----------



## cuttlefish (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> would help if I could evaluate the exact value of that news. Maybe a pro in this forum could share his knowledge




I think the things that would affect valuation would be level of mineralisation (looks like its ok),  how easy it is to get out (seems to be close to the surface in stuff that could be fairly easily mined), and the big question - how much there is  - the story say's they won't start estimating that until they've drilled some more holes.   They've attached maps and things so I suppose if you knew what you were doing you could probably have a bit of a guess still though.

Funny seeing it move about so much today, yet an announcement on the 20th that they'd encountered some silver mineralisation didn't move the stock at all.  I guess its the fact they say the "silver mineralisation is readily mineable".


----------



## kariba (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				cuttlefish said:
			
		

> I think the things that would affect valuation would be level of mineralisation (looks like its ok),  how easy it is to get out (seems to be close to the surface in stuff that could be fairly easily mined), and the big question - how much there is  - the story say's they won't start estimating that until they've drilled some more holes.   They've attached maps and things so I suppose if you knew what you were doing you could probably have a bit of a guess still though.
> 
> Funny seeing it move about so much today, yet an announcement on the 20th that they'd encountered some silver mineralisation didn't move the stock at all.  I guess its the fact they say the "silver mineralisation is readily mineable".




It's not the silver that has everyone salivating - It is the fact that it is right next to prominant hill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is elephant country People!!

With the silver comes massive gold & uranium potential!

The silver is just the "chaser" - As they state in the announcement, they are now honing in on the gold & uranium potential.

cheers


----------



## cuttlefish (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

so are you saying the discovery of a high level silver mineralisation increases the likelihood that they'll also find uranium and gold?  (can you tell I'm not a geologist? lol).


----------



## hypnotic (28 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				cuttlefish said:
			
		

> so are you saying the discovery of a high level silver mineralisation increases the likelihood that they'll also find uranium and gold?  (can you tell I'm not a geologist? lol).




I don't understand this as well, when they announced they found widespread silver there was no reaction. And this time the market reacted with 112% increase is just crazy. Unless can they hide the fact that they have also intersected uranium too??? 

Is there really a likelihood to find uranium and gold after they find silver? Does anyone know or just a speculation?

Hypnotic *confused


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> It's not the silver that has everyone salivating - It is the fact that it is right next to prominant hill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is elephant country People!!
> 
> ...




Kariba has hit it 100%, its not the silver those are poor to avg grades, good to excellent grades of silver are 100g/t + remember silver only fetches $12usd oz, so 30-70g/t is avg,

But the key is its near Prominent Hill which was a huge Copper Gold Deposit,

I view this as a trading stock with caution and I do have a bit of experience with this company I jumped on IPO for its Uranium potential, just wish they'd get a drill rig to their N.T. tennements,


More than anything I think what this and AUM shows is that the market will still go nuts!


----------



## srivest (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> Is there really a likelihood to find uranium and gold after they find silver?




Can someone answer that question ?  

Do you guys believe we'll see another AUM effect ?


----------



## cuttlefish (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kariba has hit it 100%, its not the silver those are poor to avg grades, good to excellent grades of silver are 100g/t + remember silver only fetches $12usd oz, so 30-70g/t is avg,
> 
> But the key is its near Prominent Hill which was a huge Copper Gold Deposit,




ok, so the knowledge that the tenement is next to Prominent Hill and that they are doing drilling on it has been there for a long time now - i.e. this information is nothing new.   Then on the 20th they announce they've encountered silver mineralisation - nothing happens to the stock.

So now they announce that they've encountered mineable grade silver mineralisation in unknown quantities and the stock triples in price ...   

If geologically the discovery of silver increases the likelihood that they will also find gold and uranium, then why didn't the announcement of silver mineralisation on the 20th have any effect?

The usual market sanity ...   

And I'm not saying that for traders it isn't a good trading opportunity (I know little about trading myself but I know that price action is important and you've certainly got that!   )


----------



## hypnotic (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

From www.minebox.com

Commenting on this exciting development, Executive Chairman Mr Neill Arthur said, “This silver discovery begins to realise the intrinsic value of UXA’s exploration and investment within the highly prospective Gawler Craton region in South Australia”.

“Given our drill programme is yet to fully drill test existing uranium and other anomalies at Sloanes Hill and on UXA’s other ELs, the potential to unlock a major, world class deposit remains as strong as ever.”

Located 30 kilometres south of the Prominent Hill copper - gold proposed development by Oxiana along a parallel east – west structure, the silver mineralisation discovered by UXA is contained in near surface horizontal dolomitic silts, pebbly sands and carbonaceous shales of Lower Cretaceous Age.

Preliminary drill core inspections indicate the silver mineralisation is readily mineable. 

The company will commence a resource estimate with the completion of drilling of two more holes, which are planned 3 kilometres and 6 kilometres west of the original discovery hole DDH SH – 1 where geology outcrop and hydrothermal alteration share similar geological settings to the high grade silver result at between 29 and 44 metres depth.


It sounds there COULD be uranium among these drillings and they are doing more drilling around the area, they have not test for it yet.. (Strange i thought these mop are set out to dill for uranium and yet they announce the silver they find first)

with the market reaction i am looking closely and buying in again today i think

Hpynotic


----------



## hypnotic (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The market has gone crazy over this one....

where will this share stop?

looks like it's meeting resistance at 40c


----------



## MalteseBull (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Bought more today on open, this company has merit. Should defently see .50 by end of day with continual support


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> The market has gone crazy over this one....
> 
> where will this share stop?
> 
> looks like it's meeting resistance at 40c




Yeah resistance at 40c and a great deal of profit taking early on it seems.

Still, could see this heading to 50c later today as Maltese said.


----------



## hypnotic (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> Yeah resistance at 40c and a great deal of profit taking early on it seems.
> 
> Still, could see this heading to 50c later today as Maltese said.




Yeah a lot of profit taking......

but it's a very heated stock today....

Can it compare with AUM..... = P


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> but it's a very heated stock today....
> 
> Can it compare with AUM..... = P




No kidding! Staggering volume for the first 40mins of trading.

Thought I doubt we'll see another AUM


----------



## srivest (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Good opening, it's going down at the moment, lots of people want to "cash in" $. Let's how low it can get so I can buy it again


----------



## noirua (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> Can someone answer that question ?
> 
> Do you guys believe we'll see another AUM effect ?





Normally it is Copper and Gold together that indicate the presence of Uranium, though Uranium is usually found at greater depths than UXA has found its silver. 

As indicated by another poster, it is the Northern Territory that gives the best potential at Katherine North where Uranium deposits have already been located. Yeelirree in Western Australia is the best of all, though it is not legal, as yet, to explore for uranium in WA. 

UXA reached 54 cents in the Uranium share dash recently, before the collapse that is, it is therefore reasonable, IMHO, to ask whether they are worth a good deal more now that the gamble stakes have risen.


----------



## cuttlefish (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

well I thought I'd have a go at this trading stuff.  Bought the open (35), tried to figure out supports as it moved up, put a trailing stop at 38 saw it bump around at 40 ish, but bailed out at 37.5 when it hit the .38 stop. 

Made a grand total of $210 after brokerage ...     

Think I might stick to investing lol.  Though I can understand the excitement - when it was bumping around .40 I was thinking it'd pretty good if it actually broke out like yesterday.  

Looks like the funs over for now.


----------



## stockmaster (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The fun might not be over, as there might still be news about the exploration, and the price might double once again.


----------



## noirua (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kariba has hit it 100%, its not the silver those are poor to avg grades, good to excellent grades of silver are 100g/t + remember silver only fetches $12usd oz, so 30-70g/t is avg,
> 
> But the key is its near Prominent Hill which was a huge Copper Gold Deposit,
> 
> ...




Hi Y_T, Very fair comment, as I was reading about a find by Apogee Minerals ( TSX Venture ) that had grades from 100 to 606 grammes of silver per tonne.  The depths were 100 metres to 260 metres against UXA's 29 metres to 44 metres. 
You did sell your stake in UXA close to the top, so what can I say having held all the way down. - Good Luck


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Definitely lost some steam trading around .32 now...

Maybe the afternoon session will bring it back above the open?


----------



## MalteseBull (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I pulled out at a loss, your gonna get your fingers burnt on this one


----------



## stockmaster (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I definitely agree that this share is very risk and requires caution. However whether ur finger will get burnt depends on ur timing.


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> I definitely agree that this share is very risk and requires caution. However whether ur finger will get burnt depends on ur timing.




Agreed.... and it's now time to get out!


----------



## hypnotic (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hm.... i have to agreee... got out too.....

made a little lost


----------



## stockmaster (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

There has been fall in price for UXA today due to the profit-taking. However i still strongly believes that there r still rooms for a boom in price. My estimation, up to 60c. Any recommendation?


----------



## srivest (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> There has been fall in price for UXa today due to the profit-taking. However i still strongly believes that there r still rooms for a boom in price. My estimation, up to 60c. Any recommendation?




It's good to be positive but you base your speculation on what exactly ?


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> There has been fall in price for UXA today due to the profit-taking. However i still strongly believes that there r still rooms for a boom in price. My estimation, up to 60c. Any recommendation?




I agree there's been a great deal of profit taking today.
Watched it rise slowly this morning but at the first sign of a turn, ppl sold sold sold. Simply rant out of steam, then there was a little buyer interest.

Suspect this could go up slightly but can't see it breaking 40c - there was a lot of resistance at that level with the first push.


----------



## stockmaster (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> I agree there's been a great deal of profit taking today.
> Watched it rise slowly this morning but at the first sign of a turn, ppl sold sold sold. Simply rant out of steam, then there was a little buyer interest.
> 
> Suspect this could go up slightly but can't see it breaking 40c - there was a lot of resistance at that level with the first push.




I agree that 40c is barrier with resistance, however as the estimation of mineral comes out after 2 more holes to be explored, the estimation will determine whether it will break that barrier, the reason that there is a high chance with another price boom is because there is a high chance that the estimation can be a very large significant figure relative to the company's entire capital. This is purely my suggestion. Any other suggestion in terms of price?


----------



## dreilly (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

my gutts tells me that this wont hit new highs until the 2nd and 3rd drills confirm how much silver UXA is sitting on.

a report last month stating possibilities of silver did nothing to UXA, and the evidence of silver after the first drill sent the price up over 100%, this was without confirmation of how much silver it estimates is present at the site. 

Who knows what will happen to UXA if that silver deposit is healthy. Not to mention if they hit copper, and that means,,, hellloooooo uranium, the real money melon


----------



## noirua (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The last trade that went through, near the close, was for 300,000 shares at 28 cents; Appeared to mop up the remaining small offers. This may lead to a stronger opening on Friday.


----------



## dreilly (29 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The last trade that went through, near the close, was for 300,000 shares at 28 cents; .




what tool did you use to glean that information noira?


----------



## ALFguy (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The last trade that went through, near the close, was for 300,000 shares at 28 cents; Appeared to mop up the remaining small offers. This may lead to a stronger opening on Friday.




You were saying?   

While the rest of the market is soaring, UXA is sliding down a hole.
Anything think there'll be a huge trampoline at the bottom?


----------



## dreilly (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> While the rest of the market is soaring, UXA is sliding down a hole.




everything cept JMS....


----------



## noirua (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> You were saying?
> 
> While the rest of the market is soaring, UXA is sliding down a hole.
> Anything think there'll be a huge trampoline at the bottom?




There we goes, a further large order of 310,000 shares were picked up between 25.5 - 27 cents. Hard to say what will happen now, hopefully will recover before the weekend close.

This is all about belief and the willingness to gamble. If $10,000 is a lot of money to someone then they may well be a weak holder of UXA. If $10,000 is neither here nor there then a stronger holder they should be.

The market cap at around $12 million is peanuts, so the chances of this coming off for gamblers was raised by the silver deposit results at Sloanes Hill. Sloanes Hill represents about 12% of the area of UXA's Prominent Hill South Tenement, EL3429.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Moving on quickly now are UXA that seems to have given everyone a chance to get in today. A gamble no doubt and that not to be forgotten, on the other hand the odds look fair.


----------



## stockmaster (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Certainly given everyone a chance to gain today, however i believe the steam might still be on, there still might be more chance. Keep watching!


----------



## cuttlefish (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



> Keep watching!




Well I'm watching, but that flat line isn't very exciting lol


----------



## stockmaster (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				cuttlefish said:
			
		

> Well I'm watching, but that flat line isn't very exciting lol




It does take time, i agree, but the reward might be outside ur prediction! Any prediction for the today's ending price?


----------



## stockmaster (30 June 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I believe is the price can surpass 30c, very likely to achieve 35c afterward. Any other recommendation?


----------



## stockmaster (3 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA seems to have jump out of the resistant price of 28c, looks promising especially when there aren't any further news regarding to the estimation of mineral yet.


----------



## stockmaster (3 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

There has been a sudden increase in volume, which seems to be a positive move though yet not really clear yet. Next break mark - 30 c. Keep Positive!


----------



## Povesa (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading is flat on the stock... Hope goods news on drilling will come soon


----------



## noirua (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Lots of shares and options have been issued to directors in todays ASX announcement - 11.4 million shares and 11.275 million options. 

This can be a problem for new exploration companies with no cash generation. If shares are continually issued then the market cap will increase and not to share holders benefit.

Woodside Lakes Entrance Oil ( now Woodside Petroleum - ASX 20 ) was a small cap exploration company in the mid-1960's. The share price rose from 50 cents in 1967 to 80 cents in 1982 - the market cap rose 5 fold due to rights issues. The price now is $45.20, but the market cap has risen over 500 times the 1967 level. ( Figures approximate ).


----------



## stockmaster (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

What do expect the price of UXA to be by the end of this week. I still believe it can reach a price or 60cents or more once the news is out, maybe $1, like AUM, URL. Keep postive!


----------



## Povesa (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> I still believe it can reach a price or 60cents or more once the news is out



The question is WHEN? How long should it take for UXA to complete proposed 2nd and 3d drilling?


----------



## stockmaster (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I agree that knowing when the drilling will finish is crucial, however a postive result is very likely. Waiting till the news is out is a very safe move, however the amount of gain will be reduce significant especially if the news came after the market has closed.


----------



## stockmaster (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I believe 30c is a price barrier!! It is getting closer!


----------



## Povesa (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Can't get what recent activity and jump to 31c is based on... Does it mean some good news are due soon?


----------



## stockmaster (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				Povesa said:
			
		

> Can't get what recent activity and jump to 31c is based on... Does it mean some good news are due soon?




Might be!. I believe breaking the 30cents barrier and resisting at that price shows in somewhere there are news regarding to the drill. Keep watchlist!


----------



## BillyGoatGruff (4 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

In regards to the director shares and options....I believe they were actually assigned last year and are being reported now.  The only shares or options that have been recently handed out were listed in the Appendix 3B and amount to 1,000,000 options.  Small fry.


----------



## Povesa (5 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Is any geologist on the forum who knows how long does it usually take to complete drilling?


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

How many holes?
How deap?
How far apart?
How many rigs?
What type of ground?
How's the weather?
How good are the miners?
Are the working hard?
How many coffee breaks?

I'd say definitively, 29.4hrs per hole.


----------



## dubiousinfo (5 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

miners?

you mean rig pigs


----------



## noirua (6 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Exec Chairman's drilling views: http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,19620984%5E913,00.html
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD=32&ContentID=353


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Exec Chairman's drilling views: http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,19620984%5E913,00.html
> http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD=32&ContentID=353




Wat does this say, the news was like one week ago, !


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Price has once again broke the 28cents barrier, there seems to be another rally coming up.!!


----------



## dreilly (6 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

not with trades of this volume!!

  Time           Price     Volume
12:32:58 PM 0.280        1


----------



## noirua (6 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Exec Chairman's drilling views: http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,19620984%5E913,00.html
> http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD=32&ContentID=353





The comment here by Exec Director, Neill Arthur that the inferred silver resource figure at Sloanes hill will be available late this year, shows there is no hurry on this front. The advantage of this silver deposit is its depth and clean ore result.
It is the deeper drilling results for Copper, Gold and Uranium that are most important and we may hear more later this month with the the preliminary Annual results.


----------



## utedog (7 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

hmmm.

a high of 32.5 in midday trading today, and still not for off that now.  volumes are much higher than normal - obvsiously not compared to the recent spike.  people must be jumping on the train again now.  I'll hold on to my parcel....


----------



## noirua (10 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have an experienced management, that made an announcement that the inferred resource, referring to the latest silver find, would not be made until the end of this year. This seems all the more sensible, following the suspension of a high profile stock, as it would not be possible to have a proper inferred resource this soon; Let's hope their outcome is as previously expected as many will suffer lack of confidence, similar to Bre-X of Canada, if there is a problem.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Old news, but worth browsing UXA's intentions: http://www.mineweb.net/co_releases/565200.htm

As well as even older news at: http://www.mineweb.net/co_releases/archive/272218.htm


----------



## noirua (13 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are looking fairly solid in the 30 cent to 32 cents range and could push on to the 34 cent to 36 cent range next week. Further drilling results are expected in July/August.

The best areas, as spoken of before, are Yeeliree, WA and Katherine W, NT, where uranium has already been found. 
WA is out for the moment whilst we wait for them to come to their senses and allow exploration.
NT is already on the cards with UXA geologists ready once the go ahead is given.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's formed a classic pennant.

A break up or down out of this pattern should trigger a buy or sell respectively.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's formed a classic pennant.
> 
> A break up or down out of this pattern should trigger a buy or sell respectively.




Hi kennas, I'm not a great believer in flags and pennants and wonder if your workings are the same as mine. The upper boundary is about 42c - 16c = 26c and the rough target 34c + 26c = 60c.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's a generally accepted theory that which way it breaks next will determine short term direction. Not too sure about the price target theory. Haven't got into that yet. Will have to keep a track of this to see what happens as an example.


----------



## noirua (19 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's a generally accepted theory that which way it breaks next will determine short term direction. Not too sure about the price target theory. Haven't got into that yet. Will have to keep a track of this to see what happens as an example.




Tracking upwards at the moment and crossing my fingers hoping for a 60 cent target to be achieved. Halfway there this morning as UXA drill away on Sloanes Hill and with experienced management rumours will be few and far between. There are hopes that there will be further information on the extent of the silver find, as they hopefully move closer to an inferred figure.


----------



## noirua (21 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Moving up to 30.5 cents isn't that much, but we can hope the pennant points in this direction.


----------



## noirua (25 July 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Moving up to 30.5 cents isn't that much, but we can hope the pennant points in this direction.




The pennant theory touched 33.5 cents this morning, though this lift was probably a sector factor.


----------



## noirua (4 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Fourth Quarter Report: http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/UXAJun06QtrReport.pdf


----------



## noirua (7 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's a generally accepted theory that which way it breaks next will determine short term direction. Not too sure about the price target theory. Haven't got into that yet. Will have to keep a track of this to see what happens as an example.




Hi kennas, The Pennent seems to still be there, but is being extended.


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Couldn't be more penant looking really. 

Will be interesting to watch which way it goes to confirm, or deny this TA theory.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA moved up 3 cents to 33 cents with 1,639,440 shares traded.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Looks to have broken upward. Interesting....


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well, fell with everything else today and the break up not really confirmed. I picked up just a few this am at $0.315. 

Stop at $0.275. $0.28 looks to be some very short term support and would lead to a breakdown imo.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Up 9% atm making the break north of the penant look like it could be a breakout. Happy to have got in yesterday. Not too much volume to really support it yet. If it is supported could be a good ride.


----------



## noirua (10 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Strong under-current lifts UXA and the pennant's pointer MAY be giving an upward signal - 34 cents at the close.


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA up 8% broken through $0.35 resistance and currently at $0.37.

Clearly a bullish break from the pennant. Next target $0.40.


----------



## noirua (14 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading is certainly building up in UXA today. Perhaps the silver find is being seen to be worth a bit for this small cap outfit and the long term drilling prospects are set to run for several years.


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Will need to some good news now to keep going. Also could be a candidate for buy the rumour, sell the fact.

Will find some resistance at $0.40 as seen on the chart. 

It's been a good example of a breakout from a bullish pennant. 

I think it'll have a spell tomrrow. But I hope not.


----------



## stockmaster (14 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A good news is certainly needed, it is also very likely to be announced soon. 

"Uranium Exploration (UXA.AU) surges 15% to 39 cents on heavy
trading of 2.2 million shares, despite absence of fresh company news to drive
gain. Most interest in UXA stems from Sloanes Hill prospect, 30 kms south of
Prominent Hill project, one of best copper/gold exploration successes, now under
development. Late June, UXA reported silver discovery at handsome grades at
Sloanes. Jump could suggest news or results of further exploration imminent."    
Tomorrow will be a good day, at least for the early part of the day!


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Sold out of this for the moment. Just didn't like it pulling back and no news. 

I might miss out on another jump, but there seems to be a brick wall at $0.40 atm.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Sold out of this for the moment. Just didn't like it pulling back and no news.
> 
> I might miss out on another jump, but there seems to be a brick wall at $0.40 atm.





" It's never wrong to take a profit ".  There was a brick wall at 52 cents and UXA fell back to 18 cents, that was a bit of a shock.

This recovery may just be on silver prospects and further thoughts on Exec Chairman, Neill Arthurs pleasure in announcing the find and further assay results. Two further holes 3Km and 6Km west of the discovery at SH1 have similar geology.

On the other hand, the Prominent Hill prospects and the extension of the Silver find area at Sloanes Hill - additional exploration licence at Sloanes Hill North East, ELA 320/06, covering 72 Km², could be a further reason for the lift.

...and on another hand the prospects in Western Austrralia, may be a further reason for bullish sentiment.


----------



## noirua (21 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Further results on Sloanes Hill are expected in the quarter ending 30th September 06. Two holes are at present being evaluated, 3Km and 6Km west of the original hole - SH1. An announcement should be made shortly.


----------



## t_hearne (24 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Further results on Sloanes Hill are expected in the quarter ending 30th September 06. Two holes are at present being evaluated, 3Km and 6Km west of the original hole - SH1. An announcement should be made shortly.




Does anyone have any updates on this??


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Nope, but back over $0.35 now looking more positive, might be time for another trade on this.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have moved up this morning as an order sits to be completed. If the present drilling at Sloanes Hill is favourable it will greatly extend the expectations of many.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Yes, but will it push through $0.40? I'm back in if it makes that move on vol.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Having another look at UXA, $0.35 seems to be some short term support now after being some serious resistance previously. Been tested the past few days and today moves up 4% towards the next target. 

Comparing it to the last run, it's looking very similar. Will be interesting to see if it follows through, and when to put an order in. Wait for the volume and push through $0.40? Or have some courage with the chart?? Hhhmm.


----------



## x2rider (25 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

hi Kennas.
 MMM.  It has certianly reached an interesting point in it's travel . The support there at 34c is easy to see and seems to be historic as well . from a chart there seems to be some good pressure forming but the volume is still pretty poor . 

Maybe a trade entry above above 39c on a volume trigger as well . If it goes back through 35c then It will drift a bit lower for sure ?
 Since early july there seems to be a lot of the highs of the days being dragged down to finish a bit lower. 
 Maybe looking to enter towards the end of the day and maybe get it a touch lower ?
 What yah think ?
 Cheers martin


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				x2rider said:
			
		

> hi Kennas.
> MMM.  It has certianly reached an interesting point in it's travel . The support there at 34c is easy to see and seems to be historic as well . from a chart there seems to be some good pressure forming but the volume is still pretty poor .
> 
> Maybe a trade entry above above 39c on a volume trigger as well . If it goes back through 35c then It will drift a bit lower for sure ?
> ...




Yeah, needs some more vol and .35 looks like short term support. I can see it bouncing off that, pending no bad news, and/or lots of market weakness. Would sell it if it went under .35 if short term trading. Will be watching how it starts to line up on Mon am.


----------



## x2rider (28 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

hi folks

 There is such a nice pennant forming with this share that there has to be money in it in the next couple of days . I had a buy in today but it didn't reach it . With the underlying trendline line at around 35c ,  another down day could be a good time to enter on the bounce . The pressure in the pennnant is getting tighter and tighter so In the next two days should see the move  
 Very little volume in the drop today which is good to see .
 Cheers 
 Martin


----------



## noirua (31 August 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				x2rider said:
			
		

> hi folks
> 
> There is such a nice pennant forming with this share that there has to be money in it in the next couple of days . I had a buy in today but it didn't reach it . With the underlying trendline line at around 35c ,  another down day could be a good time to enter on the bounce . The pressure in the pennnant is getting tighter and tighter so In the next two days should see the move
> Very little volume in the drop today which is good to see .
> ...





I'm not sure that charts matter that much as UXA are pure speculation on silver, gold, copper and uranium strikes.


----------



## chicken (4 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

have bought 100k...as soon as update on their drilling....this will take of if the silver find is confirmed....could become a great stock....at present cheap


----------



## noirua (6 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060905/pdf/3yb29wzfw928j.pdf


----------



## noirua (6 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Drilling announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060905/pdf/3yb29wzfw928j.pdf




This drilling announcement, combined with the long drawn out and interesting drilling programme, should be enough to send UXA considerably higher.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have fallen back to 30 cents, perhaps on the longer drawn out drilling programme.


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Should find some support here, but chart tells no story otherwise. Just wavering sideways until next news is out. I wonder if there will be any uranium under that silver deposit? Perhaps they should change their name to Silver Exploration Australia? Happy I got out with a little profit after the breakout earlier atm.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling should have started on 16th September 06 and results of early drilling should not be long:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060905/pdf/3yb29wzfw928j.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Excitement mounts as URANIUM EXPLORATION AUSTRALIA Ltd., drill 4,000 metres at Roxby Downs West, EL3428; Prominent Hill South, EL3429; Winjabbie, EL3432; Glenside, EL3494; and Oak Dam N.E. in South Australia.  Completion expected by late October.


----------



## noirua (27 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

What's going on in them there holes?  It's a totally wait and see, as UXA retain a leak proof assay pan, not even a rumour. Executive Chairman, Neill Arthur is even spraying the flies on the wall.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Annual Accounts:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060929/pdf/3yrhnm7j07znv.pdf


----------



## noirua (2 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have recovered to 35 cents this morning and the options are up 5 cents at 18.5 cents. Results of drilling should be out this month and the shares should recover on expectations.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Announcement of re-commencement of the Major drilling programme:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061004/pdf/3yty65p88bm9g.pdf


----------



## noirua (6 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Announcement of re-commencement of the Major drilling programme:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061004/pdf/3yty65p88bm9g.pdf





After the above announcement that drilling had re-commenced, - I thought it already had - all is really on confiming the extent of silver at low levels, 3Km and 6Km holes from the original discovery hole SH1 at Sloanes Hill. Any other discoveries would be a bonus.


----------



## noirua (10 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA jump 5 cents to 37.5 cent in heavier trading of late. Drilling is underway, leading to expectations of an extension to the original silver find. May yet achieve the 60 cents forecast earlier this year.


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

jump again 18%
no news but buyers stack up
any idea ?


----------



## noirua (11 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> jump again 18%
> no news but buyers stack up
> any idea ?




 A buyer is thought to be back in the market today, taking stock at the offer price. Having reached 44 cents the price has slipped back to 41 cents. 

Silver is at shallow levels and those drilling the holes, 3km and 6km from SH-1 at Sloanes Hill, may have guessed the silver assay results by now. It is very difficult to know what price to put on it as it is only the shallowness of the silver, combined with its cleanliness, that makes it a commercial possibility.


----------



## moses (11 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

So where do we think this stock might reasonably be expected to go, and when?


----------



## noirua (12 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Price fell away to 37 cents until the buyer returned to take stock at offer, now at 41 cents.


----------



## moses (12 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Curiously UTO seems to be playing mirror images with UXA today. As one goes up the other goes down, and vicki verka.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA finished the week at 43 cents and the recent rise must be purely on the back of ongoing drilling at 5 tenements.


----------



## noirua (15 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

No sign of uranium at UXA's South Australian tenements as yet, still hoping.  If it's found, then this video link, yes it's two months old now, will be interesting:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t3orpAPK0Q


----------



## noirua (25 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Audio Broadcast - Mr Neill Arthur, Executive Chairman

http://www.brr.com.au/event/5BRR/1779/16385/wmp/w3cfy3hpns

" Uranium Round Table - Future of Uranium " - Invitation


----------



## noirua (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Audio Broadcast - Mr Neill Arthur, Executive Chairman
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/5BRR/1779/16385/wmp/w3cfy3hpns
> 
> " Uranium Round Table - Future of Uranium " - Invitation





The above link should be up and running shortly, so I'm told.

Felix are at 43 cents with a trade for 200,000 shares going through early on this morning. We should be getting a report on drilling at Sloanes Hill in the next week or so.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA hitting $0.45 now. Good going Noirua!

Broken way up now, heading to all time highs, and they haven't even found any uranium yet have they? Just silver?


----------



## noirua (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> UXA hitting $0.45 now. Good going Noirua!
> 
> Broken way up now, heading to all time highs, and they haven't even found any uranium yet have they? Just silver?





Isn't that a flag forming on your chart kennas?  Anyway, it may be a case of good news on the silver side and the rest, who knows.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Isn't that a flag forming on your chart kennas?  Anyway, it may be a case of good news on the silver side and the rest, who knows.




There's a few on the chart.

Latest one suggest a bit more upside.


----------



## x2rider (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Go you good thing 
 Martin


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Heading into blue sky now. For whatever reason, this is looking great on the chart. Clearing very significant resistant levels, just out of the blue. No great ann. No uranium!


----------



## x2rider (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

hi Kennas 

 It was good to see the increase in volume as well and the good buying right up until the close . 
 Looking at a target of around the last high . Which is still about 10c off . 

 Just a question . Does the fact that it is trading at the top of the bollinger band have any significance ?

Bought a few more the other day so a small step back for me is just a great chance to buy some more  . 

Cheers martin


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				x2rider said:
			
		

> hi Kennas
> 
> It was good to see the increase in volume as well and the good buying right up until the close .
> Looking at a target of around the last high . Which is still about 10c off .
> ...




Martin, stocks can ride along the top or bottom edge of the BB for quite a while, it's when they break through it which is untidy. UXA has just slipped through so time to be a little careful perhaps. 

Check out the last few times UXA has poked it's head up, or down, out of BB. Tended to go the other way after yeah? It's hard to judge when they will turn obviously. Each of the rises had the stock price poking through until eventually it pulled back. Just how long do these rises last? If you combine them with support and resistance lines then it gives you a better picture. UXA is hitting a resistance line at $0.45, so perhaps this spells trouble. Although, it did hold above this level which is good. 

T/A is only probabilities. Look at the run UXA had from $0.15 to $0.50 in March, riding the edge of the BB. Perhaps it can do that again!


----------



## noirua (27 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Audio Broadcast - Mr Neill Arthur, Executive Chairman
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/5BRR/1779/16385/wmp/w3cfy3hpns
> 
> " Uranium Round Table - Future of Uranium " - Invitation






UXA seem to have changed the link:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/5URA/60057/16545/wmp/d2/22u0z64


----------



## noirua (30 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's First Quarterly Report:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061030/pdf/3z8q2mpc8sndc.pdf


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's First Quarterly Cash Flow Report:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061031/pdf/3z9m4mbkk6cf1.pdf


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The recent drilling report by UXA looks very promising, but there is a need to not get carried away. 

Drilling etc., so far is at; Prominent Hill South SH-1 to 5; preliminary sampling at Ngalia Trust (EL 24566) tenement, Northern Territory; and mapping and sampling at Gulgong/Ulan South (EL 6498) in NSW. 

++++

Silver had been previously found in UXA's diamond drill hole (DDH) SH-1 and silver and copper sulphides in (DDH) SH-2. 

Further silver was found in analysed samples in Sept 06 at holes SH-3 and SH-4. These are located 3km and 6km west of SH-2 respectively. The results showed similar sulphide zone widths and depths as SH-2, but with lesser silver and copper values.

UXA sampled six auger-drilled waterbores to 150m and 200m depth and located 5 to 15km North of SH-2, SH-3 and SH-4. The logging was at 2m intervals and contained silver ranging between 0.1 and 1.17ppm.
These silver anomalies occured over intersection zones of up to 76m.

UXA is now drilling at Sloanes Hill and commenced on 13th October 2006 at hole SH-5 and is located 3km west of SH-1. 

A step-out program that will intersect a potential shallow basement at a 200m depth has commenced at Sloanes hill to better understand the project.

( Results of the previous silver find can be found at:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/SignificantSilverDiscovery.pdf )

++++

Further drilling is planned in the Winjabbie (EL 3432), Glenside (EL3470), Oak Dam North East (EL3494) and Roxby Downs West (EL 3428) tenements during the December Quarter.

++++

UXA have identified iron veins in granite in UXA's Ngalia Thrust Tenement EL24566. This is 300km North-West of Alice Springs. Drilling commences in the middle of 2007, subject to permits.

++++

UXA plans shallow percussion drilling at Gulgong / Ulan South Tenement EL6498 in NSW. Allanite bearing granite occurs in spotty outcrops along a 20km North-West structure, which contains rare earth elements.

++++

This is the general position for the drilling programme etc., carried out to date.


----------



## x2rider (31 October 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

HO HUMM


----------



## noirua (6 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have struggled to get back to their previous high of 54 cents; At 46 cents this morning as trading  picks up a little.  Hole SH-5, Sloanes Hill, has been completed and a report is expected.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA appear steady at 50 cents this morning. The results of drilling at Sloanes Hill is due at any moment and there is interest as to whether silver grades and copper are good at SH-5 ie compariable with SH-1.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quite a turnaround for UXA., as they hit 51.5 cents, to finish down 3.5c at 44.5 cents. Shows how fortunes change in the highly speculative market.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have appointed a new CEO:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061113/pdf/3zjptb5zmb833.pdf


----------



## noirua (17 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

AGM 2006 Shareholders Presentation

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061116/pdf/3zlrdf1d1r0zc.pdf


----------



## noirua (25 November 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Is everything on silver at the end of the current quarter when UXA will report the results of the latest drilling?  Probably it is, as an Uranium mine takes about 5 years to be brought onstream and profits from a silver mine would be good for the future of this company.

Neill Arthur, Chairman, may be seen to have a quieter more solid approach than many in the mining industry and is not for ramping for the sake of it. I could mention an arms length of Chairman, CEO's and MD's who are great at this, in the mining sector, but Neill is much more dependable than many of these rascals.
Afterall, it was he who was so dependable and responsible in his forecasts on iron ore, coal and pig iron price forecasts in 1999 to 2003. Many doubted his forecasts as overly optomistic and now we know they were solid and reliable. The South Australian Government and City of Whyalla would have benefited greatly, sadly they didn't, if he had been believed and solidly supported.

This time, for the second time, I hope, he will get the support for UXA as he and shareholders richly deserve.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Every month I have chosen UXA in the stock competition it has failed to do that well. This month I chose UXA again and you will be pleased to know I have accidentally been left out (a good omen perhaps), so time to be confident with the drilling results having been promised at the end of the December quarter.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Every month I have chosen UXA in the stock competition it has failed to do that well. This month I chose UXA again and you will be pleased to know I have accidentally been left out (a good omen perhaps), so time to be confident with the drilling results having been promised at the end of the December quarter.




These results in December could be make or break for UXA. If silver results at Prominent Hill fail to be as good as expected and other drilling isn't promising then the shares will be under pressure. 

I believe strongly in omens and crossing fingers so maybe I worry too much.


----------



## mmmmining (2 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> These results in December could be make or break for UXA. If silver results at Prominent Hill fail to be as good as expected and other drilling isn't promising then the shares will be under pressure.
> 
> I believe strongly in omens and crossing fingers so maybe I worry too much.



I appreciate your persistence. I may buy some on Monday.


----------



## crayfish (4 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's been a quiet few months for UXA don't you think? After their 'significant silver' discovery   ... then the changing of CEO and lack of results and this one smells fishy...

_"If silver results at Prominent Hill fail to be as good as expected...then the shares will be under pressure."_

IMO, the shares could be under pressure soon...


----------



## noirua (6 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> It's been a quiet few months for UXA don't you think? After their 'significant silver' discovery   ... then the changing of CEO and lack of results and this one smells fishy...
> 
> _"If silver results at Prominent Hill fail to be as good as expected...then the shares will be under pressure."_
> 
> IMO, the shares could be under pressure soon...




I could have guessed you would say this one smells fishy crayfish. 
Still, I seem to jump in and out of some stocks quite quickly and some I hang around on. 
My holding is now quite heavy, so if this one slides down the back of a slippery shark I'm well and truly capsized.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> I could have guessed you would say this one smells fishy crayfish.
> Still, I seem to jump in and out of some stocks quite quickly and some I hang around on.
> My holding is now quite heavy, so if this one slides down the back of a slippery shark I'm well and truly capsized.



Hitting some critical support mate. Should hold, but if not.....

Just when will *Uranium *Exploration Australia find some uranium?

Lots of silver maybe.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hitting some critical support mate. Should hold, but if not.....
> 
> Just when will *Uranium *Exploration Australia find some uranium?
> 
> Lots of silver maybe.



Maybe it should be renamed Silver Exploration Australia Ltd.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Down to 40 cents this morning as Chairman, Neill Arthur, works out what to put in his Xmas present for us. Maybe, its only hopes and dreams on future drilling or just maybe, it's confirmation of a silver mine to be.


----------



## greggy (13 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Down to 40 cents this morning as Chairman, Neill Arthur, works out what to put in his Xmas present for us. Maybe, its only hopes and dreams on future drilling or just maybe, it's confirmation of a silver mine to be.



I rang Neill Arthur earlier this year about UXA.  He's very conservative, definitely a safe pair of hands.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (14 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I rang Neill Arthur earlier this year about UXA.  He's very conservative, definitely a safe pair of hands.
> DYOR




He does make sure everything is done very correctly as mistakes consume a lot of time and energy. Fortunately he has several directors on the board who know how accurate he was on forecasts for steel, pig iron and iron ore prices, in another role. Frustrated and embarrassed now are the Government of South Australia, Ausmelt, certain Directors, Banks and Institutions, who wavered on a plant that would now be supplying 2.5 million tonnes of pig iron to China.

This time, I hope, everyone understands that Neill Arthur will not produce information that hasn't been thoroughly checked.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Post 260 I put a chart up that had a H&S pattern possibly formed with a price target of $0.36.   

Now it's hitting a critical point. _Should _be support at $0.35 based on two support lines converging and hitting 200d ma. 

Not holding. Waiting for uranium!


----------



## noirua (14 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Post 260 I put a chart up that had a H&S pattern possibly formed with a price target of $0.36.
> 
> Now it's hitting a critical point. _Should _be support at $0.35 based on two support lines converging and hitting 200d ma.
> 
> Not holding. Waiting for uranium!





The drilling completion notification on Monday did not inspire confidence and laboratory analytical results are awaited. Two holes were not drilled, being put over to 2007:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061211/pdf/3101wf6hfb37cf.pdf


----------



## noirua (18 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are a popular gamble and if it comes off, many of us will be quite rich. Of course, it most likely will not and we'll lose out, however, I have the greatest respect for the Board of Directors, lead by Chairman, Neill Arthur, and my hopes are high, but, based only on hope and faith.

Assay results are due very shortly from drilling just completed.


----------



## mmmmining (18 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> UXA are a popular gamble and if it comes off, many of us will be quite rich. Of course, it most likely will not and we'll lose out, however, I have the greatest respect for the Board of Directors, lead by Chairman, Neill Arthur, and my hopes are high, but, based only on hope and faith.
> 
> Assay results are due very shortly from drilling just completed.




Some people may take it for granted for a lot of respects and have developing certain kind of egos, particularly for experienced guys.  I keep everything crossed that it is not the case for UXA.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Post 260 I put a chart up that had a H&S pattern possibly formed with a price target of $0.36.
> 
> Now it's hitting a critical point. _Should _be support at $0.35 based on two support lines converging and hitting 200d ma.
> 
> Not holding. Waiting for uranium!



Seems to have bounced off $0.36.    For now.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA rocket to a 2006 high of 51.5 cents, up 14.0 cents, as drilling news is awaited.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> UXA rocket to a 2006 high of 51.5 cents, up 14.0 cents, as drilling news is awaited.




UXA are trading in the range 45 cents to 50 cents at the moment. If taken literally the results of assays should come out by 1st January 07.
My faith in this stock remains with Neill Arthur, Chairman, leading an increasingly experienced and qualified Board of Directors and the nature and position of the tenements. 
NB. I hold a lot of stock and remember UXA are highly speculative.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Holding up well at 50 cents as over 3 million shares go through on what should be a quiet day. Expectations are getting white hot.


----------



## Hyori (2 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

When will the drilling results be released?


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> UXA are trading in the range 45 cents to 50 cents at the moment. If taken literally the results of assays should come out by 1st January 07.
> My faith in this stock remains with Neill Arthur, Chairman, leading an increasingly experienced and qualified Board of Directors and the nature and position of the tenements.
> NB. I hold a lot of stock and remember UXA are highly speculative.



Hi Noirua,

I like the management, especially Neil Arthur's great attitude in responding to shareholder's queries. UXA returns calls, unlike VMS (where I'm still holding and URL).  He is very conservative and is willing to answer any reasonable questions.
I am not currently a shareholder, but am watching with interest.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (2 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Noirua,
> 
> I like the management, especially Neil Arthur's great attitude in responding to shareholder's queries. UXA returns calls, unlike VMS (where I'm still holding and URL).  He is very conservative and is willing to answer any reasonable questions.
> I am not currently a shareholder, but am watching with interest.
> DYOR





That's exactly how I have found the man over the last 7 years or so, not all with UXA of course. There has been increasing UK interest and they tell me, some from Canada as well. 

Trading has been good today without any further break through to all-time highs.


----------



## MalteseBull (3 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

does anyone know how UXA sums up against DYL?

they both have the same share price atm..


----------



## noirua (3 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Starting to go now are UXA, having hit an all-time high of 57.0 cents, up 8 cents this morning, with 1.5 million shares traded in the first 50 minutes.  Results due VERY soon.


Could go all wrong of course, but hopefully we are all on board for the ride by now.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Starting to go now are UXA, having hit an all-time high of 57.0 cents, up 8 cents this morning, with 1.5 million shares traded in the first 50 minutes.  Results due VERY soon.
> 
> Could go all wrong of course, but hopefully we are all on board for the ride by now.



I still reckon the Silver Exploration Australia name change is warranted. LOL. 

Hopefully the next results have some U in them for you Noirua.



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> does anyone know how UXA sums up against DYL?
> 
> they both have the same share price atm..



You are joking aren't you MB?


----------



## noirua (3 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I still reckon the Silver Exploration Australia name change is warranted. LOL.
> 
> Hopefully the next results have some U in them for you Noirua.





I don't doubt the risks here in this highly speculative stock, that moves on hopes of Glorious Uranium, Gold and copper, errrrr or is it just silver? Slipping a bit at the moment, 54 cents, though these moves may not mean much. Look forward to seeing the price at the closing bell.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Price at the bell was only 51 cents after hitting 58.5 cents. UXA refuse to make any comment, tight lipped, what, and the market descended, probably, on profit taking. Trading remained heavy all through the day, and who is it that knows or thinks they do; That is, on the results of recently completed drilling.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA drilling, assay results, can be expected before the Half Yearly results to 31st December 2006. As has been past practice by the company. No further comment.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have had quite a ride. Having hit 58.5 cents on speculation, they plunged to 44 cents at the close yesterday. Trading now at 48.5 cents, up 4.5 cents, UXA have half Yearly results at the end of the month and assays due at any moment.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's hard to see much in the chart. Last 6 months its generally going up but very volitile. Consolidating after that recent spike and had a good day today (up 6%) but could go anywhere really depending on the next ann and whether they find U in that silver mine! Will be plenty of overhead resistance at $0.50ish. Will be a great break up if it cracks through there and holds.


----------



## insider (11 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thanks alot Kennas... See mine showed something else


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Kennas... See mine showed something else



Might depend on the time frame. Post it up and we can discuss! Or, if it's really bad, I'll delete it for you.


----------



## insider (11 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

OK just got back from work... Here it goes... I'm nervous now...

The two red diverging lines indicate the recent daily trend fluctuations in a bullish market… The red horizontal line parallel to the earth indicates its’ past all time high… I don’t know of a Uranium stock other than this one that hasn’t broken its’ all time high significantly. It only has a market capital of $17Million or so… Very cheap… It only hasn’t broken that 52cent line because of the recent bearish market sentiment (the blue line) However I believe that an announcement maybe on the way…

The blue line may push the stock price below the bottom red line and that is an indication that the stock is super cheap… However if the graph stays within those two diverging lines than it is set jump up like nuts in a bullish period even with no announcement.

This my first Chart analysis and let me just say that charting has never been something that particularly interested me in the past because the past doesn’t dictate the future… However it gives an idea of where it is heading… So I like to use fundamentals as well

IT IS IMPORTANT THAT I MAKE CLEAR THAT THIS IS MY OPINION AND NOTHING MORE >>>GET SOME PROFESSIONAL ADVICE<<<


----------



## insider (11 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Here is My interpretation


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> OK just got back from work... Here it goes... I'm nervous now...
> 
> The two red diverging lines indicate the recent daily trend fluctuations in a bullish market… The red horizontal line parallel to the earth indicates its’ past all time high… I don’t know of a Uranium stock other than this one that hasn’t broken its’ all time high significantly. It only has a market capital of $17Million or so… Very cheap… It only hasn’t broken that 52cent line because of the recent bearish market sentiment (the blue line) However I believe that an announcement maybe on the way…
> 
> ...



Not bad. Remember though, that with stocks breaking down through support lines, this doesn't necessarily make it cheap or good value, it generally means it's lost support and changing trending range. In this case, if it breaks your bottom line then this is bearish for the stock.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA rose 4 cents to 49 cents finishing the day at the highest point. Trading was lower than in the previous few weeks.  Stock hit 58.5 cents as speculators piled in, and on no announcement appeared to withdraw. With assay results due and half yearly results due soon after, speculation may continue for a few more weeks.


----------



## mb1 (17 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

When are these results due? Been a while.
If the results show no sign of uranium, what is next for UXA?
How many more sites have they got left to drill?


----------



## noirua (19 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> When are these results due? Been a while.
> If the results show no sign of uranium, what is next for UXA?
> How many more sites have they got left to drill?




Hi, Check post #1, and you will see links to the UXA website; That shows the drilling plan for UXA. 

Some are really looking for further proof of the extent of silver at Sloanes Hill. This would, if it proves to be viable, give the company income into the future.
Further drilling at very many sites may or may not prove viable, copper, gold or uranium assays, though, uranium is known to exist on some tenements already, see UXA website.


----------



## insider (22 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

looks like the buyers might be moving into position... strong support around 42 cents


----------



## noirua (22 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> looks like the buyers might be moving into position... strong support around 42 cents




Up a tad at 46 cents, but a long way off the recent 58.5 cent high. If UXA have excellent drilling results, then they are doing well at keeping a lid on it.

Another investor told me that the samples were locked away, and that is the reason no assay results could possibly leak out. If true, it makes some sense I suppose.

If information told to me earlier is correct, the drilling results should be out this week.


----------



## mb1 (24 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

We could almost start putting bets on the release date of the announcement.

4:1 it happens next week


----------



## insider (24 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I really hope it's a great announcement as I suggested and influenced my brother to by some of these shares even though i don't have any at all


----------



## noirua (25 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I don't know what has happened to the drilling results. Does late news mean they've found nothing much, no, more likely, they've found more traces of silver but not enough to get over enthusiastic about. 

"Mind you, Chairman, Mr Neill Arthur and his good Lady, hold 2.1 million shares and 2.1 million options. Therefore, all options are open here. If N.A. was not certain of something big amongst these tenements, then I doubt he'd be in so heavy."

Up to date Shareholders:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/Top20Shareholders.pdf

Option Holders:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements/Top20OptionHolders.pdf


----------



## crayfish (25 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> I don't know what has happened to the drilling results. Does late news mean they've found nothing much, no, more likely, they've found more traces of silver but not enough to get over enthusiastic about.




Yeah it's been more than a while now. I'd go with ya first thoughts there noirua. The geology just dont add up for mine.




			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I still reckon the Silver Exploration Australia name change is warranted. LOL.




THAt would make them AgXA, wouldn't it? Me gotta hunch - How does WXA sound?


----------



## mb1 (31 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quarterly reports out, little over a mil left in bank.

what the #$%^ is going on with the digging results??


----------



## noirua (31 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> Quarterly reports out, little over a mil left in bank.
> 
> what the #$%^ is going on with the digging results??





Hmmmmmmmmmmm, yes, only about $1.6 million left and it's March 2008 before the oppie holders need to cough up. UXA are drilling on regardless.

Just a thought, no more than that. Maybe the UXA board have good enough drilling results and prospects to interest a partner.


----------



## insider (31 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I don't mean to down ramp... but there is always the possibility that UXA was introduced to simply profit from investors  ... I certainly hope not as I invested in this company on behalf of my brother... They seem to disapoint alot of people with their almost evasive behaviour... If they don't show something soon it's safe to say that they are a 'Uranium Pretender'  ... However I did tip UXA for February's stock tipping competition  ... Good Luck everyone


----------



## crayfish (31 January 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> what the #$%^ is going on with the digging results??




my guess is there aint none mb1...if you hold, just pray..._Someone _ needs to say a S#|TLOAD MORE very soon.

Like Insider, another one of my guesses is they are complete pretenders.

_Disclaimer: I have no investment in WXA_ (thankfully)


----------



## mb1 (1 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Pretenders? what about this guy Neil Arthur that gets mentioned alot with quite a bit of respect it seems?

hmm how can they be pretending, theyre like digging in potential rich areas correct?


----------



## drmb (1 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> my guess is there aint none mb1...if you hold, just pray..._Someone _ needs to say a S#|TLOAD MORE very soon.
> 
> Like Insider, another one of my guesses is they are complete pretenders.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I have no investment in WXA_ (thankfully)




WXA??? Do you mean UXA? The report released just before the market closed was very disappointing to me, little to get excited about - eg summary 
"UXA completes second round of reconnaissance drilling in South Australia
• Anomalous lead and zinc identified on Winjabbie tenement (EL 3432)
• Low grade lead, zinc, copper and uranium intercepts on Prominent Hill South
(EL 3429)
• Priority on potential silver target lowered following latest drilling results"
seems very thin on sunstance so fully expect imo to see this drop tomorrow - very sad - hope the stop loss is working, but do your own research


----------



## noirua (4 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Difficult to say what happens from here as the prospects for Silver Mining at Sloanes Hill are shelved.

The appointment of Mr Patrick Mutz as CEO and now MD was upbeat as he takes on the exploration task that is now principally targeting South Australia where most of the companies tenements are. As UXA have no Uranium at present; The rise in the price to US$75 per lb is unlikely to raise excitement, only hope.

UXA have a drilling programme planned in 2007, for the Angelo River North (E52/1835) and Yeelirie South East (E36/546) tenements, in Western Australia, after they were granted in August and October last, respectively.

Ngalia Thrust, Northern Territory, has been granted and 5 other tenements are awaiting Granted status; Nabarak West, Pendanus West ( by far the largest tenement at 87,600 Hectares and comprising 295 blocks ), Katherine North, Rum Jungle North East and Nabarlek North. 
Ngalia Thrust (EL 2456): Analysis of the Preliminary reconnaissance sampling and mapping on the surface, secondary uranium-iron ore veins were identified in granite and is continuing during this Quarter. Additional field work will commence in the second half of 2007.

South Australia is the area that UXA are most interested in, and the four largest tenements that the company expects to be granted are; Mount Morgan East, 65,290 hectares and 219 blocks; Twin Hill, 92,490 hectares and 310 blocks - UXA's largest area; Porter Hill, 59,010 hectares and 198 blocks; and Chinaman Hat Hill, 83,650 hectares and 281 blocks. Sloanes Hill East, a promising tenement, of just 7,200 hectares and 24 blocks, makes up the 5.

Playford South East (EL3679), South Australia, is a tenement granted last December. A programme of work is planned in 2007.

Roxby Downs West, South Australia, had a hold up due to discussions on relocation of the drill hole. Planned drill was postponed during the current quarter as a drill rig of greater capacity was required.

Oak Dam North East, South Australia, during the Quarter plans were finalised at two drill sites in anticipation of drilling. A priority is being set in the current drilling programme.

Winjabbie (EL3432), South Australia , awaits plans for follow on drilling. The assay results were quite encouraging and this remains as one of UXA's best current target areas.


----------



## crayfish (4 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				drmb said:
			
		

> WXA??? Do you mean UXA?




Read the latest release a little more closely and then study the periodic table and _WXA_ suits perfectly.



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Difficult to say what happens from here as the prospects for Silver Mining at Sloanes Hill are shelved.




I read that they never actually FOUND any silver -the silver they reported last year was from drill bit contamination (i.e. silver + tungsten):


_"The majority of the second round drilling in the Sloane Hill area was conducted to further investigate the anomalous silver and tungsten reported from the first round drilling."_

Can someone remind me: Did they actually report any tungsten in the first round of drilling? Surely this would have set alarm bells ringing???


_"Investigations into the metallurgical composition of one drill bit reported to be similar to that used in drilling SH-2 during the first round of drilling revealed it contained silver which may have been in part consumed during drilling. UXA now believes some similar drill bits may have been used in the drilling of parts of SH-1."_

*= samples in SH-1 were contaminated with drill bit & therefore silver and tungsten*


----------



## mb1 (4 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

My god this keeps getting better. Contamination from a drill bit hahahahahahahah.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> Read the latest release a little more closely and then study the periodic table and _WXA_ suits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi, I'm told that UXA, the company, strongly refute comments concerning contamination from drilling equipment; At the companies Sloanes Hill Prospect at Prominent Hill South. Silver and copper sulphides were infact reported.

The ASX, at their website, and the company, at their website, " http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements.htm ", point out that the earlier drilling reports contain the accurate and full assay results to date.


----------



## drmb (5 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> Read the latest release a little more closely and then study the periodic table and _WXA_ suits perfectly. [/B]



Thanks, I'm a bit slow - W for Tungsten! LOL. Maybe it should be called WUCuAgXA, or XXA, for X = something, anything! Seriously is this worth holding still? I thought the last report rather uninspiring. Cheers DXXB


----------



## insider (5 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm told that UXA, the company, strongly refute comments concerning contamination from drilling equipment; At the companies Sloanes Hill Prospect at Prominent Hill South. Silver and copper sulphides were infact reported.
> 
> The ASX, at their website, and the company, at their website, " http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements.htm ", point out that the earlier drilling reports contain the accurate and full assay results to date.





I'd like to know why anyone with half a brain would ever use silver to drill with... It's softer than gold and doesn't take much heat to melt... I know... Sounds like gutter talk to me... There's no way they use silver drill bits, it'd be like digging a quarry with a spoon


----------



## noirua (5 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> I'd like to know why anyone with half a brain would ever use silver to drill with... It's softer than gold and doesn't take much heat to melt... I know... Sounds like gutter talk to me... There's no way they use silver drill bits, it'd be like digging a quarry with a spoon




Hi insider, I hope the poster got his information from a legitimate source as someone is likely to get very upset about the comments that were made.
Anyway, that's not our problem.

Hopefully, the results have shaken the UXA tree and got rid of the loose holders of the stock. Would have been good to see a high grade Uranium strike very early on, that was not to be. The more solid prospects may well be in the Northern Territory.


----------



## insider (6 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I tipped this stock in the tipping competition... are there rewards for dead last, I knew it was risky... I wonder how much lower their price is gonna fall... as discussed earlier in the thread with a chart that if the price fell below about 42 cents this stock would be bearish because it would be falling out of it's usual cyclicle trend... It is now trading at 34.5 cents... looking back at the results UXA have prooved that they have sources of uranium 6 times higher than the sand at the beach... Uranium is present in beach sand at 0.31 parts per million... 

The only way UXA are gonna get investor confidence is to show results on other prospects... You make a good point however Noirua about shaking the tree... How much of the recent fall is price correction and how much of it will be just nervous shareholders? This may create opportunities to jump on, but i'd wait... Way too risky. When do you think drill results might come?


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> I tipped this stock in the tipping competition... are there rewards for dead last, I knew it was risky... I wonder how much lower their price is gonna fall... as discussed earlier in the thread with a chart that if the price fell below about 42 cents this stock would be bearish because it would be falling out of it's usual cyclicle trend... It is now trading at 34.5 cents... looking back at the results UXA have prooved that they have sources of uranium 6 times higher than the sand at the beach... Uranium is present in beach sand at 0.31 parts per million...
> 
> The only way UXA are gonna get investor confidence is to show results on other prospects... You make a good point however Noirua about shaking the tree... How much of the recent fall is price correction and how much of it will be just nervous shareholders? This may create opportunities to jump on, but i'd wait... Way too risky. When do you think drill results might come?




Hi insider et al, Unfortunately there are no rumours going the rounds concerning UXA, however, it is possible that "joe blow" has bought a very large order of superior quality wooden spoons, said to be 1 metre long; So if you come last you will have something, at least, to do some fine stirring with.

How low will UXA go? No more that 34.5 cents lower and of that you can be certain. Look out for late buying, during the days trading, that may show someone is trying to build up a reasonable stake. If that persists then some have longer term faith in UXA tenements, if not...


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Acquiring a known uranium resource is one of the ways for UXA to move forward. Such a move would require the company to raise funds in the form of a rights issue or placement. The present options will not bring in funds until March 2008 from most investors. 

Several companies, SEG most recently, have found this form of negotiation the best way forward. The market cap of UXA is just under $14 million at 35.5 cents and SEG's around $12 million, and after todays jump, $22 million.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The following indicates Uranium Exploration Australia Ltd., successful high quality proposal at DPY4-56 at the Gawlor Craton, in obtaining a drilling grant in Round 4 of the drilling proposals. http://www.ministers.sa.gov.au/news.php?id=1047


----------



## Go Nuke (7 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Im wondering if it might be a good time to buy into UXA?

I too dont think the share price will go to much lower.....but Im certainly going to hold back and see. No rushing in on this baby  

What do ther think? Good time to buy in the next few days?


 :microwave


----------



## noirua (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				Go Nuke said:
			
		

> Im wondering if it might be a good time to buy into UXA?
> 
> I too dont think the share price will go to much lower.....but Im certainly going to hold back and see. No rushing in on this baby
> 
> ...




High risk stock this one. Lots more to play for and a major drill success could send this one far above its present price, however, if nothing transpires then cash raising becomes a serious factor here. You pays your money and takes your chance. In other words, its a gamble, and in that context, don't let me put you off.


----------



## insider (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> High risk stock this one. Lots more to play for and a major drill success could send this one far above its present price, however, if nothing transpires then cash raising becomes a serious factor here. You pays your money and takes your chance. In other words, its a gamble, and in that context, don't let me put you off.




I think it'll need more than just one success... A lot of investors that have been burnt are going to want to cash in small profits if there are any, or just get their money back


----------



## Go Nuke (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thanks for the input guys.
BLR has caught my attention now...so im just waiting to see if the share price is going to fall anymore, though it does seem to have maybe had a turn around.

Does a Price Volume query normally put people off and they sell?

Thats what seemed to happen around the time my AGS shares began to plumet  


 :microwave


----------



## crayfish (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> I'd like to know why anyone with half a brain would ever use silver to drill with... It's softer than gold and doesn't take much heat to melt... I know... Sounds like gutter talk to me... There's no way they use silver drill bits, it'd be like digging a quarry with a spoon



Refer to section 16.5 in this link: http://www.secinfo.com/d1Ze2u.vm8.b.htm%238zl4n
Note the "Concomitant enrichment of silver and tungsten" in core contaminated by drill bit.



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi insider, I hope the poster got his information from a legitimate source as someone is likely to get very upset about the comments that were made.



noirua, I don't have ANY source. My source is the same as everyone else's: the releases. However, I do have some considerable experience with sample quality issues in regards to percussion and diamond drilling. 

A couple of questions that came into my mind after reading all the ASX reports:

1. What style of silver mineralisation the Sloanes Hill silver samples exhibit? IOCG, epithermal...etc?
2. Is it just silver, tungsten and nothing else? Note: Almost every hole that is ever drilled has trace amounts of sulphide.
3. Did they examine the drill SAMPLES for possible contamination? If they did metallurgical examination of a drill bit, then why not the samples themselves???



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm told that UXA, the company, strongly refute comments concerning contamination from drilling equipment



But didn't they all but admit it? Again:

_"Investigations into the metallurgical composition of one drill bit reported to be similar to that used in drilling SH-2 during the first round of drilling revealed it contained silver which may have been in part consumed during drilling. UXA now believes some similar drill bits may have been used in the drilling of parts of SH-1."_

noirua, I can only draw on my own knowledge and comment on what I have read. I come with an open mind. Parts of this thread consist of you talking to yourself which makes it very obvious that you have considerable interest in this stock. I wish you all the best. Happy trading  

Oh, one more thing people. Please don't refer to something as a 'deposit', a 'resource' or a 'mine' prematurely. It reeks of ramping. Thanks.


----------



## noirua (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> Refer to section 16.5 in this link: http://www.secinfo.com/d1Ze2u.vm8.b.htm%238zl4n
> Note the "Concomitant enrichment of silver and tungsten" in core contaminated by drill bit.
> 
> 
> ...






Fair enough crayfish, though one good strike is enough to make this one fly, imho, with so much speculation. 

Hi everyone, I sold out of this one on a sudden change of mind. Good luck to everyone. Hope UXA do well for you.


----------



## insider (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				crayfish said:
			
		

> Refer to section 16.5 in this link: http://www.secinfo.com/d1Ze2u.vm8.b.htm%238zl4n
> Note the "Concomitant enrichment of silver and tungsten" in core contaminated by drill bit.




16.5 Drill Bit Contamination and Analysis 

Although anomalous silver mineralization occurs on the property, erratically high and irregularly occurring silver assays indicated a possible silver contamination particularly in zones of strong silicification, silica sand and incompetent rock. Drill bits were often broken and chipped through these intervals and returned with the core. It was postulated that pieces of milled drill bits inadvertently were included in the samples enhancing the silver values. As such, an effort was made to distinguish between ‘natural’ silver mineralization and silver contamination from drill bit material.

To that end, 30 gram samples of drill bit and adhered core material were gathered by hand magnet and sent for geochemical analysis. Samples were crushed and prepared by ALS-Chemex laboratories in Izmir, Turkey and the pulps were shipped to ALS Chemex in North Vancouver, BC for analysis. Samples were analyzed by fire assay and by ICP-AES with Aqua Regia Digestion. The drill bit samples displayed maximum enrichment of Ag (x8), Co (x800), Cr (x50), Cu (x50), Fe (x12), Mn (x15), Mo (x50), Ni (x30), V (x3), W (x20) and Zn (x30). Based on 

37


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

these findings criteria to distinguish the naturally occurring silver from that of the drill bits was determined. 

Naturally occurring silver mineralization is characterized by: 

Wide intervals of silver mineralization, concomitant with gold mineralization. 
Good depth correlation of mineralization between drill holes. 
Competent core. 
Limited to no drill bit material. 
Concomitant enrichment of silver with Sb, Au, Bi, Hg, and some Mo. 
Contaminated core displays some or all of the following characteristics: 

Isolated, highly-enriched samples within otherwise barren siliceous core. 
Poor correlation between drill holes. 
Severe reduction of core competency, commonly to silica sand. 
Readily apparent drill bit material. 
Concomitant enrichment of silver and tungsten (commonly with Co, Cr, Cu, Fe, Mn, Ni and V).


----------



## insider (9 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Wow... I can't believe that they use silver in drill bits... Maybe the composite of the noble metal and tungsten is what makes it possible... Surely they'd compensate for the expected shedding of silver in their results unless they are just a bunch of pretenders... 

GOOD WORK CRAYFISH!!!!! I think people should either try MTN or EME


----------



## noirua (13 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Added a few options this morning and may buy a few more today. Interesting drilling may take place a lot earlier than I thought in some Tenements; Will post more after I have checked whether some information elsewhere stands up or not.
Good luck.


----------



## noirua (13 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Appears to be quite a large order going through as UXA hold at 35.5 cents. Options remain behind on price and MAY be worth picking up on a gamble basis. Options are at 14 cents and my small buying spree is complete.


----------



## noirua (13 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I hope those of you who dumped this stock like me have seen the error and jumped back in again. A buyer has just pushed UXA to 37 cents, 348,500 shares traded, options trail at 15 cents.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA does need a partner in this Uranium venture. These tenements are mainly large and an enormous amount of drilling is required to done. 

Meanwhile the stock price is at 36.5 cents this morning as investors want the stock again.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quite an encouraging performance by UXA as they rise 4 cents to 40 cents and the oppies to 19 cents. A conversion of 505,000 options will have added $101,000 to the company coffers.


----------



## noirua (20 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA continue to recover at 42.5 cents with the move of the Companies Headquarters to Adelaide shortly.


----------



## insider (20 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Uxa always release the appendix 3b annonucement before something significant... Goodluck


----------



## noirua (25 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA it seems, are to issue their planned drilling programme for 2007 with their Half Yearly Report.


----------



## noirua (28 February 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I've just bought a few options at 13/13.5 cents, I'm not sure why really; anyway, I thought I'd buy something in the Summer Sale.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA recovered a little to 36 cents, up 3 cents, as the 2007 drilling programme will be announced shortly. The parts of the previous drilling programme that were not completed should be available in the next few weeks.


----------



## noirua (8 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

An interesting article on UXA's tenement interests in Western Australia and the Northern Territory:  http://www.uxa.com.au/about.htm


----------



## noirua (8 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Pandanus West ( ELA 24565 ) in the Northern Territory, immediately to the west of the Old Pandanus Creek Uranium Mine, currently held by Rio Tinto, in the Westmoreland area.
UXA's Pandanus West ELA is part of the largest sandstone-uranium occurrence in Australia, which extends for over a 50 km strike across N.T./Queensland border.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are strengthening in light trading at 38 cents, up 1 cent. The massive area covered by tenements in S.A. and N.T., and there position, increases the chances for Copper, Gold and Uranium, potential recovery.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Half Yearly Report by UXA:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070316/pdf/311hjy6f2csj3h.pdf


----------



## mhtrieu (16 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Half Yearly Report by UXA:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070316/pdf/311hjy6f2csj3h.pdf




I had a look at the report, and very un-impressed. Its been 15 months since this company floated, it has great tenements, but UXA have been unable to find anything worth while during this past 15 months. Even the silver discovered was considered unfeasible. 

Management is going at snails pace, takes them forever to get things done. They have about a million dollar left, at the pace UXA is going they probably do a few more dud drills till October before they require another cap raising. 

Their is better uranium stocks out there.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



			
				mhtrieu said:
			
		

> I had a look at the report, and very un-impressed. Its been 15 months since this company floated, it has great tenements, but UXA have been unable to find anything worth while during this past 15 months. Even the silver discovered was considered unfeasible.
> 
> Management is going at snails pace, takes them forever to get things done. They have about a million dollar left, at the pace UXA is going they probably do a few more dud drills till October before they require another cap raising.
> 
> Their is better uranium stocks out there.





Hi, It will be Feb 2008 before Felix are able to draw in a considerable amount of cash, that being the option conversion date. Unless some convert early. There are 45,472,500 options due to be converted at 20 cents to bring in just over $9 million - provided the share price stays over 20 cents.

UXA have $1.6 million in the Bank (31st Dec 06) and spent $3.8 million last year. As you infer, not much left for the remaining period to option conversion. 

It's a matter, I suppose, of what you think the tenements are worth and the likelyhood of a major find. UXA have moved to Adelaide and seem to be pinning their hopes on six South Australian Tenements and seven in the Northern Territory. Outside possibilities on a few tenements in Western Australia and NSW. 

I was told that many of the current bills, director fees and legal costs, are being paid by the issue of further options.


----------



## noirua (22 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Investor Presentation

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070322/pdf/311llxb2fwqjbg.pdf


----------



## mmmmining (26 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Just read the presentation, one of the most uninspiring ever. I doubt the company's capability. Look, on page 21, try to do a peer comparison, not only it use the out-of-dated share price, but also, the share prices is not on the same day! And there is no conclusion, or a wishful one " Scope for share price appreciation to better align with peers' valuations ". 

With so many board members, old, lazy, and error-prone, and almost useless. I hope they can find something by accident with Lady Luck's help to reward long suffered shareholders!


----------



## noirua (26 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Ahhhh yes, I see mmmmining has given the Management of UXA a good telling off and why not.

UXA trade today at 38 cents, up 1.5 cents, after the "investors presentation" is released again today. Probably the tenements are the main interest, helped by the Uranium price.


----------



## noirua (27 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are trading well this morning and are up 4 cents at 41.5 cents. The Investors Presentation seems to have gone down well.


----------



## noirua (27 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Strategic Exploration Tool:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070327/pdf/311nd7pg2s74kg.pdf

Technical Overview:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070327/pdf/311nd68th4zq6g.pdf

Plenty of ASX updates coming in quick and fast: is some fund raising due?


----------



## mhtrieu (27 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA are trading well this morning and are up 4 cents at 41.5 cents. The Investors Presentation seems to have gone down well.




Hey noirua, I reckon UXA moved up today because of a single big buyer.
Some guy came in pre-open with a bid for 350000 shares at 39c. All the lemmings started to jump on board before pre-open and payed higher then 39c. If i was interested in accumulating 350000 shares at a good price, i surely wouldnt put the entire bid up at pre-open for people to see. Either this guy is playing the market, or a newbie with lots of money.


----------



## noirua (28 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



mhtrieu said:


> Hey noirua, I reckon UXA moved up today because of a single big buyer.
> Some guy came in pre-open with a bid for 350000 shares at 39c. All the lemmings started to jump on board before pre-open and payed higher then 39c. If i was interested in accumulating 350000 shares at a good price, i surely wouldnt put the entire bid up at pre-open for people to see. Either this guy is playing the market, or a newbie with lots of money.




Hi mhtrieu, The bid may have come from the UK or Ireland where the Chairman has a strong following. They have to use a home broker via an Aussie broker and give a limit or bid price about 8 hours before the ASX opens.

The $2.9 million placing at 35 cents will give UXA enough cash until the option money comes in next year.


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Suddenly it has got $2.99m. Martin Place is whipping a few old horses, hurry up! But old horse, just old horse, cannot be pushed around easily. It will be back to the old pace soon or later.

The only hope is lady luck. She could bliss anyone.


----------



## noirua (29 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



mmmmining said:


> Suddenly it has got $2.99m. Martin Place is whipping a few old horses, hurry up! But old horse, just old horse, cannot be pushed around easily. It will be back to the old pace soon or later.
> 
> The only hope is lady luck. She could bliss anyone.





UXA seem to be putting most of their money into the South Australian tenements. The companies new MD is positioned in the new Adelaide office to drill, drill, drill, drill, drill ...and as you say "lady luck" may win the day here.

The next stepping stone is to get in loads-a-cash next year when the options are due for conversion. Vital now that they find something, anything really, but not silver.


----------



## noirua (30 March 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Radio Broadcast from Boardroom Radio with UXA's MD, Mr Patrick Mutz:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/21722


----------



## noirua (2 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA at 42.5 cents and the options are up a lot at 20 cents, but still trailing the shares, are looking good for a further run, imho, on the speculation of a minerals strike at one of the six South Australian tenements in 2007 as the drilling programme begins.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are continuing to push on up at 46 cents today. Only reason it can be is the fund raising and drilling programme put out on the Radio programme.


----------



## noirua (4 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

An announcement by UXA of shareholders rights to buy shares at 35 cents, the same price as the recent placing, may or may not be as good as it looks at first glance.

Shareholders may buy a stake of up to 30% of the company, and if they buy additional shares in the market a compulsory bid would have to follow.

So, what are UXA up to, surely they are not hoping to entice a larger company on the block to take a very major stake?

Shares closed down one cent at 43.5 cents and the options fell away sharply to 18 cents, down 4 cents.


----------



## mhtrieu (4 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Wont this mean I can buy 1 share in UXA at 43.5c then buy 14285 UXA shares for 35c. If the market price of the share at the time is 42c, then as soon as i get the shares i can dump it on the market at 42c and make a quick 1k profit?


----------



## noirua (5 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



mhtrieu said:


> Wont this mean I can buy 1 share in UXA at 43.5c then buy 14285 UXA shares for 35c. If the market price of the share at the time is 42c, then as soon as i get the shares i can dump it on the market at 42c and make a quick 1k profit?




Hi mhtrieu, Yes, and you have until Friday 20th April to do this. The share price may go below 35 cents however.


----------



## noirua (12 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quite interesting now and a certain Chairman seems to have got it right again.

Many can now buy a few shares, up to 20th April, and then buy $5,000 worth for just 35 cents. Option holders may convert a few to also get the same amount of shares.

What a wondrous web we weave.

Is it worth selling most of the shares held in hope they will fall back to 35 cents?  The options only trade at 21 cents, so, is it worth selling or holding?

Who is being too clever by half or are they. 

Pause for thought here.


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noirua, Have these guys found anything but silver yet?


----------



## insider (13 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> Noirua, Have these guys found anything but silver yet?




The silver they found came from the drilling... They pumped out results claiming they had silver but they didn't compensate for the silver/tungsten wearing from drilling... I haven't checked their announcements for a while they may say something else but the directors shouldn't be trusted... IMHO stay away


----------



## noirua (13 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> Noirua, Have these guys found anything but silver yet?




As insider says they've found absolutely zero, so far.

In this position they have done well to get a placing for $3 million away at 35 cents. So now they will have enough cash for 1 and perhaps 2 years drilling, if they manage to get another $3 million from sales to shareholders.

UXA say they have first class tenements on which to drill, 6 to start in South Australia, 6 more in the Northern Territory and a few in Western Australia and NSW. 

As the company says, it all depends on drilling results. It is all a gamble but returns could be high if they succeed.


----------



## noirua (16 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are continuing to go up and trade at 48.5 cents, not far off their all-time high. The options are trading at 22 cents with conversion price of 20 cents in up to 11 months time. 

Lots of good cash news which will add to the drilling programme in the six South Australian tenements. 

Have a feeling that the prospects of buying $5,000 worth of stock at 35 cents, by buying 1 share, may be adding to the froth.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are keeping the news coming, and the latest alliance with Geoscience shows that new MD, Mr Patrick Mutz, is really underway down there in the new office in Adelaide.

It now looks like, go, go, go on S.A. drilling with millions of dollars in the bank.


----------



## noirua (19 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The options look very cheap if compared with the shares of UXA. Are the shares too high or the options too low. The options indicate a share price of about 39 cents and the shares an option price of about 24 cents. Present share price 43.5 cents and options 19 cents.


----------



## BUY&SELL (28 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Can we expect with the double win-win announcements from both the Lib & Lab parties of new uranium mines and new nuclear power stations that UXA will take off on Monday? UXA is in a fantastic place with it's base and major tenements in south Australia and the fact that the south Austraian premier will waste no time in his quest for uranium and a larger slice of the resource boom pie. All Uxa has to do now is find the stuff, but if anyone can it's Mutz and UXA with it's excellent tenements. Do other investors think as I do that we should be in for the long run and wait for the big find in maybe the next 12 months or should we cut and run with a tidy profit next week?


----------



## noirua (29 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



BUY&SELL said:


> Can we expect with the double win-win announcements from both the Lib & Lab parties of new uranium mines and new nuclear power stations that UXA will take off on Monday? UXA is in a fantastic place with it's base and major tenements in south Australia and the fact that the south Austraian premier will waste no time in his quest for uranium and a larger slice of the resource boom pie. All Uxa has to do now is find the stuff, but if anyone can it's Mutz and UXA with it's excellent tenements. Do other investors think as I do that we should be in for the long run and wait for the big find in maybe the next 12 months or should we cut and run with a tidy profit next week?




One of my very occasional pastimes is Metal Detecting. After about 15 years I've found nothing much and hear the stories of finds by others and their plans for the future. 

These tenements cover a bit under 10,000 hectares and so far they've not come up with much. More cash is arriving and should see them well cashed up for a few years exploration.

Lots of explorers out there drilling and hoping to drill. Interesting to see if any will find uranium in great plenty.

Should we cut and run with a tidy profit next week? Qualified or not, it would be dangerous to advise.


----------



## noirua (30 April 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Uranium Exploration Australia Limited's, much waited for, Third Quarter Activities Report (The Financial Report is available at the ASX website): http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070430/pdf/3125vhltd3db1s.pdf


----------



## noirua (10 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA must still be crossing their fingers and hoping the Stock price stays above 35 cents as the formal documents are sent out to shareholders to buy $5,000 worth at 35 cents. "Send a cheque only" by the 25th of May, that sounds old fashioned these days - where is that cheque book of mine?

The Directors are taking up the offer. Well, if you own over 2 million shares then buying $5,000 ( 14,285 shares ) extra is no big deal. If a Director owns millions of options then it is also only a drop in their ocean.

UXA may stick around the present area for a while longer with all the extra sock swirling around.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have announced a Joint Venture with Newcrest in South Australia - Oak Dam North East:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070514/pdf/312fl7z7tz2tsp.pdf


----------



## noirua (15 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have announced a survey and drilling go-ahead at two areas at Giffen Well, Stuart Shelf in the Gawlor Craton in South Australia. 

An agressive drilling expansion will take place through to June 2008, in S.A., W.A., N.T., and N.S.W.


----------



## BUY&SELL (15 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

New pod cast from boardroomradio with Patrick Mutz MD, on todays news.

http://www.brr.com.au/UXA/uranium-exploration-australia-limited


----------



## noirua (17 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It is quite important that UXA receive at least $3 million from the purchase of shares by Australian and NZ shareholders by 25th May. There are about 1,400 shareholders (Foreign Holders are not included in the offer) eligible to buy $5,000 worth of stock. In theory, UXA could receive up to $6.7 million.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA do seem very well set for the next year or two and financing is all but secured. 

Newcrest jumping in on a JV at Oak Dam North East is a big plus for tiddler UXA., as they approached and it WASN'T a pass the hat round situation.

The drilling go-ahead at Giffen Well adds interest. 

This doesn't mean there will be a strike at any tenement, only that the odds are sharper as UXA start a strong two year campaign in promising areas.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have extended the $5,000 at 35c share offer to 1st June 2007.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070525/pdf/312mrsgsgsl1km.pdf


----------



## noirua (1 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well, UXA have fallen back to the placing and $5,000 sale price of 35 cents. Very surprising how so many stocks seem to achieve this.

However, the Companies Chairman, Mr Neill Arthur, has proved before that he is a master of Rights Issues and placings, and I bet he's done a fantastic job of getting the money in again. 

Stock awaits the latest ongoing drilling results at Giffen Well that should be in by the end of the month.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA Option and Joint Venture with Rosscraft Minerals at Marcollat Tenement:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070604/pdf/312s8n8llh7qxk.pdf


----------



## noirua (6 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Boardroom Radio Report and Interview with Mr Patrick Mutz, MD of UXA, concerning the Rosscroft Option & JV:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/24073


----------



## noirua (12 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The stock price of UXA continues to be squeezed by the placing and offer price at 35 cents a share.  The shares closed at 34 cents and are set to remain under pressure for sometime, imho.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

"On the Road to Discovery" is the latest of UXA's Drilling announcements:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070612/pdf/312wtsr5qw2k5p.pdf

I must say that UXA are now getting a proper drilling plan in place for the next few years and it does look very encouraging. Doesn't mean they will find anything though.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's stock price remains under pressure and has sunk further to 32.5 cents, may, imho, have quite a bit further to fall.

Anyway, at least the website has improved from - politely - "rather basic", to something approaching "outstanding":  http://www.uxa.com.au


----------



## noirua (14 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A Boardroom Broadcast by UXA, "Company Overview":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/24174/wmp/m1cauwtgdn

"Hi, It's over half an Hour long, so settle down with a glass of lager, or two, and listen like me, and hope it stops the shares from sliding towards the 30 cent mark."


----------



## BUY&SELL (14 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> A Boardroom Broadcast by UXA, "Company Overview":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/24174/wmp/m1cauwtgdn
> 
> "Hi, It's over half an Hour long, so settle down with a glass of lager, or two, and listen like me, and hope it stops the shares from sliding towards the 30 cent mark."




Why do you think uxa is so out of public favour? I always thought that 80% of other uranium stocks were just hot air but not uxa? A good drill program, great projects & board. Feeling a bit sad Do you think uxa stands apart from the others?
thanks noirua


----------



## noirua (15 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



BUY&SELL said:


> Why do you think uxa is so out of public favour? I always thought that 80% of other uranium stocks were just hot air but not uxa? A good drill program, great projects & board. Feeling a bit sad Do you think uxa stands apart from the others?
> thanks noirua




Hi Buy&sell, A certain amount of what is going on at UXA is just Huff and puff. The rest is an honest gamble on finds at reasonable to good tenements and enough cash to cover the cost.

Lots of shares available at 35 cents, points as it often does, to pressure on UXA stock. 

The market cap is around $40 million and may move nearer $55 million next year ( priced at 35 cents a share ). 

The possibility of a find is now far greater than it was earlier in the year. On the other hand, with the market cap higher, it will need a find in the next 12 months to stop UXA slipping back further.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A Link to UXA's Stuart Shelf Tenements and their location near Olympic Dam, Prominent Hill and Carrapateena:  http://www.uxa.com.au/ExplorationStrategy.html


----------



## noirua (3 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have annouced that their drilling programme at Giffen Well, EL3431, started on 17th June and will target five areas.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA have announced a Joint Venture with Newcrest in South Australia - Oak Dam North East:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070514/pdf/312fl7z7tz2tsp.pdf




The following shows a stage 1, gravity survey on the Newcrest/UXA JV:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070705/pdf/3139nybds35st.pdf


----------



## noirua (9 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Another presentation from UXA that has been updated and improved:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070709/pdf/313bx6jly6763t.pdf


----------



## noirua (13 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Very keen are UXA as we have another presentation "On the Road to Discovery", by MD, Mr Patrick Mutz:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/24956/wmp/21tx55lq43


----------



## insider (13 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I wish you the best of luck with UXA as you have easily been the most loyal shareholder I have ever seen... I read an article in the Herald sun today about the MD being very confident about the share price going up as he has a secret weapon... Some kind of cost effective way of recording accurate measurements of uranium...


----------



## noirua (14 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



insider said:


> I wish you the best of luck with UXA as you have easily been the most loyal shareholder I have ever seen... I read an article in the Herald sun today about the MD being very confident about the share price going up as he has a secret weapon... Some kind of cost effective way of recording accurate measurements of uranium...




Our new MD, Mr Patrick Mutz, is certainly pushing UXA for all it is worth. He has a very experienced Chairman, in Neill Arthur, and I spot the inspirational experienced hand in the background. Patrick is listed as one of the few who have taken a Uranium Company to the production stage. This pair are thinking big and I would not be at all surprised if they pull it off.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Despite the rising possibilities of a strike at one of their tenements - due to cash from sale of shares - UXA are struggling with the tide in the sector as a whole. May continue to float downwards unless good news arrives soon.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Another parcel of UXA in a placement is got away at 35 cents. That does see the stock firmly priced at this level for sometime to come, imho.

UXA are looking for a big find that may be able to be added to the 3 large uranium finds close to the areas they have tenements.

Are UXA a must buy that will hit pay dirt and make us a fortune or are they just going to use up the cash in a fruitless chase for Uranium? You pays your money and takes your chances on cashed up UXA.


----------



## noirua (3 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA stock remained under pressure with over 50% of the underwritten stock not taken up by shareholders. Such is the enthusiasm of the companies directors we may well think a strike is just round the corner.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070730/pdf/313plx1qyrry99.pdf


----------



## countryboy (3 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i bought in at 48 c and have sat since as the stock slowly sunk. The u areas they are exploring are just too good to pass up : quite happy to sit and watch as the upside potential is huge.:


----------



## noirua (4 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Cash appears to be no problem for UXA as a lot more cash will pile in at 20 cents a share if the rights issue is taken up next year. What is a problem, until about April 2008, is the amount of stock in issue.

With no strikes the company would have to think hard as the market looks at the recent placing/offer price of 35 cents and the rights issue price at just 20 cents a share.

Shares quoted total 57,355,893 and quoted options 18,747,000, and UXA have cash in the bank of $6.03 million ( 10.5 cents a share ).
Market quoted cap ( excluding options ) is $18.35 million at 32 cents a share. If all quoted options are taken up, in March 2008, then market cap rises to $24.4 million (at 32 cents a share) with additional cash raised of $3.75 million, ( cash of an additional 5 cents a share ( with 75.75 million shares in issue at March 2008))


----------



## noirua (7 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

China West International (CWH) hold 5% of UXA stock having purchased at 35 cents in the recent placing:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070807/pdf/313vpfv5rtxy87.pdf


----------



## noirua (10 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have slipped well below the 35 cent placing price to trade at 29 cents, against a high of 54 cents. The company is a gamble on a Uranium/Gold/Copper find but is one of the few that are cashed up for the next few years. Should eventually show strength in these stormy waters.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quite interesting is the latest announcement by China West International. They now hold over 88.66 million shares in UXA and are yet to complete their current acquisition plans. Cheap at 29 cents on this announcement or not?


----------



## mb1 (11 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I dont know if theres much demand for risky stocks at the moment, considering they still havent found anything. There maybe more underside to this yet. There cash reserves are pretty good though.


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



mb1 said:


> I dont know if theres much demand for risky stocks at the moment, considering they still havent found anything. There maybe more underside to this yet. There cash reserves are pretty good though.





Hi. it's a bit difficult to know whether China West are buying into many likely minnows on the gamble basis or not, hoping that a few out of 20 or so with good prospects will come up trumps. I'm watching 6 other minnows and hope to pick them up at prices well below those at present.  Good luck


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

With all the interesting drilling coming up, well funded, and China West building a stake; I could not resist picking up a few at 22 cents. May go a lot lower, that's the gamble, anyway, UXA will be exciting over the next few years, imho.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have plunged to 18 cents, down 7 cents (28%) today alone. This seems somewhat overdone although markets are very weak. Will have to buy some more if a bid at 18 cents goes through, risky this, but would have bought two weeks ago at 30 cents.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA have plunged to 18 cents, down 7 cents (28%) today alone. This seems somewhat overdone although markets are very weak. Will have to buy some more if a bid at 18 cents goes through, risky this, but would have bought two weeks ago at 30 cents.




Too late, bounced back to 22 cents. Missed the boat, dam, not sure whether to go higher or not. Must have been asleep there.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

After plunging to a low of just 18 cents, UXA have recovered to end the week at 28 cents.
Results from recent drilling should be made available during September 2007.


----------



## Mazrox (28 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi Noirua

Have been holding UXA for nearly a year and have watched it patiently. Would be nice to finally see some (positive hopefully) movement - at least with drilling results out soon it feels like something is actually happening...

Maz


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Mazrox said:


> Hi Noirua
> 
> Have been holding UXA for nearly a year and have watched it patiently. Would be nice to finally see some (positive hopefully) movement - at least with drilling results out soon it feels like something is actually happening...
> 
> Maz




Hi Masrox, I can't tell if UXA is a good investment or not, just maybe a reasonably good speculation as they are well cashed up for the next two years drilling.
The latest drilling information in September is at Playford and EL3679, 40 km West North West of Olympic Dam and 75 km South East of Prominent Hill, on the Stuart Shelf in the Gawler Craton. UXA have also landed 5 more drilling licences.


----------



## Mazrox (7 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hey Noirua

Nice to see this one moving the right way at last, and on more volume today as well (very low volumes recently, so a good sign?).

Maz


----------



## johnw7000 (8 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Speaking of uranium, does anybody know who Russia is going to buy from in Aust to supply them with uranium after yesterdays announcement on the news?
I have shares in DYL and MRX which are both mining uranium.
Cheers,
John


----------



## noirua (8 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Mazrox said:


> Hey Noirua
> 
> Nice to see this one moving the right way at last, and on more volume today as well (very low volumes recently, so a good sign?).
> 
> Maz




Hi Maz, A good move back to finish the week at 29 cents after that surprising low of 18 cents. With all that's going on in the world UXA remain a gamble; At least the dice will be rolled enough times in the next 2 years to make a discovery all but certain.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



johnw7000 said:


> Speaking of uranium, does anybody know who Russia is going to buy from in Aust to supply them with uranium after yesterdays announcement on the news?
> I have shares in DYL and MRX which are both mining uranium.
> Cheers,
> John




Hi John, BHP Billiton were in talks last Spring with, OAO Techsnabexport for possible contracts for supplying Uranium from their Olympic Dam Mine.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are continuing to make attempts to struggle back to the placing price, recently, of 35 cents. Broke away early on to 31.5 cents but fell back to Fridays close. 
UXA are becoming a nervous stock with the amount of drilling planned in coming months and some drilling results due before the end of the quarter, on 30th September.


----------



## noirua (11 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA BRR Presentation by Mr Patrick Mutz, MD: http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/30863/wmp/1qoazubwbe


----------



## noirua (13 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

No gold or copper and certainly no uranium, as yet, for good olde UXA, but many a radio report and upbeat comment from, yes, good olde Mr Mutz.
So, perhaps, we can see enthusiasm from one of the most experienced Uranium men on the block, coming to fruition.
Stock price back up to 30.5 cents after a low point of 18 cents.
Are they cheap or are they expensive? Don't know! Probably a solid enough gamble that could well come off.


----------



## countryboy (13 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Im holding from ...wait for it 48c..ouch. Was attracted to its SA tenaments. The other stock I bought was RDM-red metal. Still happy to hold both as the areas they are working in have potential.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

With results due in several tenements and many more results to come this year, we could see UXA test the 35 cents level shortly. This despite the general reduced interest in the sector as the Uranium price tracks back.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The link below takes you to the UXA website and outlines in depth all the drilling and exploration taking place at the moment, "On the Road to Discovery":  http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements2007.html#sep17


----------



## noirua (1 October 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA - Statutory Accounts - 30/6/2007 (68 pages):  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070928/pdf/314txqsdh4hr7z.pdf

UXA have 81,899,895 shares in issue.
UXA Directors have 20,920,000 options.
UXA Shares at posting - 27 cents.
Losses for year ending 30/6/2007 - $1,728,018
Cash available at 30/6/2007 - $6,635,785
Cash used in activities in year ending 30/6/2007 - $1,199,146


----------



## noirua (5 October 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA stock have continued to slip back and trade at 24.5 cents. This is well down on the 35 cents placing/offer price, and well up on the 18 cents achieved at the peak of the sub-prime slump.

The size of the offering seems to be weighing on UXA and the vibrant drilling programme looks good on reports and radio, now though we need a good drilling report is needed.


----------



## noirua (15 October 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Winjabbie Drill targets (1.1% copper and mineralisation on previous drill holes):  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071015/pdf/3153k301b9r264.pdf


----------



## noirua (18 October 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA Annual General Meeting. It's due to start in a few minutes, they say, maybe a bit longer than that, infact, it is on 27th November at 2-30pm (AEST):  http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/32324


----------



## noirua (1 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Not that much interest in UXA of late and trading has been extremely light. The results from the drilling at Winjabbie, where 1.1% copper was found many moons ago, are due sometime in November or December. Not enough to raise that much excitement, though UXA have been under a cloud since the placement, and MAY be oversold.


----------



## rhyslivs (1 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA is showing some life today, up 10%. There is some good play around the 26.5c mark on well above average volume.

Anyone know something i dont know? Maybe they are expecting some results? Or is there just some general affection being shown to these uranium juniors lately?


----------



## countryboy (1 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i too have noticed a surge in Uranium juniors- WME, BLR GGY and now UXA have all had recent rises. Maybe they were oversold in Augusts correction. i stiil hold UXA after a painful now entry point of 48 c. Strong drilling results is the only way it will return to these levels. Price surge could also be attributed to the rising price of oil and the search for alternatives.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> i too have noticed a surge in Uranium juniors- WME, BLR GGY and now UXA have all had recent rises. Maybe they were oversold in Augusts correction. i stiil hold UXA after a painful now entry point of 48 c. Strong drilling results is the only way it will return to these levels. Price surge could also be attributed to the rising price of oil and the search for alternatives.





Hi countryboy et al, I'm starting to lose confidence in all this drilling for uranium and gold. I'm sending them an email and advising that coal and iron ore is a far better option, afterall, the Chairman has a great deal of experience and qualifications on the subject.


----------



## countryboy (10 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I have to admit that we have had alot of talk and very little drilling results. My position is quite small so i am prepared to sit this out.


----------



## noirua (11 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> I have to admit that we have had alot of talk and very little drilling results. My position is quite small so i am prepared to sit this out.




It's always annoying having to wait for drilling results. This wait could easily go on for two years or more.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Interesting today with the ASX announcement that 24,544,000 shares and 24,900,000 31/3/2008 options are to be released from escrow on 23rd November 2007.
Many of these shares are held by directors and founding green seed capital shareholders. Will they sit tight or go for the cash?


----------



## noirua (20 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have identified high intensity Drill Target near Olympic Dam in S.A., at their Playford and Playford South East Exploration licences EL3430 and EL3679.

Relative Gravity signature is more intense than at Carrapateena and Prominent Hill.

Absence of magnetic signature indicates potential hematite IOCGU deposit.

Drilling starts in December 2007.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071120/pdf/315xspr6hfxykg.pdf


----------



## countryboy (20 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I thought this was a pretty good announcement today. 100% owned between the OX and roxby.Now i don't want to get into a"lake Torrens "type speculation of the size and potential of this find BUT i am now holding until the new year and may well increase my holding


----------



## noirua (21 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> I thought this was a pretty good announcement today. 100% owned between the OX and roxby.Now i don't want to get into a"lake Torrens "type speculation of the size and potential of this find BUT i am now holding until the new year and may well increase my holding




I managed to add a few shares as the stock price seemed not to react much to the news, quite surprising. Only my guess, but it may well start to move up through the rest of the week.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Investor Presentation for November 2007:  http://www.uxa.com.au/InvestorPresentationNovember2007.pdf

The Presentation is worth looking at and it can easily be seen that UXA could hit it rich sometime, however, nothing for certain as yet. Playford and Playford South East, near Olympic Dam is being drilled, starting this December, and looks quite promising.

More interesting, in the next three months, will be whether UXA manage to get their 43.6 million options away at 20 cents each. Shares now at 25 cents have weakened a lot since the placing and shareholder take up about 4 months ago at 35 cents.


----------



## countryboy (26 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

this the last of the U stocks i hold . i bought due to location, location, location. bought more at 24c and 25c today...not much  but will be happy to sit and watch the drilling unfold. This ann has me optimistic :

Uranium Exploration Australia Limited (ASX: UXA) has identified a high intensity gravity drill target on its 100% owned Playford and Playford S.E. exploration licences (ELs) 3430 and 3679 in South Australia. The iron oxide-copper-gold-uranium (IOCGU) target was discovered during the review and modelling of recent infill gravity survey data.

The Playford prospect is located 65 kilometres (km) northwest of BHP Billiton's Olympic Dam Mine and 86 km southeast of Oxiana's Prominent Hill Mine development mine on the highly prospective Stuart Shelf in the Gawler Craton


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

This is Managing Director's, Mr Patrick Mutz Presentation:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071127/pdf/31629fzjcqvmkv.pdf

Hi countryboy, I'm not confident enough to add any further stock with the present cloud over the mining sector. If the price falls below 20 cents I may change my mind.


----------



## noirua (5 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA continue to drift in very light trading, 22.5 cents this morning. News that drilling at Playford and Playford East is likely to be put back to January and lack of good news from previous drilling, weighs on the stock.

As mentioned before, it is about 3 months to the conversion of options at 20 cents per share, and a large number of shares came out of escrow at the end of November, and this MAY be the reason, combined with most investors, at present, sitting on their hands.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA continue to drift in very light trading, 22.5 cents this morning. News that drilling at Playford and Playford East is likely to be put back to January and lack of good news from previous drilling, weighs on the stock.
> 
> As mentioned before, it is about 3 months to the conversion of options at 20 cents per share, and a large number of shares came out of escrow at the end of November, and this MAY be the reason, combined with most investors, at present, sitting on their hands.




Trading continues to be very light indeed and in danger of going one full day without a single trade. New shares 25,544,000 and 24,900,000, 20 cents 31/3/2008 options, are out of escrow.

Even my small holding could send the stock into reverse, and others may remain concerned at any of the above escrow holders suddenly wishing to unload a bundle.

Perhaps the gamble price on drilling, probably January 2008, and options at 20 cents, are dragging the price down. Shares need to recover a lot to get all these options away. 
Maybe best, imho, to wait 'till April 2008.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Uranium Exploration Australia have been placed in pre-open and the trading halt will be in place until Tuesday 11th December pending an announcement.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Uranium Exploration Australia have been placed in pre-open and the trading halt will be in place until Tuesday 11th December pending an announcement.





AS UXA stock is in trading halt I suppose it's OK to GUESS what the halt could be about. 

I notice that Korab Resources (KOR) were going to float off their subsiduary "Uranium Australia (UAU)" in an IPO this year and raise $20 to $30 million. This appears to have been put on hold, probably the weakness in the uranium sector caused this. http://www.brr.com.au/event/KOR/1771/24068/wmp/b3omx7.cokj

It seems probable that KOR may have approached UXA in some form of agreement where UAU could reverse into UXA and be a quoted company. Further shares in the new enterprise could then be issued in a placing and to shareholders of Kores, the latter with priority as mentioned in the IPO of UAU.

http://www.korabresources.com.au
http://uraniumaustralia.com.au


----------



## countryboy (9 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

if this was to happen me thinks the SP will drift lower in the short term
1 -offer of shares for their assets or $$$= dilution
2 - more ground to explore and more capital needed to do this

with no results due that i am aware a JV or what you describe sounds the go

They have a good media skills so it may well be nothing special but dressed up to sound great.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

As it turns out the "Trading Halt" was just to announce a Farm-in agreement with Reliance Industries of India:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071210/pdf/316d7127fl1g3f.pdf

I suppose UXA are getting the money in for sharing the costs on drilling, though why share Playford and Playford S.E. if you are so confident about the airborne results. Needs a bit of thinking about this one.  

Shows another is interested in the tenements even if it would be best to find something first at the Playford tenements after so much was said. Better than neutral, but only worth about 10% on the shareprice, imho.


----------



## countryboy (11 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Have Reliance got 49% of all minerals at Playford or just the U?I would have preferred they drill at least one hole before a deal. This could end up like SRL and ARG with 70% going to Straits .The deposit could have been anything....they don't mind chasing the $ this crew.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> Have Reliance got 49% of all minerals at Playford or just the U?I would have preferred they drill at least one hole before a deal. This could end up like SRL and ARG with 70% going to Straits .The deposit could have been anything....they don't mind chasing the $ this crew.




You'r right countryboy, it does make you wonder whether they signed up the deal before the survey came in or are now not that confident about Playford afterall. Only the MD and the board of directors know the answer to that one and I doubt they'll tell. - noi


----------



## rhyslivs (12 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hey noi or cb,

Could one of you explain to me exactly what that escrow release announcement means?

Im interested as to why my investment is suddenly worth 10% more today!

Cheers,

Rhys


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The explanation given to me is, ...that UXA need about $50 million to fund all of the current drilling programmes in the Northern Territory, South Australia, Western Australia and NSW. The only sure way to fund these, in a short period of time, is by JV's, where the partner is certain to be able to fund their way in building up their interest in each exploration tenement. Interest is usually in the more promising areas and that which fits with a companies current expertise, which in itself is to the advantage of UXA...


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have certainly shifted up a few gears to hit 32 cents this morning from last wednesdays low of 22.5 cents. This is due to the JV with Reliance.

Boardroom Radio in an interview with Mr Patrick Mutz, MD, " India's Reliance Industries Signs Farm-In Agreement with UXA": http://www.brr.com.au/event/UXA/1841/37940


----------



## rhyslivs (13 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

how far do you feel this could run? Could it get back to its old range above 40 cents?

Are they expecting any drilling results soon?


----------



## noirua (21 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A list of shareholders of UXA by location:  http://uxa.com.au/Top20Shareholders.html#lo

UXA are due to start drilling Playford and Playford S.E. tenements with Reliance in a JV in January 2008.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

No prob's, as we head into an excellent drilling programme in 2008, starting January, with 9 of the 13 tenements secured by JV's :xmaswave


----------



## noirua (28 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA have identified high intensity Drill Target near Olympic Dam in S.A., at their Playford and Playford South East Exploration licences EL3430 and EL3679.
> 
> Relative Gravity signature is more intense than at Carrapateena and Prominent Hill.
> 
> ...





Having read this drilling report again and despite drilling being put back to January, I've decided to add a few shares on a gamble that this gravity signature may be something big. More likely it's not though.


----------



## countryboy (29 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

year i agree Noirua- the potential through the gawler grafton is looking impressive. Weekend Financial review mentioned the area for a look in 2008. At a mid 20c SP i bought more to average down from....48c entry price( i make myself print this to remind myself of how stupid and impulsive i can be !)
Only hold a small parcel and will sit on it through 08.


----------



## jackson8 (29 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

have held uxa for awhile watching and waiting until 30% of my investment had slid away so sold for a loss

there are so many junior explorers looking for the stuff in australia yet we have very strict exportation rules and certain states which are against mineing re: tas qld wa , and i dont think the new government is going to be of much help either

how to know what is and isnt a good investment maybe the explorers with leases adjoining existing mines may have a chance of receiving royalties or being bought out but i think thats a long way off yet
have dropped all my uranium portfolio and put into gold and oil/gas , we know there is good market for them , they are user freindly and have major support of the larger economic community

to me buying into a lot of these stock is like walking in a mine field (pardon the pun )


----------



## Miner (29 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



jackson8 said:


> have held uxa for awhile watching and waiting until 30% of my investment had slid away so sold for a loss
> 
> there are so many junior explorers looking for the stuff in australia yet we have very strict exportation rules and certain states which are against mineing re: tas qld wa , and i dont think the new government is going to be of much help either
> 
> ...




Hi Jackson 

If you refer my earlier post, I have referred Reliance connection and there are strong opportunities to get the price up.
I am looking for a right opportunity to buy it a low price in early next year.

Regards


----------



## noirua (30 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Providing the information from the surveys prove accurate then UXA look more likely to find iron ore in hematite form at Playford and Playford S.E:  http://www.all-that-gifts.com/se/hematite.html


----------



## noirua (30 December 2007)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Providing the information from the surveys prove accurate then UXA look more likely to find iron ore in hematite form at Playford and Playford S.E:  http://www.all-that-gifts.com/se/hematite.html




Let's not get carried away with the likely prospects at Playford and Playford S.E. as there is no magnetic signature and UXA have said it most likely indicates hematite.

Secondly, the depth is a deep, 900 to 1,000 metres, even though UXA describe it as being a '...strong and discrete gravity anomaly' at a gravity signature of 2.0mGal
Carapateena has a gravity signature 2.0mGal at a depth of 400-500 metres. (Taken from 2006 results)
UXA point out, that if their Playford target was at the same depth as Carapateena it would register 5 to 6mGal.

We need to do a lot more comparing of details and likely costs to see what all this means.

UXA also point out the following: 2004 - Prominent Hill and 2006 - Olympic Dam, results:  
Prominent Hill - 4.5mGal at a depth of 200 metres.
Olympic Dam - 17mGal at a depth of 350 metres.

Again we need to do more comparing of details. These finds are at quite reasonable depths and the impressive figures for Olympic Dam look to be in a completely different league to those at Playford and Playford S.E.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA makes NEW surface uranium discovery near Bigrlyi Project in the Northern Territory:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080108/pdf/316trz6kky1Kb8.pdf


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA makes NEW surface uranium discovery near Bigrlyi Project in the Northern Territory:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080108/pdf/316trz6kky1Kb8.pdf




UXA fell two cents to 29 cents after the Ngalia Trust, EL24566 results.

Ngalia results showed an average 90ppm U308 with the highest at 230ppm.
In comparison, Alliance Trust's Tanzanian report showed an average 942ppm U308, with a range between 400ppm and 2,647 ppm, in March 2007.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Interview at Boardroom Radio with UXA's MD, Mr Patrick Mutz - today at 1pm AEST, "Surface Uranium Discovered":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/39624


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Interview at Boardroom Radio with UXA's MD, Mr Patrick Mutz - today at 1pm AEST, "Surface Uranium Discovered":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/39624




An upbeat report by UXA's MD, Mr Patrick Mutz as they go ahead with drilling and trenching surveys at their Crystal Creek Prospect, Ngalia Trust Surface Uranium Discovery EL24566, near Bigryyi in NT: Before continuing with drilling as soon as possible. Hoping that this may lead to a major discovery.

Also reported that they were awaiting a larger drilling rig at the companies Stuart Shelf tenements, where they have drilled to a depth of 830 metres, just before Xmas. Iron oxide, copper, gold prospect.

Due to drill at a density target at the Winjabbie prospect, for Iron Ore, copper and gold.

Also about to continue drilling at the companies Playford tenements near Oxiana. Prospects for a larger TPGA deposit than either Carapateena or Prominent Hill.


----------



## Mazrox (11 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I hope they get going soon, Noirua - I'm starting to get nervous about my March 08 options... (holding heads as well).

When they got Patrick Mutz on board I had hopes of things moving along quicker than they have done. 

(sigh)

Maz


----------



## noirua (16 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Mazrox said:


> I hope they get going soon, Noirua - I'm starting to get nervous about my March 08 options... (holding heads as well).
> 
> When they got Patrick Mutz on board I had hopes of things moving along quicker than they have done.
> 
> ...




...and I'm sure the Board of UXA are nervous about the options as well as the fall today, at 25 cents, is getting too close for comfort. You can confidently expect them to come up with something good by March.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I was going to post how confident I am about the prospects for UXA in their present drilling programme and how I added more stock. However, when it came to it I only nearly did.
Maybe I'm concerned about the option conversion at the end of March and perhaps I could buy them cheaper later. Will wait and see.


----------



## noirua (23 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

"Video Broadcast - Surface Uranium Discovery"

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com/Display.aspx?Site=FNN118&Vs=DlR&Vc=LV&Vm=lnt_UXA_180108.wmv


----------



## noirua (24 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> "Video Broadcast - Surface Uranium Discovery"
> 
> http://www.finnewsnetwork.com/Display.aspx?Site=FNN118&Vs=DlR&Vc=LV&Vm=lnt_UXA_180108.wmv





I find UXA more than a bit of a puzzle. All the news eminating from the Board is excellent and looks outstandingly promising. 
Why is it I remain so uncertain about buying more stock whilst they appear to say they are on the verge of a discovery?


----------



## Miner (25 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Yes I agree.
If you hear the recent video interview of the CEO then he qualified that surface find does not mean any thing. Actual drilling may result excitment or not. So he qualified at both end. Then he said however the future is exciting.
I bought it purely relying on Reliance has taken substantial holding. However the uranium has lost its charm now .

Hope Hope and HOpe

Regards


----------



## mr_delta (27 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Miner,

Exactly my sentiments of investing in UXA - Reliance. I am a very old investor in Reliance Industries in India & they have never put a finger in the wrong pie in their life. I am not surprised that Mukesh Ambani of Reliance is the world's richest person at the moment.

I am sure they will come up a winner out here in Australia too. Go UXA !!!!!


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



mr_delta said:


> Miner,
> 
> Exactly my sentiments of investing in UXA - Reliance. I am a very old investor in Reliance Industries in India & they have never put a finger in the wrong pie in their life. I am not surprised that Mukesh Ambani of Reliance is the world's richest person at the moment.
> 
> I am sure they will come up a winner out here in Australia too. Go UXA !!!!!




I'm not sure Mukesh Ambani is as generous as Bill Gates.  All these sums BG gives away may be keeping him poor. 

I haven't check yet as to how many pies MA has invested in.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A Boardroom Radio report from UXA with regard to their joint venture with RILA being approved:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/40470

Due to be broadcast at 10am AEST: ...


----------



## noirua (2 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Down to 21.5 cents at the end of the week and desperately close to the 20 cent option conversion price for 31st March 2008.
This would bring in about $9 million to the exploration coffers of UXA and is very important, despite the JV's on 9 tenements helping the cost and risk factors.
Unfortunately these option conversions are keeping everyones eyes off the ball at the moment and the 20 cent barrier stands there waiting:  http://www.uxa.com.au
Market cap around $14 million rising to $23.5 million on option conversion at 21.5 cents.


----------



## noirua (7 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA now trade at the anticipated market price of the option conversion at 20 cents (31/3/2008 - less than 8 weeks away.) Which way now?

A good drilling report or a report that key directors have converted their options early and in full at 20 cents a share, this could do the trick.

If neither happens then the price could gradually sink below 20 cents and the options retire worthless: Both to the shareholders and UXA.


----------



## Miner (8 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

There are so many days of ups and downs before 31st March and surprises.
I am just waiting to see the SP goes down further so that I can buy some cheapies just to sell in March again.
At least to cover up my loss in SDL.
All exploration shares like these are like false pain without even having conceived !!1


----------



## noirua (8 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Miner said:


> There are so many days of ups and downs before 31st March and surprises.
> I am just waiting to see the SP goes down further so that I can buy some cheapies just to sell in March again.
> At least to cover up my loss in SDL.
> All exploration shares like these are like false pain without even having conceived !!1




Very difficult to make a decision in a falling knife situation with the backdrop of a good drilling report, perhaps waiting in the wings, and the oppies fogging up the scene.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Sunk below the oppies conversion price of 20 cents, 19.5 cents at the close (31st March 2008 - oppies conversion date).
We have a "come and save me operation here", as there appears to be no bottom for this stock. 
Are Uranium prospective miners this badly thought of? 
Is this an opportunity? - You might ask - an opportunity to buy or unload?????? - who knows my friend, certainly not me, and I hold the stock.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

With the low price of the oppies there is a "worth a punt" for the gamblers here. If you are able to get them, as there appear few sellers around at the O.6 cent last trade.
Stock down to a very low price at 17.0 cents, very much in line with explorers in this sector, and interesting at this level, imho.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> With the low price of the oppies there is a "worth a punt" for the gamblers here. If you are able to get them, as there appear few sellers around at the O.6 cent last trade.
> Stock down to a very low price at 17.0 cents, very much in line with explorers in this sector, and interesting at this level, imho.



I'm not sure noirua.

Just reading their Dec Qtly and there's not a great deal to be excited about.

Their 'discovery' near Bigryli with soil samples averaging 90 ppm, isn't even bad Namibia grades. Aweful really. Really gotta be getting 500ppm's + in Australia don't you? 

The 'gravity signature' of 2.0mGal in the OD province is prospective, but at 900m ish, could be anything...

Anything else?


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> I'm not sure noirua.
> 
> Just reading their Dec Qtly and there's not a great deal to be excited about.
> 
> ...




Anything else?  Only achievement in the last two years are the joint ventures over 9 tenements. Quite a lot is made of the Reliant relationship over JV's in SA and NT, and the financial clout of Reliant in India.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> With the low price of the oppies there is a "worth a punt" for the gamblers here. If you are able to get them, as there appear few sellers around at the O.6 cent last trade.
> Stock down to a very low price at 17.0 cents, very much in line with explorers in this sector, and interesting at this level, imho.




Maybe, just maybe, UXA will start to lift and the options could well have proved to be very cheap at just 0.6 cents - VERY high risk indeed. Up just a snippet at 18 cents and news due throughout the year on joint ventures.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Maybe, just maybe, UXA will start to lift and the options could well have proved to be very cheap at just 0.6 cents - VERY high risk indeed. Up just a snippet at 18 cents and news due throughout the year on joint ventures.




Well, well, well, it's another announcement from UXA, no drilling results sadly only a report that they are about to drill at their Playford JV tenement.
The price of the shares went up so I musn't grumble and my small option gamble might come off yet. 
Stop moaning noirua!  OK, OK, best of luck with the drilling UXA:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080227/pdf/317pjx709y0fpr.pdf


----------



## Mazrox (27 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I hope they get the drilling results through quickly! Still holding those options (and some heads).

Watching with interest and hoping for the best...

Maz


----------



## noirua (29 February 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Mazrox said:


> I hope they get the drilling results through quickly! Still holding those options (and some heads).
> Watching with interest and hoping for the best...
> Maz



Hi Mazrox, things are improving and my 0.6 cent gamble options are starting to lift, and I hope they do a further sprint and give you a chance to at least have a small swag on your back.  I think, nod and a wink, someone is buying to get this option conversion home and dry. Wise old bird is Chairman Neill Arthur, been in the business over 40 years they say.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling results from the Winjabbie Prospect:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080305/pdf/317vy98wy3xhzb.pdf


----------



## countryboy (5 March 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

the way I read this and please correct me if you think Im wrong. ..grades are too low at that depth to worry about. Couple of other companies also thought the same thing. must admit the area is worth spending some money on .


----------



## noirua (6 March 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> the way I read this and please correct me if you think Im wrong. ..grades are too low at that depth to worry about. Couple of other companies also thought the same thing. must admit the area is worth spending some money on .



Depths do seem to be a problem with all of UXA's present drilling.  Results do need to be very good and there appears to be little point in publishing results like these. Western Mining did a lot of drilling in the 1980's and did not achieve much.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Presentation: "On the Road to Discovery":  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080305/pdf/317vxjv9yb3qkb.pdf

43.6 million options (conversion price 20 cents - 31/3/2008) and a market cap down to $17 million at 19 cents a share.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Half Year Financial Report for UXA to 31st December 2007:  http://www.uxa.com.au/HalfYearFinancialReport31Dec07.pdf


----------



## noirua (1 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Now, I'm not sure why I'm still invested in this stock and my options retired worthless as well, such is life. Sunk to 15 cents and once, seems like a million years ago now, they reached 51 cents. What are they now? Only a lowsy 15 cents.

Any upside likely in this sad old, well not so old, uranium exploration stock. A drilling result due shortly, infact today, though being April 1st you couldn't even trust that or could you.

We are in a drilling in hope situation with UXA failing to get about $10 million in from the options, unless you of course converted yours at 20 cents with the price at just 15 cents. 

Seriously though, the company has a large numbers of JV's in SA and many promising tenements. I will sit and wait, hope and pray, and who knows.


----------



## korrupt_1 (1 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I traded UXA sometime back. Seems like they only reached the highs due to the Uranium bubble that was stirred about a year ago. The price it's trading at is probably what it's worth really... it's just an explorer isnt it?

So what if they report drilling results? With the market conditions, who would dare to invest in speculative stocks?

I guess for any of these speculative U stocks to take off again is for Uranium to hit the headlines again. Could be the next major bubble after this credit crunch debacle ends.

I see no upside to UXA. Technically, its in a down trend. Lower lows, lower highs, not good. For it to reverse, it needs to make a new higher high of > 18c. There will be plenty of resistance all the way back up. All i can see is that if it breaks below 15c, I guess further downward pressure is expected.


----------



## countryboy (1 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i don't mind a gamble on some stocks.As Noirua says the ground/region they are drilling in has turned up the odd good mine. Reliance bought the story as well so they must like to take a risk as well,

no loss until i sell !


----------



## noirua (3 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> i don't mind a gamble on some stocks. As Noirua says the ground/region they are drilling in has turned up the odd good mine. Reliance bought the story as well so they must like to take a risk as well,
> no loss until i sell !



A drilling result from the Playford Tenement is overdue and UXA say it's due to extending the drilling to lower levels than originally anticipated.
I have asked why they are drilling to greater depth, but they have not responded.


----------



## countryboy (3 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I read through again most of their announcements today and noticed I think in the 1st quarter report 07 that the leases in SA around olympic dam all expire 19th Sept. this year. Lot of the drilling is at depth and too often has fallen short of its target. ......glad they are going all the way this time

Also added up how much I've lost on this ..tend to forget what you spend after 12mths.


----------



## noirua (6 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> I read through again most of their announcements today and noticed I think in the 1st quarter report 07 that the leases in SA around olympic dam all expire 19th Sept. this year. Lot of the drilling is at depth and too often has fallen short of its target. ......glad they are going all the way this time
> 
> Also added up how much I've lost on this ..tend to forget what you spend after 12mths.



UXA are well set to make a find, but as you say, drilling is at some depth. Probably, the former, is the reason most are sitting on their stock.
This share does have some connections with Felix Resources, in a way, as two of the Directors are former directors of that company. 
Downside is, that some quite rich holders are not adding stock at these low levels.


----------



## countryboy (15 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

from a recent announcement:



> UXA is also currently drilling the first hole on the Playford Prospect in South Australia, targeting potential iron-oxide, copper, gold, uranium mineralisation. This target has a gravity signature of 2 mGal and is being drilled for the UXA - RIL (Australia) Joint Venture. Drilling of the first hole at Playford is expected to be completed by the end of March 2008.
> With the completion of the latest drill hole on Winjabbie in South Australia, UXA has now completed a total of approximately 8,000 metres of a planned 20,000 metre drilling program across its tenements in South Australia, Western Australia, Northern Territory and New South Wales.




In this announcement they had a map of their locations around Olympic Dam and Prominent Hill. Add the Northern Territory and you have some super locations to drill in. 

Funny..they are chasing Uranium and appear to be finding a lot more copper, gold, silver and iron ore!

End of the month will be interesting


----------



## Miner (16 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> from a recent announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear Country boy

I am not sure if I would call UXA as funny  or misleading the market? The geological / geophysical signatures are distinctively different between Uranium and  Iron Ore . So any good geologist or geophysicist will not make a mistake to read seismographs. It is probably deliberate by UXA specially with RIL (no matter they are very smart and shrewed too) they are learning the trade well.

Worth watching UXA

Cheer


----------



## trendster (16 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I've picked up some of these stocks as the spot price of U is at a low of $70. Also gambling on the good drilling results that should be coming through. 

Good luck to all that hold.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Director Mr David Hawley, has great confidence in the old gold mining areas near Mudgee, NSW.  UXA have a 270Km² area at EL6498, Gulgong/Ulan. 
Mr Hawley said the company was seeking to find gold, copper and rare earths.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Director Mr David Hawley, has great confidence in the old gold mining areas near Mudgee, NSW.  UXA have a 270Km² area at EL6498, Gulgong/Ulan.
> Mr Hawley said the company was seeking to find gold, copper and rare earths.



Not sure why, maybe the gambling instinct in me, just had to add a few more after my oppies came to nowt. 
MD, Mr Patrick Mutz is in Los Angeles at the Uranium Conference there, and of course, would say, "the uranium sector is soft at the moment but would recover". Let's hope he has the same success as his time with Heathgate brought.


----------



## Miner (27 April 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Not sure why, maybe the gambling instinct in me, just had to add a few more after my oppies came to nowt.
> MD, Mr Patrick Mutz is in Los Angeles at the Uranium Conference there, and of course, would say, "the uranium sector is soft at the moment but would recover". Let's hope he has the same success as his time with Heathgate brought.




Is your gambling instinct as strong as Kerry Packer and it always pays off  ? If yes, I do not mind to put something in UXA again. I sold then earlier just before the big dive.

Please tell me your instinctive 6 numners between 1- 45.

Regards


----------



## noirua (1 May 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The latest 3rd Quarter Activity Report is broadly neutral and shows there is hope of an eventual strike. However, not much has changed:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Mar2008QtrActivitiesReport.html
The Financial Report shows $7,289,000 in the Bank. Spent in the last quarter $1,635,000 and $4,629,000 in the last 9 months.  
In about one years time the cash in Bank is set to reduce by around $6.5 million, if expenditure continues at the present rate. That points to further placings or/and rights issue.


----------



## countryboy (1 May 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Playfod looks like it came up blank.
With 4 million to be spent  on drilling in 12 mths you would have to think they would hit something to move the share price.

I may be wrong but I thought Reliance were going to flick them some money or was that included in the 4 million.

yep- pretty bland report


----------



## noirua (2 May 2008)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> Playfod looks like it came up blank.
> With 4 million to be spent  on drilling in 12 mths you would have to think they would hit something to move the share price.
> I may be wrong but I thought Reliance were going to flick them some money or was that included in the 4 million.
> yep- pretty bland report



UXA have $7,289,000 in the bank at the end of the March Quarter.  The contribution from Reliance Industries is included in this.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Second Quarter Report to 31st December 2008 of UXA:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Dec2008QuarterReport.html


----------



## noirua (30 January 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Second Quarter Report to 31st December 2008 of UXA:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Dec2008QuarterReport.html



The drilling side of UXA does seem very disappointing after all the enthusiasm that took the share price up to 51c. Now trading at a quarter of the float price (20c plus one free option that retired worthless) and despite JV's with Reliance, much heralded, the way forward does not look very encouraging.

The purchase of the assets of Geophysical Logging Limited looked a good move at the time, though markets have receded since.
UXA expect pay back of the $1 million spent within three years from profits.
UXA say this will reduce the companies risk, maybe so, but costs continue and the cash pile is reducing quite quickly.
Time for directors to reduce pay and costs dramatically.


----------



## noirua (13 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> The drilling side of UXA does seem very disappointing after all the enthusiasm that took the share price up to 51c. Now trading at a quarter of the float price (20c plus one free option that retired worthless) and despite JV's with Reliance, much heralded, the way forward does not look very encouraging.
> 
> The purchase of the assets of Geophysical Logging Limited looked a good move at the time, though markets have receded since.
> UXA expect pay back of the $1 million spent within three years from profits.
> ...




Well, UXA have terminated their agreement to purchase Geoscience Associated (Australia) PTY Ltd., as Geoscience failed to obtain agreed financing. UXA had $4 million in the bank at the end of last year.
http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements.2009.html#mar13


----------



## noirua (20 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's Ngalia Thrust, Northern Territory (100%), Uranium drilling results:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090319/pdf/31gp83d2vz8hvm.pdf


----------



## countryboy (22 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

recent interest in uranium has seen a wee sparkle across the sector ...mostly talk on the media. this is had little or no impact on the SP of UXA

My only U stock cant find any U ! latest results are as disappointing as my spelling !


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

HOLY MOLY ! . this mob still listed ??? remebers when they floated on the back of the uranium market darling time ..... they got any cash left ? ..... were they nr olimpic dam or something ?? sorry if a bit hazy as was quite a few overhyped stocks at the time ........ havent looked in yonkls ever since trading the hype but wouldnt mind an update if anyone got anything to say about them

cheers


----------



## noirua (23 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



nunthewiser said:


> HOLY MOLY ! . this mob still listed ??? remebers when they floated on the back of the uranium market darling time ..... they got any cash left ? ..... were they nr olimpic dam or something ?? sorry if a bit hazy as was quite a few overhyped stocks at the time ........ havent looked in yonkls ever since trading the hype but wouldnt mind an update if anyone got anything to say about them
> 
> cheers



UXA had to dump the takeover of Geoscience Australia as they failed to get the borrowing arrangements agreed. They were profitable at the time of the deal, so UXA are left with no profit making ventures now.

$4 million in the bank as of a few months ago and if they continue drilling at the 2008 rate then it runs out sometime in 2010. 9 months ago there was $7.3 million in the bank.

Ngalia Thrust tenement did at least come up with some uranium, so an outside possibility here. Maybe worth a cent or two on the share price and could run up to 7 cents in the next month or two, imho.

UXA seem interested in obtaining more brownfield sites.  Good in one way, but are they saying the present tenements are not that promising now?
At some stage UXA will need more cash, but with the share price so low it could be bad news for current holders. Last rights issue and placing was at 35c and then the stock plunged to a 3.8c low.

Reliance are partners in four joint ventures (EL3430 Playford, EL3679 Playford SE, EL3428 Roxby Downs W, EL3470 Glenside) in South Australia and this is good if they stay on board. But will they? http://www.brr.com.au/event/40470
Above link is dated 29/1/2008 and is an interview with the now retired Managing Director Mr Patrick Mutz, about the joint venture with Reliance.


----------



## rhyslivs (26 March 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Two presentations released today by UXA:

http://www.uxa.com.au/Announcements2009.html#mar25

http://www.uxa.com.au/PresentationOnTheRoadToDiscoveryMar2009.pdf



> UXA is very actively reviewing opportunities to farm into brownfields (advanced) uranium exploration projects in Australia or overseas




I found this to be positive point, like you already mentioned noirua it could be them saying they've turned up duds or it could be management positioning themselves for what is going to be increased demand for uranium over the medium term.


----------



## rhyslivs (6 April 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Of course the day I sell out it jumps 40% in the next two days. 

I still stand by my reasons, as far as I can see they don't any good uranium deposits. Most of it have turned up pretty sour.

The only thing going for them is the JV with Reliance. 

This surge could just be sentiment change towards uranium in general.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



rhyslivs said:


> Of course the day I sell out it jumps 40% in the next two days.
> 
> I still stand by my reasons, as far as I can see they don't any good uranium deposits. Most of it have turned up pretty sour.
> 
> ...



Hi rhyslivs et al, Stock has taken just under a month to reach 7 cents, and as you said it looks like a general perking up in the uranium sector that has done the trick. 
Some trading each day now after a long quiet period.

General Meeting agreed an increase in stock that could well be placed this year. Management are good at talking up the stock price if they get the bit between their teeth.


----------



## countryboy (16 April 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

this my only spec U play.bought in on the strength of the ground they held and its closeness to U mines.this doesn't mean they have u 

My spec plays are bit like long shots in a horse race,,great return if they deliver but I am prepared to loose the lot

not sure how long you have been in UXA rhys but i can understand the conclusion you came too


----------



## noirua (16 May 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

With UXAs MD stating any uranium find would probably not be developed within 10 years, it does query the companies likely cash requirements.
Gold looks like being the only speedier option for this, has not found any uranium, minnow.
Relying very much on their Indian partner Reliance, UXA need a strike fairly soon to bolster cash raising requirement next year.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> With UXAs MD stating any uranium find would probably not be developed within 10 years, it does query the companies likely cash requirements.
> Gold looks like being the only speedier option for this, has not found any uranium, minnow.
> Relying very much on their Indian partner Reliance, UXA need a strike fairly soon to bolster cash raising requirement next year.




The "Russel Penney Interview" from April 10th ( some music confusion): http://www.uxa.com.au/MediaArticles.html#april10


----------



## noirua (2 June 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are recovering well and are now at 11c, well up on their 3.8c low point.  Enthusiasm has risen over the drilling operations at Ngalia Thrust EL24566 (242km²) in the Northern Territory.  Positioned between Bigrlyi and Ngalia Walibri.
http://www.uxa.com.au


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA are recovering well and are now at 11c, well up on their 3.8c low point.  Enthusiasm has risen over the drilling operations at Ngalia Thrust EL24566 (242km²) in the Northern Territory.  Positioned between Bigrlyi and Ngalia Walibri.
> http://www.uxa.com.au




Uranium find at last, high grade they say at Crystal Creek in the Northern Territory on the Ngalia Thrust tenement:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090716/pdf/31jl86j7cdc0wy.pdf


----------



## noirua (17 July 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

"Energy Boost for Uranium Juniors", interview with chairman Mr Neill Arthur:  http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,25792676-5005200,00.html


----------



## noirua (21 July 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Company Presentation
"The Integrated Uranium Company": http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090721/pdf/31jngqgc9mnkxt.pdf

My knowledge of Uranium is not good so I'm not sure about the potential here. If it comes off I stand to make a fortune, so I wont speculate further.


----------



## noirua (29 July 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Felix stock price is now up 350% from their low point at 17.5c and 65% down on their high point of 51c - http://www.uxa.com.au

Gamble is on drilling later in the year, when winter is over, as to whether the Crystal Creek find is extensive or not. The find is near Palladin's Ngalia Uranium tenement (not a mine as yet) which is much further progressed since work restarted in 2005.

Much to go for here, no not yet. Much to gamble for here, possibly yes.  That about sums it up here - only invest if you are a gambler and willing to lose the lot for possible big gains.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Trading Halt: The shares of Uranium Exploration Australia Limited (UXA) have been placed in pre-open on the ASX at the request of the company.


----------



## happytown (6 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

pending the release of an announcement by the Company of fund raising via a book build

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## Black Range (6 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Here's an excellent site regarding Australian Uranium listed Stocks. 
Thought members may be interested.

There's approximately 90 listed within the site, just 
CLICK on Company Logo, & it brings up the Company Website.


*http://australianuraniumquicksearch.blogspot.com/*



.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

This cash raising appears to be principally to buy Geoscience for a price not much different to the one aborted earlier this year ($5 million plus 5 million shares).  Found some uranium and all of a sudden everyone wants in, at a massive discount however, who wouldn't?

Geoscience profits are a bit of a secret, to me anyway.  The website of the company http://geoscience.biz/ avoids the finances completely.  Making a profit for sure, afterall, UXA say they are and so they must be. 

Looks as if new shareholders and existing shareholders get a bite of the cake at 10c per share (discounted from 17.5c) but a feeling some institutions are in for an immediate profit.  

At 13.5c the shares may still go lower still.  After all, the find at Crystal Creek, Ngalia Thrust  NT may yet come to nothing.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Quite a cash call by UXA in issuing so many new shares at 10c. Stock Xrights is now down to 13c and looks likely to test the 10c placing price.  

Existing shareholders can invest up to $15,000 no matter what their share holding - 1,000 shares or 1 million or more - and smaller holders may not have much spare cash and larger holders able to afford above $15,000 - outcome should prove interesting.

I'm not certain buying Geoscience (GAA) for $5 million + 5 million shares is quite the good idea that it's portrayed to be.  The mining sector is generally down and I would like to see more information on orders to see if they are likely to remain profitable in this climate.


----------



## noirua (22 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Quite a cash call by UXA in issuing so many new shares at 10c. Stock Xrights is now down to 13c and looks likely to test the 10c placing price.
> 
> Existing shareholders can invest up to $15,000 no matter what their share holding - 1,000 shares or 1 million or more - and smaller holders may not have much spare cash and larger holders able to afford above $15,000 - outcome should prove interesting.
> 
> I'm not certain buying Geoscience (GAA) for $5 million + 5 million shares is quite the good idea that it's portrayed to be.  The mining sector is generally down and I would like to see more information on orders to see if they are likely to remain profitable in this climate.




Try as I might there appears no good forecasts on the profitability of GAA and it's trust the company now. No doubt controlling GAA will please the mighty Reliance Industries, or rather their small Aussie subsidiary, and if the Uranium sector (exploration drilling side) takes off, the influence and availability will be key factors.

Selling to take up the cheaper rights option at 10c may have pounded the UXA stock price.  May remain depressed and fall to the placing price or slightly lower.

Drilling at the Crystal Creek at Ngalia Thrust for further uranium will prove an interesting wait and will keep uranium gamblers happy for a while. In the end, if the further results are not that good then all the cash will be used up and we'll be looking at GAAs profitability to support further exploration and drilling.


----------



## jonnohowe (28 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

GAA is the owner of the PFN technology to be used in UXA's exploration program. GAA is a major provider of wire-line logging services to the mining and exploration sectors, with a principle focus on Uranium and more recently coal and coal seam gas. UXA will remain committed to Uranium Exploration.

This acquisition is a significant step forward in the development of the Company.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



jonnohowe said:


> GAA is the owner of the PFN technology to be used in UXA's exploration program. GAA is a major provider of wire-line logging services to the mining and exploration sectors, with a principle focus on Uranium and more recently coal and coal seam gas. UXA will remain committed to Uranium Exploration.
> 
> This acquisition is a significant step forward in the development of the Company.




What were the profits in the last financial year for GAA and are there any forecasts for the future?  
If further drilling at Crystal Creek proves not to be commercial, would GAA profitability be good enough to sustain the present drilling programme?

No one doubts UXA's commitment to Uranium Exploration but there remains some financial risk on the drilling programme going forward.  As with all small explorers money and the raising of it can be problematic, fortunately UXA's Crystal Creek find has helped fund raising this time.

I continue to hold UXA stock whilst recognizing the significant gamble factor.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

i have entered a position on UXA . it is merely a technical play to me and know bugga all about its fundamentals . 

i do wish holders well with it tho


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



nunthewiser said:


> i have entered a position on UXA . it is merely a technical play to me and know bugga all about its fundamentals .
> 
> i do wish holders well with it tho




Whats your stop loss and profit target you sob.

Always buy at the close. 

In the manner of praxis gg prefers brevity to stop popups.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Whats your stop loss and profit target you sob.
> 
> Always buy at the close.
> 
> ...





lol i got a part fill yesty at 12 and chased up today for the rest at 12.5 .... shouldve kept my bid at 12 as would have been filled...... impatience and a misread of the action cost me an extra tick.

11 would see me out

to infinity and beyond is my profit target


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



nunthewiser said:


> lol i got a part fill yesty at 12 and chased up today for the rest at 12.5 .... shouldve kept my bid at 12 as would have been filled...... impatience and a misread of the action cost me an extra tick.
> 
> 11 would see me out
> 
> to infinity and beyond is my profit target




Wise thoughts mate.

If it goes to zero I will demand one of your novices as recompence.

It is a nice chart.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



nunthewiser said:


> lol i got a part fill yesty at 12 and chased up today for the rest at 12.5 .... shouldve kept my bid at 12 as would have been filled...... impatience and a misread of the action cost me an extra tick.
> 
> 11 would see me out
> 
> to infinity and beyond is my profit target




I'd agree nun, .11 is the stoploss point. I can't tell Dharma that I've bought a uranium share but have high hopes for it.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (17 September 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Got stopped out ... stuck to plan ........... probably wrong , murphy usually shows me that ........... 


to any traders watching , thats usually a great entry signal .........should bounce now


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have tumbled from 19c to around 9c after the high cash raising and issue of so many new shares. The drilling program starts at the end of next week at Crystal Creek to find the extent of the high grade uranium discoveries found earlier in the year. 
UXA completed the purchase of Geoscience for $5 million and 500,000 new shares.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2009)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> UXA have tumbled from 19c to around 9c after the high cash raising and issue of so many new shares. The drilling program starts at the end of next week at Crystal Creek to find the extent of the high grade uranium discoveries found earlier in the year.
> UXA completed the purchase of Geoscience for $5 million and 500,000 new shares.




The results of drilling at Crystal Creek, Ngalia Thrust are still awaited though drilling appears to have been completed.
UXA raised about $8.66 million from a placing and rights issue and spent $5 million on the purchase of Geoscience.
UXA relinquished EL3751 (Sloane Hill), EL3428 (Roxby Downs), EL3429 (Prominent Hill) and EL3431 (Griffen Well.  The reason was mainly depths of 1,000 metres making further exploration to expensive (announced in Annual Report).
The area at Porter Hill (EL3865) remains under review.
The following areas are within the WPA (Woomera Protection Zone) and are held up due to access permits being removed or running out in 2010 - EL3863 (Mount Morgan 100%), EL3432 (Winjabbie 100%) (continuing copper consideration that are outside WPA), EL3430 (Playford 51%, RILA 49%) and EL3679 (Playford E 51%, RILA 49%).

The above has played heavily on UXA despite progress at Crystal Creek.  A small director sale of shares has not helped.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Director Mr David Hawley unloaded a further 100,000 shares at 9.5c each taking his holding down to 9,850,000 shares. Not a significant sale; but with results for Uranium drilling at Crystal Creek due out about now it does not look encouraging.


----------



## noirua (18 January 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Director Mr David Hawley unloaded a further 100,000 shares at 9.5c each taking his holding down to 9,850,000 shares. Not a significant sale; but with results for Uranium drilling at Crystal Creek due out about now it does not look encouraging.




It seems the assay results for the latest Crystal Creek exploration will be out towards the end of January, about a month later than expected. Sentiment has generally sunk on this stock since earlier highs before the placing of 20c, now 8.2c. Will come as a complete surprise if results are as good as anomaly B drilling early last year.


----------



## noirua (1 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Drilling at Crystal Creek was disappointing in the end for those of us who still held hopes of a big uranium strike - hell no, I lost all hope long before the results came out. Only chance now is that a partner comes in and pays for further drilling in exchange for an option of a stake in the tenement.
The reason being, that interest has now turned to a WA tenement - at least UXA are not standing around like lemons.

The Geoscience side looks good enough and the American purchase should work well alongside it. Turnover for Geoscience should reach around the $4 - $5 million level this financial year - profits, we'll have to wait and see.

Cash in the bank was $4 million at the end of January, and it looks unlikely that the Geoscience profits will cover all that much of the drilling costs this financial year.

Another placing looks likely in 2010/2011 unless UXA have a good drilling success. Speculative indeed are UXA but they are trying to develop something here.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I bought some more shares at 6c each yesterday and I'm not confident that this gamble will come off. Strange really for me, but something in my waters tells me the price is right for just that, 'a gamble'.

At least UXA have their own drilling company (Geoscience) and can survey and drill tenements that suit them in return for a stake, if it comes off. Probably, or is it maybe, they'll have a better chance now. 

I think its forget Ngalia Thrust as it doesn't look as if it's going to come off. Geoscience looks to be the answer that increases the chances for UXA.


----------



## Miner (2 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> I bought some more shares at 6c each yesterday and I'm not confident that this gamble will come off. Strange really for me, but something in my waters tells me the price is right for just that, 'a gamble'.
> 
> At least UXA have their own drilling company (Geoscience) and can survey and drill tenements that suit them in return for a stake, if it comes off. Probably, or is it maybe, they'll have a better chance now.
> 
> I think its forget Ngalia Thrust as it doesn't look as if it's going to come off. Geoscience looks to be the answer that increases the chances for UXA.




Good luck Noirua and wish you to be a winner.

I have noticed since November 09, you have been batting on your own in the UXA field.

It is going slow but has impressive investors.

At once I held but being impatience unloaded.

With the price it has probably more value compared some of the uranium hopeful. 

All the best


----------



## noirua (9 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The half year report is out and seems to have nothing that is not already known in it; save perhaps the relinquishing of two WA tenements. Share price has been trading in the 5.8c / 6.3c range for a while now and bids under 6c were left on the table yesterday. Cash seems to be used up quite quickly with little impact by the profitable Geoscience subsidiary so far. Reliance remain in place in the remaining JVs in SA, so far that's encouraging, even if favourable drilling results have been found wanting.


----------



## Miner (10 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Few things I noticed in the report:

Directors fees have increased though they will be kind enough to limit it within $300K where the losses have increased few times. Increased fee for non efficiency ?

Secondly t new assets have been acquired but the net assets and NTA both have reduced. Sum does not match.

Looks like the company is aiming to generate some income through the acquisition thorugh rental activities but not developing mine and producing in immediate future. Very fishy.

Alliance with REY resources who is a coal explorer does not match the chemistry excepting both the companies are loss making.


I do not hold it any more but have a great interest. I am mindful of Reliance who predominately notorious to manipulate government legislation and machineries through lobbying and all sort of clever practices in India. But this is Australia and I am just surprised.

I noticed Barry Dawes is also the director so in near future share raising will make him happy with some commission and allotment of shares to friends.


----------



## noirua (10 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Should UXA fall to 5c a share (presently 6c) the company will be priced at cash plus their expenditure on the purchase of Geoscience. From experience, this does not make UXA a cheap stock as the cash will runout.
Next venture is in WA at Myroodah and this looks like a hope of near surface uranium. If it doesn't work out then it's on to the next venture.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

An old advertising video from March 2009 by MD, Mr Russel Penny of UXA. What's happened since: http://www.uxa.com.au/Latestnews/Looking_to_explore.aspx


----------



## countryboy (13 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

great to listen to with a non australian bias. I wish all news coverage was could be balanced like that interview. The MD was pretty straight forward in saying we are on an exspensive fishing trip with no guarrantee that we will catch something within the size limit.

I will continue to hold UXA as my Uranium speccy and hope we find the pot of of ummmhhh uranium!

having Reliance on board will help things along


----------



## noirua (14 March 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> great to listen to with a non australian bias. I wish all news coverage was could be balanced like that interview. The MD was pretty straight forward in saying we are on an exspensive fishing trip with no guarrantee that we will catch something within the size limit.
> 
> I will continue to hold UXA as my Uranium speccy and hope we find the pot of of ummmhhh uranium!
> 
> having Reliance on board will help things along




Hopefully UXA can expect a bid if they find a good uranium deposit so we wont have to wait around an additional 10 years. Somehow I get the feeling that the present board aren't all in there for the long haul. The reason, I feel, they bought Geoscience to drill on as many tenements as possible, either for stakes or their own areas.


----------



## noirua (1 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Market depth this morning showed 160,000 shares bid at 5.7c (long before market official opening) with a lowest offer at 5.5c for just 18,000 shares. After the 750,000 trade at 5.6c late yesterday there MAY be someone picking up stock.


----------



## noirua (1 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Market depth this morning showed 160,000 shares bid at 5.7c (long before market official opening) with a lowest offer at 5.5c for just 18,000 shares. After the 750,000 trade at 5.6c late yesterday there MAY be someone picking up stock.




Bought some stock today but finding only 3,500 shares offered at 5.8c (up 0.5c from the low earlier in the week). Not keen to push price up yet.
Stock has Reliance as its major partner at 8 tenements in SA and NT. The WA Myroodah exploration starts later in the year and the Crystal Creek uranium find is being evaluated further. Geoscience with its PFN tool purchase are 100% owned by UXA.


----------



## countryboy (1 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

noira i admire your reslience and patience with this stock. i only check it out when you post! i agree with an earlier observation that may be they were better off pushing the focus to mining services then finding the stuff themselves.

increased volume is worth looking at


----------



## noirua (1 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> noira i admire your reslience and patience with this stock. i only check it out when you post! i agree with an earlier observation that may be they were better off pushing the focus to mining services then finding the stuff themselves.
> 
> increased volume is worth looking at




Hi countryboy, I seemed to get a bit mixed up in my trading today and rounded up my stock in the first buy, and then only got part of the second purchase and will probably round up again next week - I hate having odd amounts of stock.
My main reason for buying is that the shares, IMHO, have little in the price for a possible strike and are at asset purchase value plus cash.
Moved up from a low of 5.3c to 5.9c this week but with low trading it may not mean that much. Was interested as trades for 100,000, 200,000 and 750,000 came in during the week and were always a fraction above the previous trade.


----------



## noirua (6 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Will add to my holding in UXA today to round up my holding - providing nothing unexpected happens. Trading bid 5.9c - offer 6.1c Thursday close and I will show my hand so you can check my trade - wont place trade until market opens as someone beat me last time and cocked up my trades. As my trading is online from across the pond, something might go wrong.

*Back in a moment when I've double checked the number as my maths could be wrong.

**OK, I'm back. Should be 98,029 shares, though my broker (having to use my UK broker at the moment)  doesn't give me much leeway as it says I've only £3,746.37 ($6,090 approx) left in my account.

Taking a chance really but may be mildly interesting, who knows - noi


----------



## noirua (6 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Will add to my holding in UXA today to round up my holding - providing nothing unexpected happens. Trading bid 5.9c - offer 6.1c Thursday close and I will show my hand so you can check my trade - wont place trade until market opens as someone beat me last time and cocked up my trades. As my trading is online from across the pond, something might go wrong.
> 
> *Back in a moment when I've double checked the number as my maths could be wrong.
> 
> ...




*** Bid now placed for 98,029 shares in Uranium Exploration Australia Limited at 6c a share - at approximately 10-15am.


----------



## noirua (6 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> *** Bid now placed for 98,029 shares in Uranium Exploration Australia Limited at 6c a share - at approximately 10-15am.



Trade was executed at 10.34am for 98,029 shares at 6c a share. Will continue to buy shares - proof needed I know - once my Aussie broker has satisfied a question raised.


----------



## countryboy (7 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

easter is a great time to sit back enjoy a comfortable read. i digested most papers and was pleased to see a theme of selling U to india in few ( probably same article rehashed thru several papers) Our arrangement with Reliance is very small for the indian company but significant if we can find some uranium.  (I also hold a parcel of BWN who are in bed with another indian company..i think the tax man is also occupying the same bed) looking long term for this relationship to blossum.
i will continue to hold UXA comfortable that my new strategey/philosophy is supported by some young business journalists who scored the job of writing over the easter period.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

ASX announcement of an agreement between UXA and CUL (Cullen Resources) to explore in the Harts Range in Yambia (within EL 26142) about 140Km east of  Alice Springs. UXA are managers of the exploration.
UXA will spend $800,000 over 3 years to earn 75%, and have an option to pull out after expending $150,000. 

UXA have said that they plan to aggressively explore this tenement covering a geophysical survey, field sampling and shallow drilling.
Field work will begin at the end of April and shallow drilling in late 2010.

The area surrounds and is of similar geology and uranium prospectivity to the Yambia project.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXAs present financial position does point to fund raising again: Especially as the cost of buying Geoscience was A$5.29 million (all paid in cash) and the cost of purchasing the PFN tool rights from the Americans cost A$1.34 million (25% with a loan and 75% paid in cash by UXA).

UXA are likely to wait for the next runup in the stock as they did in 2009 to raise further cash. This time they may need less with Geoscience contributing some profit.

Capital raising in 2009 was at 10c a share (now standing at 5.5c) and raised A$5.26 million from sophisticated investors and A$3.4 million from shareholders in a capital raising exercise.

Cash in the bank was at A$5.81 million at 31st Dec '09 and compared to A$4.069 million at 31st Dec 2008: Loss from trading was A$2.39 million compared to A$1.76 million in the previous half year.

UXA expenditure is A$750,000 over 2 years at Myroodah, W.A. (may pullout after spending A$250,000) and A$800,000 over 3 years at Yambla, NT (may pull out after spending A$150,000).

UXA have some costs with a tenements JV with a subsidiary of Reliance and ongoing costs at the Ngalia Thrust, NT tenement.

3rd quarter results are out at the end of April 2010.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXAs third quarter report was inline with expectations. 
All SA 100% owned tenements are put on hold awaiting partners in drilling the tenements.
Exploration at Yambla J/V awaits ground drying out after heavy rains.
Exploration at Myroodah will start in May due to heavy rain.
Exploration at 4 ELAs (Three Hills, Mt Barry, Lake Torress and Nantilla) - JVs with Reliance - in NT await go ahead from land council.
Evaluation of Crystal Creek continues and exploration at Annie Springs, NT.
Drilling dropped off at Geoscience due to heavy and persistant rain, and was a bit disappointing.
Cash fell to about $4 million after paying part of the cost of the PFN Tool Co in the USA.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Company is keeping many things close to their chest. Former MD Patrick Mutz is now with Deep Yellow, and Toro Energy abandoning the Napperby Project could leave an opening for UXA who retain Patrick Mutz on an advisory basis. 
UXAs purchase of Geoscience was the brain-child of Patrick Mutz.
The UXA directors are not saying anything at the moment.


----------



## noirua (16 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Uranium Exploration Australia Limited (UXA) have now completely updated their website at:  http://www.uxa.com.au


----------



## countryboy (17 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

they dont mind using the share price as a measure of success ?? front and centre with an up /down call beside it and at the bottom of the page a chart heading slowly south. Most companies place a wee link in the corners to the ASX site.


----------



## noirua (18 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> they dont mind using the share price as a measure of success ?? front and centre with an up /down call beside it and at the bottom of the page a chart heading slowly south. Most companies place a wee link in the corners to the ASX site.




A very good point. If I wanted to drive the share price down I'd put the poor stock performance on the front page. That's only my thinking; surely not!
On the otherhand, maybe they have good news up their sleeves and want to show a spike in the stock price; surely not!

At the moment UXA are still evaluating their Crystal Creek tenement; the uranium price has tanked so my guessing is that they are up-the-creek on that one. The Annie Springs area on the same Ngalia tenement is still being evaluated.

Later in the year UXA will be drilling their JV areas at Myroodah and Yambla. They seem to be hoping for near surface uranium as previous figures are in the 400ppm range and deeper mines need around 1,000ppm to be feasible in these markets.

UXA have some JVs with Reliance and a number of ELAs that look promising.
All the other 100% owned tenements have been dropped for the time being.


----------



## Miner (19 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



countryboy said:


> they dont mind using the share price as a measure of success ?? front and centre with an up /down call beside it and at the bottom of the page a chart heading slowly south. Most companies place a wee link in the corners to the ASX site.




Country Boy 
Congratulations for batting to partner  the stand alone innings (good one) by Noriua.
Nothing on UXA but thought to cheer up the thread appreciating how lonely but active Noriua has been in this thread. 

Good work folks


----------



## Huitzii (20 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi everyone im new here and a new investor.
I have been watching UXA very closely over the last few months and think I may be making an investment with them in the near future (about a month or so) probably about 300,000 shares im thinking.
Noirua you may well have another batting partner lol
IMHO the recent advances by UXA with GEO and the PFN tool are a huge step in the right direction in finding what they are looking for.
ATM they are being pushed around with many variables including the EURO and china,but if UXA is to be successfull they will need more backing than they allready have from RIL,which im sure they will achieve.
Patrick Mutz is a must for UXA to retain as an advisor if it is all to come together for them later this year and into the future.
Well thats all that I have to say ATM and im hoping to hear from you all
Cheers Huitzii


----------



## noirua (21 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi everyon, Thanks for the comments. Tough times in the mining sector these days unless Henry, and Rudd and Co decide to leave it 'till later as far as introducing the mining super-tax is concerned.

I notice there is no sign of director buying at these low levels and directors were exasperated about the share price at 6c, well it's now 4c.  Unless they add stock themselves I doubt the 4c level will hold today.

A well set up company are UXA, though they face further cash raising in 2011 unless they curtail exploration further and build on their Geoscience purchase.

A fair gamble are UXA on exploration in the second half of the year. Yes a gamble.


----------



## Huitzii (21 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I have a couple of negatives besides the super tax and economic climate which have been niggling at my brain.

Does anyone know what happened with UXA's assets between the years of 2008 and 2009 according to their annual reports in 2008 they had 10.6M in total assets and in 2009 there was 4.7M in total assets, 6 million in assets disappeared  without any major purchases or sales that I can see.

Also another thing that is bugging me is the admin running costs in this financial year, being 1.76M in the 9 months ending March 2010 compared to the exploration cost of 1.01M in the same period.

I realise and agree that UXA is a gamble in the next 18 months but hey im a gambler, I set up my online trading account yesterday as im away from home for a good part of the next month.

Any info on my concerns would be greatly appreciated as it seem that noirua knows more about  UXA than most so please share your knowledge as I want to learn as much as possible about UXA.

Like I said in my previous post,I like where UXA seems to be heading with their aggressive approach but i still have some concerns that I need to be clear in my head before I throw any hard earned cash their way
Cheers Huitzii


----------



## noirua (22 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi Huitzii et al, Firstly I notice that UXA finished Friday at bid $0.038 for 41,589 shares; next lowest offer was $0.047 for 192,928 shares. Probably means nothing but it caused me to cancel a market opening bid at $0.04. Will come in late on Monday.
UXA directors have always replied to my emails but give not much away. No clues to what is going on.

UXA bought Geoscience ($5.29 million; $5.599 million including stamp duty) and PFN Tool  ($1.23 million) during the last trading year, and raised funds in a placing and rights issue.
This makes it difficult to work out the true value of UXA. 

UXA made a $96,000 profit from Geoscience in the second quarter and it looks as if profits in a full year should reach $400,000 - $450,000.

Cash was about $4 million at the end of the second quarter, with debt at around $3.16 million.
It looks as if explorartion and office expenditure will run at close to $4 million per annum - at a guess.
If we take Geoscience at cost, PFN tool, and cash remaining (allowing for debt) this is at 4.1c a share at 31st March.

The future drilling at Myroodah and Yambla; uranium find at Crystal Creek and JV with Reliance are valued at zero. A matter of opinion as to whether this is right with expenditure going forward.

UXA are affected by lower uranium prices and the Henry proposals. Value is difficult to estimate.

Nb. My holding in UXA is considerable in my portfolio. I am buying stock and due to low turnover this may affect the stock price.


----------



## Huitzii (23 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thanks for your input noirua.
Atm there are critical concerns with the Euro and the Yuan this could possibly see a short term fall in the Aussie dollar and depending on the outcome in China it could very well affect our exports to china and in turn see the all ords fall below 3800 ,this makes me a little nervous because if this does happen (just  a speculation) we could see a further drop in confidence with current volume trade pushing prices as far down as .035 or so over the next few weeks.

I understand now where some of UXA's costs are at but it doesnt explain the 2008 /2009 cash flow but as you say they hold their cards very close to their chest.

I done a little playing with simple moving averages earlier on this evening and it showed no immediate positive changes, so at the moment and over the next few weeks it would probably pay for me to just watch everything closely to try and pinpoint the best entry point.
I am looking at both short and long term with UXA ,hoping that the short term investment will help to lessen the burden on the long term commitment, that would be the perfect scenario but as we know speculation is often far from being perfect.
Cheers Doug


----------



## noirua (23 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's cashflow has been affected by ongoing payments to them by Reliance Industries for an interest in a number of ELs and ELAs in South Australia and Northern Territory.. The JV arrangement was for some cash up front, some at stages, and part of ongoing tenement costs and exploration. 

Weakness in the Aussie$ against the greenback is good news as uranium is priced per lb in US$s.

I am gussing, that UXA are trying to get a partner for their Ngalia Thrust tenement in the Northern territory. (Crystal Creek being noted by UXA as a uranium find.)
UXA have stated they are seeking partners for their 100% owned tenements in South Australia.

I am an investment gambler at heart and my enthusiasm for UXA is on a gamble basis where I accept losing everything is quite possible.  
On the otherhand, don't let me put you off buying UXA as they could strike it lucky like any of the mining minnows - or not of course.


----------



## Huitzii (25 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noirua I can see where you are coming from with the high risk factor but im not easily discouraged lol (a fool and his money are easily parted) But in saying that I have a part of me that has a lot of confidence in UXA but my investment wont happen for a few weeks yet though.
ATM im quite happy to keep watching the market because I think that UXA will drop a little more yet before we see a reprieve
Cheers Doug


----------



## noirua (27 May 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Noirua I can see where you are coming from with the high risk factor but im not easily discouraged lol (a fool and his money are easily parted) But in saying that I have a part of me that has a lot of confidence in UXA but my investment wont happen for a few weeks yet though.
> ATM im quite happy to keep watching the market because I think that UXA will drop a little more yet before we see a reprieve
> Cheers Doug



Most trading has dried up with several days at zero and a wide spread between bid and offer. A few days trades were mainly crossed - same broker for buyer and seller, always a ? in my view, and banned in the USA - so a difficult price to judge. 
Company is keeping their cards close to their chest and not commenting on speculation. Back in late trading to check again.


----------



## noirua (3 June 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

One of UXA's JV areas 'Myroodah' to be explored during 2010:  http://www.reyresources.com/irm/content/project_uranium.html


----------



## noirua (7 June 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA is my gamble stock and I may have overbought. Stock price today at 4.3c up 22% means very little really as someone succumbed to an ask of 4.3c - unless they know something, though I doubt it.

Getting closer now to the second half year that should be increasingly exciting as Myroodah and Yambla are explored. Further update on the uranium find at Crystal Creek is due anytime and the Annie Springs exploration also at Ngalia Thrust.
News on the upgrade of ELA tenements to EL are expected and are part of the JV with Reliance in four Northern Territory areas.
Geoscience have integrated the PFN Tool side into their exploration front and further news is expected.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Chairman Neill Arthur speaks at the AusIMM International Uranium Mining Conference 2010 dinner:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Latestnews/UXAsChairmanNeillArthursspeechattheAUSIMMInternationalUrani.aspx

Geoscience and PFN tool side of UXA is to become more based in the United States due to the Henry proposals impacting the business ...

http://www.uxa.com.au


----------



## Miner (20 June 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Chairman Neill Arthur speaks at the AusIMM International Uranium Mining Conference 2010 dinner:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Latestnews/UXAsChairmanNeillArthursspeechattheAUSIMMInternationalUrani.aspx
> 
> Geoscience and PFN tool side of UXA is to become more based in the United States due to the Henry proposals impacting the business ...
> 
> http://www.uxa.com.au





Good link Noirua

I do know how passionate you are with UXA so thanks for your effort to keep us informed.

Couple of things I noted from UXA Chairman's draft presentation (I however did not like his use of capitalised letters and surely a person of his experience knows it).

Is UXA shying away from exploration to selling of PFN technlogy for others to do the exploration. Then the company should advise its strategy more clearly than merely to speak about PFN.

The draft note you have posted was not published in the ASX. However there is another note published in ASX site purportedly to be presented in Aus IMM Adelaide Conference. Attached and only talks about PFN.

The cash position probably suggests the company is stripped of cash. However the price rise in early June and again on Friday 16 June is a puzzling. I am seculating  (sorry for being cynical) if the company's brokers are manipulating the price to get a better weighted average before a SPP (my prediction looking into working capital scenario and there is no definite indication) ?

Further UXA is only explorer and long way to become a profitable producer. Why they are worried for RSPT. I think many companies are taking the opportunity to shelter under RSPT. My opinion and not politically motivated.

UXA is  in my watch list. DNH and good luck with your efforts.
http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100617/pdf/31qw108d7l0gw6.pdf


----------



## noirua (20 June 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

As you infer Miner, UXA has like all small explorers cash flow problems to be able to continue exploring and they have quite a lot of expenditure coming up at Myroodah, WA and Yambla, NT in the next 12 months.

UXA had $4 million in the bank at the end of the last quarter and about $3 million in loans.

The reason for buying Geoscience and PFN Tool is solely to increase profitability to cover the cost of exploration. The Henry proposals are causing companies to shelve exploration and interest in Australia, so Geoscience and PFN Tool may return to their roots in the USA.
I notice these Henry proposals are the talk of the mining sector in the USA and Canada.

Interesting to see what happens over the next 12 months.

There is very little trading in UXA stock so the price can move either way quite easily. Move in with $10,000 - $15,000 and you can move the price up yourself about 20% or so.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have announced that their JV tenements with RIL Australia, Nabarlek North (ELA 24868) and nabarlek West (ELA 24564), will be ready to start field work in Sept 2010.

UXA have completed rock chip sampling and stream sediment sampling at Yambla in NT. They will target with geochemical and geophysical surveying later in the year.
Results of rock chip sampling have proved encouraging.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> There is very little trading in UXA stock so the price can move either way quite easily. Move in with $10,000 - $15,000 and you can move the price up yourself about 20% or so.



Or, lose 20% or so. 

Potential temporary floor at 3c but geesh, very untidy. 

Maybe an OK trading stock.

If you could short it.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> Or, lose 20% or so.
> 
> Potential temporary floor at 3c but geesh, very untidy.
> 
> ...




Ah yes, but no - trying to move a stock down is more difficult as my recent effort was ignored. Bid above and offers pour in.

Monday's ASX announcement was encouraging for rock chip sampling at Yambla, NT. Though drilling deeper could reveal poorer results, as it did at Crystal Creek.
I hold quite a lot of stock so will be careful about what I say on the recent rock chip sampling results. Especially as the uranium price has tanked to around US$40 per lb and a few Canadian companies are mothballing mines and raising cash to cover losses or big drops in profitability.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Ah yes, but no - trying to move a stock down is more difficult as my recent effort was ignored. Bid above and offers pour in.
> 
> Monday's ASX announcement was encouraging for rock chip sampling at Yambla, NT. Though drilling deeper could reveal poorer results, as it did at Crystal Creek.
> I hold quite a lot of stock so will be careful about what I say on the recent rock chip sampling results. Especially as the uranium price has tanked to around US$40 per lb and a few Canadian companies are mothballing mines and raising cash to cover losses or big drops in profitability.




Dear Noirua

I thought to write on UXA with some of my wishful thoughts.

I believe uranium market is turning. Please look at spot prices. Look at BHPB effort on Yeelirrie mine. Look at Toro Energy and Paladin's story. It is slower than earlier trend but with clean energy thrust the smile is coming back to uranium holders. 

Now specific to UXA. I believe many moons ago both of us shared the effect of Reliance on this share. Now both brothers who jointly own more money and assets than Bill Gates and the elder Ambani brother (who presented a jet plane to his wife as birth day present) is very serious to uplift the energy market. the two brothers were rivals until recently they have had a truce to work jointly. That is the money spinning point for some. 

I think with this global strategy will enable UXA to be looking very seriously. Look at their petroleum assets. Do you realise Reliance Energy pays more money to its employees including Australian expats than Exxon Mobile or Shell pays ? That probably says their smartness and surely UXA is just a matter of time. 

India is just hungry for uranium. Reliance has always manipulated government decisions and they are ruthless business people. It is all about  money. 

So I am keeping UXA in my watch list as a long term situation. Probably 4- 5 years to be realistic.

I am unsure what others will be saying about UXA and happy to learn others' stories on UXA


----------



## Huitzii (5 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I've been watching this one closely aswell but I cant find a clear signal.
Everytime it reaches .04 or .044 it tanks to .03 ish
In retrospect it seems to be good for a short trade
As soon as it hits its bottom of .031 again I think I might jump in for the short trade.
Long term for me will need to see something more positive in the relevant company reports.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (6 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> I've been watching this one closely aswell but I cant find a clear signal.
> Everytime it reaches .04 or .044 it tanks to .03 ish
> In retrospect it seems to be good for a short trade
> As soon as it hits its bottom of .031 again I think I might jump in for the short trade.
> ...




Quite difficult trading this stock, though a few more shares on offer at 3.9c now. I bought 40,000 shares at 3.8c/3.9c and that was the only two trades on Tuesday, apart from a small 'crossing trade'.
No sign of directors buying at these levels, though they scoffed at the low price at 6c a shortwhile back, no support there.

Northern Territory Exploration Up-date:  http://www.uxa.com.au/Latestnews/NorthernTerritoryExplorationUp-date.aspx


----------



## noirua (7 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Miner said:


> Dear Noirua
> 
> I thought to write on UXA with some of my wishful thoughts.
> 
> I believe uranium market is turning. Please look at spot prices. Look at BHPB effort on Yeelirrie mine. Look at Toro Energy and Paladin's story. It is slower than earlier trend but with clean energy thrust the smile is coming back to uranium holders.




I don't know about a smile; more a case of relief that uranium stayed above US$40 per lb. UXA do have a habit of issuing a release in the month a quarterly report is due.

There seems to be quite a lot of people standing around watching UXA without buying stock; both on bulletin boards and among those I know. So far I don't know a single one who has bought any shares. In away I hope they all miss the boat, though there should still be some time left yet to buy; on the otherhand maybe not.


----------



## Miner (8 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Interesting positive article published in Business Spectator (free email so no issue with copy right).

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ewables-pd20100707-75DVG?OpenDocument&src=kgb

It may not have direct impact with UXA. It has however  indirect impact for UXA and other uranium hopefuls in Australia should the government policy change due to Swede energy demand.


----------



## noirua (9 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA expect to make an announcement on tests of rock chips collected at Yambla in about two weeks. This will probably be before the 4th quarter report is made public at the end of July.

UXA purchased Geoscience and PFN tool in the last year for A$6.7 million plus 5m shares in UXA and cash, $3 million, is expected to have equalled debt at 30/6/2010.
Present market cap at 3.9c is about $7.1 million.
Myroodah, WA and Yambla, NT are at present being explored.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's January 31 2008 and the then MD, Mr Patrick Mutz was enthusiastic about their Crystal Creek find and other areas of exploration; but now Patrick Mutz has left and UXA never returned to Boardroom Radio as he promised.

The Crystal Creek find did not produce the excellent results that were hoped for, and the uranium price descended from $130 per lb, not to the alright $90, no, but all the way back to $41.75.

However, the above disappointment  may be forgotten if surface samples at Yambla, NT, prove to be the exception this time, a future mine I mean.  We can't be blamed for thinking it could be the same again here, hopefully not, aye. 

Anyway, we have here the super-confident MD Mr Patrick Mutz, back in 2008:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/39624


----------



## noirua (21 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA to acquire stake in Mudjalla Project:  http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/81958/UXA-to-acquire-stake-in-Mudjalla-project

UXA stock has been moving sideways for two months now at the bottom of a long fall from 20c. A lot of exploration and drilling in the second half that looks interesting. Myroodah West looks prospective for thermal coal as well as Uranium where UXA have a $100,000 grant.
UXA are also exploring Myroodah and Yambla at the moment, with further results expected for Yambla next week.
UXA also have JVs with Reliance over three tenements in NT which are thought to be going ahead next year.

Nb: I hold a lot of UXA stock and have been buying in the last few weeks.


----------



## noirua (29 July 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have bounced off their lows, down to 3.1c recently, and now up to a 4.5c high for the day.
Confirmation of the move for the PFN Tool purchase into the United States has been the main factor here, as cash reserves moved down to $2.68 million from a tad over $4 million at the end of the previous quarter.
Exploration and Exploration drilling will now continue on many fronts in Western Australia, Northern Territory and South Australia. 
A placement or increased borrowing is likely to come sooner than expected, in late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA continue bouncing along the bottom and have spent 14 weeks doing so. Now at the top of this trend with a weak effort to try and break above 4.3c and stay there.
Next week should reveal further results from Swallows Hof near Yambla, that will confirm or otherwise the highest uranium reading at 13.7%, albeit for just one small piece of rock.
Must come right sometime ?????????
UXA Chairman, Neill Arthur, is at present in London on unknown business in the mining sector. An outside chance UXA could apply for a listing on the LSE AIM market, though that's only my thoughts alone.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Somewhat forgotten were UXA's results at Crystal Creek, Ngalia Thrust, NT, as the results for their Uranium find at anomalies A & B were below earlier expectations. UXA, in their latest reports have indicated that exploration drilling continues and further results can be expected before their AGM in October this year.
South of Crystal Creek UXA continue to survey the area at Annie Springs.


----------



## noirua (9 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Signs of a stirring in market depth early on with a 600T bid at 4.4c and 120T at 4.5c, with 4.2c offer and 4.3c offer for 322.5T.  With so much exploration in the next 12 months and 4JVs on the go, plus the USA activity, then this may be the time to look at this stock again. Uranium price lifted $4.25 to US$46 in late July with expectations of $58 in 2011.
NB. I hold a lot of UXA stock.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA remain firm in the usual light trading with only a few holders selling despite holdings not being tight. At the 4.4c close it compares with last months low point of 3.1c.
Further results of the rock surface analysis at Yambla are expected in a few days time. This follows uranium results yielding up to 13.7%.


----------



## Huitzii (11 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I got onto UXA with 2 packages one yesterday and one today both at .043 there was another order for 120000 @ .044 which wasn't me but a partial fill on that order saw a .001 increase which was the 2.33% on a day where most stocks fell.
It was low volume today but I'm hoping for a good report in a few days for a bit of volume lift and a push in the right direction.
I have been waiting for a couple of weeks now to see if UXA would return to between .035 and .030 but its apparent to me that its not going to happen in the next week with news due very shortly, so now im in for the short to mid term depending what happens with the charts in the next couple of weeks.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Aurion, you still holding this sucker. Golly, been a disaster the past 4 years, really. 

What happened to that silver prospect about 3 years ago?


----------



## noirua (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> Aurion, you still holding this sucker. Golly, been a disaster the past 4 years, really.
> 
> What happened to that silver prospect about 3 years ago?




Hi kennas, Your memory is good, no sign of alzheimers, and that silver came from the drill I seem to remember.

UXA has been a rocky ride but so was Felix Resources -  40c in 1999, $13.50 in 2000, 38c in 2003, $23.30 in 2008. Finally taken over for $18.10 though the SAC float off is worth an extra 50c after the WEC takeover.

I held Woodside, 50c in 1967, 20c 1972, $1.80 in 1978, 40c in 1982, $3.00 in 1997, and now about $46.00.

Patience is needed and if UXA come off like FLX then I'm a multimillionaire in one stock.  Can't prove my holding of course, but the story shows how those of us who buy high risk stocks also 'Ride the Dreams'.

Good luck kennas; only if you buy UXA of course


----------



## noirua (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> I got onto UXA with 2 packages one yesterday and one today both at .043 there was another order for 120000 @ .044 which wasn't me but a partial fill on that order saw a .001 increase which was the 2.33% on a day where most stocks fell.
> It was low volume today but I'm hoping for a good report in a few days for a bit of volume lift and a push in the right direction.
> I have been waiting for a couple of weeks now to see if UXA would return to between .035 and .030 but its apparent to me that its not going to happen in the next week with news due very shortly, so now im in for the short to mid term depending what happens with the charts in the next couple of weeks.
> DYOR




Many uranium stocks have lifted on the uranium US$4.25 rise last month. Many forecasts going the rounds between $55 - $58 for uranium in 2011.
Stories in the UK's Daily Telegraph talk of buying up of uranium by the Chinese.
UXA have no uranium but any find is more viable at $50 per lb plus.

Just remembered that UXA consider their Crystal Creek find at Ngalia Thrust, NT, as a find.  The market doesn't think so and hasn't been encouraged by the Yambla, NT, Swallows Hof pebble at 13.7% uranium - more results shortly, as I think you know. The market likes the idea of running out the PFN technology in the USA and probably the reason for the stocks partial recovery. I've exchanged emails with directors but they're giving nothing away. Best answer I got was, "thanks for your support".


----------



## Huitzii (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA SIGNS AGREEMENT TO PURCHASE U.S. HIGH
TECH PFN LOGGING COMPANY
Transaction completes UXA’s worldwide ownership of the PFN business
and provides UXA with a borehole logging business, to service the
lucrative U.S. uranium industry
Uranium Exploration Australia Limited (ASX: UXA) is pleased to announce that it has signed a
heads of agreement for the purchase of 100% of the business and assets of the specialised Prompt
Fission Neutron (PFN) borehole logging business from GeoInstruments Logging LLC (GIL) situated
in Texas, USA.
The purchase will complete UXA’s ownership of PFN technology and logging worldwide and
provides the Company with a fully operational borehole logging business in the United States,
which is currently providing PFN logging services to a number of clients, complementing UXA’s
Australian PFN business.

http://www.uxa.com.au/site/DefaultS...ts/2010/UXA Purchases USA Logging Company.pdf

This announcement may be enough to hold UXA on a day that will see many losses if the DOW is anything to go by from last nights trades


----------



## Huitzii (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well it wasn't to be....as predicted it was a harsh day seen by most companies and we saw a fall of $0.004 / -9.09%.
Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> Aurion, you still holding this sucker. Golly, been a disaster the past 4 years, really.
> 
> What happened to that silver prospect about 3 years ago?




I'd look at that chart carefully again, kennas mate, it looks like a wyckoff cross the creek doofillakie may ensue if the volume keeps arising. 

I haven't looked seriously at the markets for a while but am gearing up for the coming bloodbath. 

Are uranium shares generally up or down?, I could google it but thought I'd contribute to the stimulus.

I might throw some cigar money at this little mudder.

gg


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Hi kennas, Your memory is good, no sign of alzheimers, and that silver came from the drill I seem to remember.
> 
> UXA has been a rocky ride but so was Felix Resources -  40c in 1999, $13.50 in 2000, 38c in 2003, $23.30 in 2008. Finally taken over for $18.10 though the SAC float off is worth an extra 50c after the WEC takeover.
> 
> ...



Wow, some good success stories there. 

I'm not sure if PFN logging will take UXA to new WPL heights.

The silver might have. If it hadn't have been sprinkled on. 

Good luck!

WPL 50c in 67!


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd look at that chart carefully again, kennas mate, it looks like a wyckoff cross the creek doofillakie may ensue if the volume keeps arising.
> 
> I haven't looked seriously at the markets for a while but am gearing up for the coming bloodbath.
> 
> ...



I haven't been looking too serious either, and like you, just getting prepared. Uranium is generally down I think. Having bubbled up to over $100 and back to normal levels below $60 the juniors who switched from tech to U got smashed. EXT being one of the few success stories, although way off major highs still. Maybe throw a couple of Castros at this one.


----------



## noirua (12 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I don't give that much credence to the UXA day-to-day share price. Over 110 million shares are held my small holders and most are sitting on them, causing low trading in the stock. Only 1.2 million shares costing just $48,000 puts you in the top 20 shareholders.
Some days no stock is traded and occasionally the whole days trading is crossed.
A sudden large order of stock would send the price up sharply though it's a case of few sellers just balanced by buyers of stock, at the moment.

UXA have about $2.68 million in cash with borrowings of $2.7 million. At some stage UXA will have to raise cash or increase borrowings further. I'm told that nothing has been sent to UXA's list of sophisticated investors [though part of this list  is used to benefit foreign shareholders who can't take part in any rights issue]

Geoscience could come good over the years and cover exploration costs. I remain confident about UXA but it must be remembered the company is a minnow in a high risk sector.

None of the above is meant to put you off buying as a find is high on the list of UXA as they explore in NT, WA and SA over the next 12 months.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kennas said:


> I haven't been looking too serious either, and like you, just getting prepared. Uranium is generally down I think. Having bubbled up to over $100 and back to normal levels below $60 the juniors who switched from tech to U got smashed. EXT being one of the few success stories, although way off major highs still. Maybe throw a couple of Castros at this one.




EXT market cap $1.6 billion, UXA market cap $7.3 million.
Uranium stands at US$46.50 a lb, up from low of $41.50.
Market needs one of Canada's major uranium mines to flood for several years.

UXA may well be hoping to find coal at West Myroodah, WA, similar to that found by Rey Resources. Important if the WA funded drilling there, for uranium, comes to nothing. UXA are likely to go for a coal mine linked with Rey Resources to add to funding and expansion of Geoscience and PFN tool in the USA.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

1 Year, percent chart for UXA:
http://www.stocknessmonster.com/chart/stockness/hist2/ASX/UXA/1y/pct/30/30/

1 year, percent chart for EXT:
http://www.stocknessmonster.com/chart/stockness/hist2/ASX/EXT/1y/pct/30/30/


----------



## noirua (30 August 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It's only the problem with cash, going forward, that is a problem for UXA. Though more bouyant markets would sweep UXA away from those, need cash, rocks ahead. Basically, UXA need to announce good results from Yambla ansd Swallows Hof - due about now.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have announced yet another JV, this time with STRAIGHTS Resources. STRAIGHTS will manage exploration at nine tenements in South Australia to obtain a 70% interest, whilst spending $10 million on exploration over 7 years.
UXA have already found copper at a depth of 824m and intersected for 42m @ 0.34% Cu at Winjabbie.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Cheap as chips with all these JVs and new ventures, imho. Don't say I didn't tell you, but a future booming markets may rerate UXA.
Go to http://www.uxa.com.au that's it, 'do your own research'.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Cheap as chips with all these JVs and new ventures, imho. Don't say I didn't tell you, but a future booming markets may rerate UXA.
> Go to http://www.uxa.com.au that's it, 'do your own research'.




Despite saying the above, UXA steadfastly refuse to head on up. At least the long downward trend has stopped and 4 months of moving in a slightly upward direction and narrow band is an improvement indeed, well sort of.
A gamble now on finding something to send the stock upwards or a larger company coming in to take a stake.
A lot of exploration results due with the Annual Report out in September.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Despite saying the above, UXA steadfastly refuse to head on up. At least the long downward trend has stopped and 4 months of moving in a slightly upward direction and narrow band is an improvement indeed, well sort of.
> A gamble now on finding something to send the stock upwards or a larger company coming in to take a stake.
> A lot of exploration results due with the Annual Report out in September.




Well, at least the Annual Financial Report is out, and that outlines everything as expected. The full Annual Report is going to prove to be the same.

Mining minnows need cash to survive and UXA, despite its Geoscience and PFN Tool assets based in South Australia and Texas, are no different. 

They must now borrow money or / and issue new shares.

Best they come up with some good results from exploring and drilling and there's the rub. 
Yambla looks the likely spot with samples evaluations from about 80 small rocks (13.7% uranium in one small rock) overdue or maybe, dare I suggest it, held back for the full Annual Report due in October and November's AGM.
Crystal Creek, Ngalia Thrust, NT, has further evaluations due on their uranium find that was frankly disappointing after surface rock evaluations. 

UXA have at last looked at thermal coal prospects at West Myroodah that MAY / should work out very similar to finds by Rey Resources towards the North East. Drilling here is set to go ahead in 4th quarter 2010 funded by the Western Australian Government mining enhancement fund - god bless WA. 
Rey Resources ASX:REY are likely to come in on a joint venture with UXA if coal is proven in the area. Mining is easy at near surface levels but seams are generally at 1 metre thickness - UXA have a JV with REY at Myroodah.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The uranium price is up from a low of US$41 per lb to US$48 per lb and this just may be the little bell that rang about 6 weeks ago in the sector. Uranium explorers are generally struggling with a few exceptions.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Below is only my thoughts and you wont find any mention anywhere else. I contacted two directors of those concerned and they did reply, unfortunately they skirted round the question asked. So here we goes:

Mr Patrick Mutz is presently Managing Director of Deep Yellow Limited DYL and was formerly Managing Director of Uranium Exploration Australia Limited UXA.

During Patrick's tenure at UXA he built up much of what is the company today and pointed the present Geoscience Limited purchase and uranium discovery at Crystal Creek in the Northern Territory. He also setup the JVs with Reliance of India's Aussie subsidiary RIL.

In accordance to 'The Bulls' tips article dated 13/9/10, DYL are interested in buying up other companies and interests. It would not be surprising, IMHO, if Patrick Mutz was mulling over a move for UXA.


----------



## Miner (13 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Below is only my thoughts and you wont find any mention anywhere else. I contacted two directors of those concerned and they did reply, unfortunately they skirted round the question asked. So here we goes:
> 
> Mr Patrick Mutz is presently Managing Director of Deep Yellow Limited DYL and was formerly Managing Director of Uranium Exploration Australia Limited UXA.
> 
> ...




Hi Noirua

How are you ?
DYL is a good company and UXA is a promising company by their own strenghts.

However Patrick Mutz is an interesting personality. I met him couple of years back in the Uranium Conference in perth when he was the CEO of AGS. On the face of it  he looks so genuine and I held very high impression on him and his abilities as promsied.
But subsequently OMG I saw he has changed companies like any labour hirer places their contractors for short term jobs. A CEO with no commitment to stay with a company less than 3 years should be questioned on his promises and delivery

My


----------



## noirua (13 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi Miner, How am I? Probably 'fair to middling' or more likely 'fair to muddling'.

On Patrick Mutz: It looks as if he is looking to head up a  company with strong growth prospects and well cashed up and debt free. He seems to have found that in the soon to mine uranium company, Deep Yellow.

UXA have a small market cap at around $8 million. They have the Geoscience subsidiary and PFN Tool drilling company that is moving into Texas. UXA also have lots of JVs and 100% owned exploration projects and areas. UXA will be short of cash in 2011.
Patrick Mutz will know the setup inside out and any move will be carefully thought out and no doubt COULD easily be in touch with experienced mining UXA Chairman Neill Arthur.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Some better trading today, finishing at 4.7c up from 4.3c with the days high at 5c. Markets are looking better and UXA are one of the many bombed out stocks in the mining minnows market.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Some better trading today, finishing at 4.7c up from 4.3c with the days high at 5c. Markets are looking better and UXA are one of the many bombed out stocks in the mining minnows market.




... and holding up all week and finishing at 5c share.

UXA Market Presentation: http://www.uxa.com.au/site/DefaultS...2010/Market Update Presentation Sept 2010.pdf


----------



## Huitzii (18 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I took some quick profits today, now i will wait for another good re entry point to present itsself.
After having a good look at the chart today an entry of .043 to .045 would be ok in about a weeks time.
If it continues to rise I wish you luck Noirua.
I was only in this for a short time and the fast grab was too tempting
DYOR


----------



## noirua (18 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> I took some quick profits today, now i will wait for another good re entry point to present itsself.
> After having a good look at the chart today an entry of .043 to .045 would be ok in about a weeks time.
> If it continues to rise I wish you luck Noirua.
> I was only in this for a short time and the fast grab was too tempting
> DYOR




Hi Huitzii, There has been a lot more interest in London and Northern Ireland with the visit in July / August of Chairman Mr Neill Arthur and director Mr Ian Mutton; they met with Per Wimmer an increasingly large shareholder in UXA.

The chart looks mildly bullish with UXA moving out of its 4.5 month trading range to 5 cents. Far from convincing, but the best effort by the stock price this year.

The London holdings are generally with J.P. Morgan Nominees and they moved from 2.96% to 4.63% at the end of August. Per Wimmer's holding is separate at around 2 million shares.

I would be surprised, imho, if UXA stock failed to reach 6 cents by the end of September. A strong Yambla uranium result could be more positive. UXA seem to have held back the major results of surface rock analysis at Yambla, due about a month ago. Highest previous small rock reading was 13.7% uranium.

UXA are moving to more proven JVs and expanding in USA.


----------



## Huitzii (18 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Hi Huitzii, There has been a lot more interest in London and Northern Ireland with the visit in July / August of Chairman Mr Neill Arthur and director Mr Ian Mutton; they met with Per Wimmer an increasingly large shareholder in UXA.
> 
> The chart looks mildly bullish with UXA moving out of its 4.5 month trading range to 5 cents. Far from convincing, but the best effort by the stock price this year.
> 
> ...




Hi Noirua, I agree with what you are saying and I may miss the boat.
I've only been trading with my own real money for 3 months and I have discovered what works well for me, when I put in a buy order I have already got my sell in mind , I don't break my own rules.
I'm more of a trader than an investor, I work mainly on T/A charts and so far I've had very few losses and some good gains.
In just over a week this trade earned 15.89% and that is what I had planned to do.
If UXA rises next week I will look at a different re-entry,but im fairly confident that I will see another re-entry in 1 to 2 weeks.
Any how here is a chart to explain my thoughts and actions.
You will notice that ATM its at the top of its trend-line...if it breaks north good luck (I mean this in the most sincere way) but I think its more likely to see some receding toward the lower trend-line on a T/A basis.





DYOR


----------



## noirua (19 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi Huitzii, I can understand how you see it in the short term and you may well be right with the general light trading in UXA, although some larger buyers look to be about occasionally. 
There appears nothing wrong with the chart up to 4 months back. Going back 12 months shows a different picture for those who work on longer term trends and see the move as a breakout, albeit not decisive.
The percent chart at http://www.stocknessmonster.com  shows a long choppy sideways movement from mid-May to mid-September with a sudden effort at this point to decisively breakout. 
I'm banking on news from Swallows Hof and Yambla to send UXA decisively higher and I expect a market placing to follow - my guess - good luck


----------



## noirua (20 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Now at a five-month-high are UXA closing in light trading at 5.2c. The break-out is still unconvincing - but promising - the rise is on prospects in the very many tenements being explored and to be drilled in the next 12 months throughout SA, NT and WA. Market cap is only $9.4 million at 5.2c - high three years ago was 51c.


----------



## popo7 (21 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi, first time posting. I thank noirua for his insightful comments. Bought UXA at .041 and did consider selling it at 0.052-0.053. 

The question is whether to hold or sell and look for another re-entry point. I think both decisions are reasonable, but I decided to hold because looking at the upward trend, there doesn't seem to be a low enough entry point for me.

Also, the prospects of UXA will surely uplift the price up even higher in the following 12 months.

To the fellow members - if you were in my shoes, would you sell or hold?
I think there are risks to both decisions, but is approximately 18% gain a good enough profit in one month? (I'm a newbie and any advice would be great thanks!). I was hoping to reach a 50%-100% gain or if not more...


----------



## Huitzii (21 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi popo7, you really need to make your decisions based on your own circumstances.
Personally i think that UXA is on its top ATM but this is only my opinion and I haven't been trading for long.
I sold UXA @ .050 on Friday and rebought another stock Monday morning (yesterday) and made 7.55% on it, if it hits 15% today i will consider doing the same again ,but that's the way I trade and it works for my circumstances.
I'm semi retired and I have a lot of spare time to research charts etc, so im constantly looking for potential buy signals for quick profits.
In saying this yesterday saw me loose 10% on another stock (bad call) ,but with other results it turned out to be a positive day for me
DYOR


----------



## popo7 (21 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thanks Huitzii, much appreciate your advice. You have a system that works - selling at approximately 15% gain.

I wish I had that much time to micro-manage my stocks. Recently, I have made profits of 30-100% (beginners luck?) in some of my stocks and am very happy with the results. Others are down slightly ATM. 

Time is a factor in share price , and 1 month isn't long enough for me, considering the amount of time I put into research. Therefore, I am relunctant to sell UXA at only 18% profit at this time.. maybe I am being greedy here. Making the decision to sell is the hardest situation for me in trading. Looking for other stocks to buy also requires time to analyse.

UXA is probably the most stable stock i've invested in, the rest been volatile. Thus, it is hard to predict whether UXA (despite a high in some time) will go up or down from now. I will hold to see what happens! All the best.


----------



## popo7 (21 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Conclusion:

Price will always fluctuate, but I am confident the moving average of UXA's share price will rise. I see this as a long term investment. I also day trade but that is for other stocks. I do not want to risk missing the boat just to gain a few bucks in this one. Cheers


----------



## noirua (25 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



popo7 said:


> Conclusion:
> 
> Price will always fluctuate, but I am confident the moving average of UXA's share price will rise. I see this as a long term investment. I also day trade but that is for other stocks. I do not want to risk missing the boat just to gain a few bucks in this one. Cheers




Yep! That is always a problem staying out as minnows can spike at any moment. UXA spiked before from under 4c to 19c on one announcement; watch out for a cash raising placing well below the spike high. If surface uranium results are fantastic that doesn't mean it will be when they drill down to lower levels. UK shareholders have been buying up stock after Chairman Neill Arthur's visit to the UK in July/August, taking their holdings to around 6.2% from close to zero 18 months ago: Per Wimmer - the space enthusiast - has bought about 2 million shares.


----------



## noirua (29 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have a low market cap of $8.6 million at 4.7c a share: http://www.uxa.com.au The setup is now in Texas as well as South Australia, Western Australia, Northern Territory and now NSW.


----------



## Huitzii (30 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA was placed into trading halt today. I hope its good news for its holders, I was tempted to buy back in yesterday @ .045 but I decided to wait for .044....I might have been a bit too optimistic on the low call.
just wait and see I suppose.
Good Luck to all holders.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (30 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> UXA was placed into trading halt today. I hope its good news for its holders, I was tempted to buy back in yesterday @ .045 but I decided to wait for .044....I might have been a bit too optimistic on the low call.
> just wait and see I suppose.
> Good Luck to all holders.
> DYOR




It can only be three things; fund raising, a bid or results of exploration at Yambla and Swallows Hof in the Northern Territory.
UXA failed to respond to my email last Friday and that's a bit unusual.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Dr Russell Penney MD speaks at the Excellence in Mining Conference 2010: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAITOS8A0oM


----------



## noirua (1 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

We know now that the trading halt is purely due to a cash raising exercise by the company that has been somewhat forshadowed on this ASF thread.
The shares re-open for trading on Monday.

SMR had a very good placing and rights issue; placing at 90c and rights for shareholders at 80c; and the latter at a 27% discount - the placing at 13.5% - both to the last traded price. However, SMR are a rising future producer and the stock price also, and poor old UXA has seen but a small rise in the stocks price and have had no strike to muster the share's price.

The last traded price was 4.5c and recently the stocks price moved between 4c and 5.2c. That points to a placing around 4c a share that may give an opportunity for shareholders, not Institutions and sophisticated investors, to take some up as well. Maybe they'll offer some options as well this time.

Shareholders hope for an announcement on the Yambla surface exploration now much overdue. Get your finger out on this UXA, you said two weeks several months ago - not good enough.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I'm not sure that UXA have quite the imagination necessary to run a placing and share issue to shareholders that fires the imagination and enthusiasm necessary - not up to specification this one.

Raising $750,000 via a placing to State Equity Ltd., of 17,625,000 shares at 4 cents a share.  State will cover any shortfall of this and the issue to shareholders up to $1 million - some sort of cover. 

All shareholders are entitled, if eligible, to buy $15,000 worth of shares at 4 cents each - 375,000 shares; no matter what their holding. More details in the next few days. [same offer as last time but that was at 10 cents a share]


----------



## Huitzii (6 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Hi Noirua, I agree with what you are saying and I may miss the boat.
> I've only been trading with my own real money for 3 months and I have discovered what works well for me, when I put in a buy order I have already got my sell in mind , I don't break my own rules.
> I'm more of a trader than an investor, I work mainly on T/A charts and so far I've had very few losses and some good gains.
> In just over a week this trade earned 15.89% and that is what I had planned to do.
> ...




Hi noirua, Im not convinced that the fund raising effort is enough to pursuade most to take it up with it only being 4% under the current SP.
I would expect some consolidation in the next 2 weeks between .041 and .043.
I will get back into UXA, but for the next week or 2 there are better trades for me out there.
Anyhow here is an update on the chart confirming what I thought would happen in the last 2 weeks.
Good luck to all





DYOR


----------



## noirua (6 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Huitzii, I cant disagree with anything you have said. The companies AGM is due in November and only some promising exploration results between now and then could raise enthusiasm. The company is guaranteed a minimum $1,750,000 by State Investments so they'll at least get that and it seems unlikely they'll get less than $2,750,000.

On buying again at 4.3c, there is the factor that comes to play, that is, lowering the buying price below the target every time it breaks lower.


----------



## Huitzii (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hi all ,I tried to get back in yesterday at .041 but it didn't happen....gees I thought you would have filled my order for me noirua  
Any how now I will wait some more until  .041 shows its face again lolz
Cheers Huitzii
DYOR


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Hi all ,I tried to get back in yesterday at .041 but it didn't happen....gees I thought you would have filled my order for me noirua
> Any how now I will wait some more until  .041 shows its face again lolz
> Cheers Huitzii
> DYOR




Hi Huitzii, An unusually high number of people are wondering what to do about UXA. A few are going for selling above 4c and taking up the 4c offer for up to $15,000 worth. Anyone who is domiciled in Australia or New Zealand and has at least 100,000 shares should have got out by now and bought back in at 4c.

Closing date for the offer is 5pm Sydney time on 22nd October.

So maybe a 4.1c bid put in every day will be successful, somehow I think you're batting on the right wicket.

I've decided not to say what I'm doing!


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Hi Huitzii, An unusually high number of people are wondering what to do about UXA. A few are going for selling above 4c and taking up the 4c offer for up to $15,000 worth. Anyone who is domiciled in Australia or New Zealand and has at least 100,000 shares should have got out by now and bought back in at 4c.
> 
> Closing date for the offer is 5pm Sydney time on 22nd October.
> 
> ...




Stay batting on your 4.1c wicket Huitzii. I have plans and your thoughts fit exactly into them.


----------



## Huitzii (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Stay batting on your 4.1c wicket Huitzii. I have plans and your thoughts fit exactly into them.




Im still batting lolz, but no-one is throwing me a ball to hit out of the park yet.
I cant wait to see your plans.....start by filling my order, I know you have lots to spare  
Cheers Huitzii


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Im still batting lolz, but no-one is throwing me a ball to hit out of the park yet.
> I cant wait to see your plans.....start by filling my order, I know you have lots to spare
> Cheers Huitzii




Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Huitzii, but you don't know what my plans are or whether UXA are planning an announcement to spice up recent issues of small stock. If you don't pay 4.4c you're going to miss out - what to do aye.
Anyway, and seriously, do your own research and ... Maybe I'm offering 4.4c for 157,000 shares, you don't know, step in and be brave - an answer will follow?


----------



## Huitzii (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Huitzii, but you don't know what my plans are or whether UXA are planning an announcement to spice up recent issues of small stock. If you don't pay 4.4c you're going to miss out - what to do aye.
> Anyway, and seriously, do your own research and ... Maybe I'm offering 4.4c for 157,000 shares, you don't know, step in and be brave - an answer will follow?




157000 pffft I want more like 400000 or more...well if I miss out there will be other opportunities.
At this stage I wont pay anymore than .041 or .042 maximum but at this stage im prepared to wait it out for .041.
Now dont be silly about this ....please just fill my order Sir  lolz
Cheers Huitzii


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> 157000 pffft I want more like 400000 or more...well if I miss out there will be other opportunities.
> At this stage I wont pay anymore than .041 or .042 maximum but at this stage im prepared to wait it out for .041.
> Now dont be silly about this ....please just fill my order Sir  lolz
> Cheers Huitzii



Anyway Huitzii I'm going for a nap until 4pm so it's up to you. There's no chance of a discount. All you have to do is bid 157,000 shares at 4.4c and they're probably yours - barring an in house cross.
Zone 5 in NSW looks very prospective for zinc - it's up to you - What do I know????????????


----------



## popo7 (13 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Haha, funny guys.. Given the recent bullish performances of uranium companies at present and I mean 100% gains within few days, I am happy to stick by this company. Just recently, I made another 100% gain from a stock - it was well worth the wait, despite the emotional ups and downs.


----------



## noirua (14 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> 157000 pffft I want more like 400000 or more...well if I miss out there will be other opportunities.
> At this stage I wont pay anymore than .041 or .042 maximum but at this stage im prepared to wait it out for .041.
> Now dont be silly about this ....please just fill my order Sir  lolz
> Cheers Huitzii




The deal is mostly done now at 4.4c and only a few left. You will have to pay 4.5c to fill your order as of posting. I would suggest 4.5c is a very good price.


----------



## Huitzii (19 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> The deal is mostly done now at 4.4c and only a few left. You will have to pay 4.5c to fill your order as of posting. I would suggest 4.5c is a very good price.




Hi noirua, i got back in this morning with 400,000+ @ .042 so now just sit and wait for the upcoming announcements.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Hi noirua, i got back in this morning with 400,000+ @ .042 so now just sit and wait for the upcoming announcements.
> DYOR




Yes Huitzii, I'm closely watching events with two other investors who are surprised at the buying going on. All hoping to pickup stock under 4c. My roundup bid of 80,200 at 3.9c is sitting there in hope. Stay out of the market as you're messing us up, a mate has drunk a whole bottle of Reserva waiting to bid on the sidelines. - Good luck anyway


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Another 200,000 shares in UXA have gone through at 4.3c, good grief. We're hoping to pickup some before an expected announcent at Yambla.


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Another 200,000 shares in UXA have gone through at 4.3c, good grief. We're hoping to pickup some before an expected announcent at Yambla.




Change of name coming up but before yee are told there's voting to be done, Oh yey and over to @thankyou by the way guys and over we go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A years trading high on Tuesday with 1,874,179 shares going through. UXA change their name to UXA Resources at the AGM in November as they turn to zinc exploration at Zone 5 in NSW. A low market cap gives good possible upside on any reasonable find.

***Meanwhile all are going over to THE BULL as voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (21 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> A years trading high on Tuesday with 1,874,179 shares going through. UXA change their name to UXA Resources at the AGM in November as they turn to zinc exploration at Zone 5 in NSW. A low market cap gives good possible upside on any reasonable find.
> 
> ***Meanwhile all are going over to THE BULL as voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




MD, Dr Russel Penney, has increased his holding in UXA with an onmarket purchase. Now holds 400,000 shares and 3 million options.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Heavy trading in UXA stock at over 4 million shares and a rise to 4.8c from 4.3c in early trading today. Appears to be a big buyer in the market lapping up stock.


----------



## Huitzii (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Heavy trading in UXA stock at over 4 million shares and a rise to 4.8c from 4.3c in early trading today. Appears to be a big buyer in the market lapping up stock.




With over 5M traded already im guessing an announcement coming very soon....someone knows something that I dont know!!!
I was gong to place a sell order ,but I think that I will wait a bit and see how the day plays out ...its still early
DYOR


----------



## noirua (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> With over 5M traded already im guessing an announcement coming very soon....someone knows something that I dont know!!!
> I was gong to place a sell order ,but I think that I will wait a bit and see how the day plays out ...its still early
> DYOR




Hi Huitzii, UXA's Chairman, Mr Neill Arthur, is in London and due to speak at 6pm on Wednesday at the RBS offices in Bishopsgate. 
I did think that Deep Yellow DYL might be interested in UXA, IMHO only, as their MD, Mr Patrick Mutz is the former MD of UXA. He worked very closely with Neill Arthur.
Over 6 million shares traded and as soon as a lot of stock comes on offer a large bid appears. So buyer is buying on-market only.


----------



## Huitzii (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Thank you for the info Noirua, well today saw massive volume for UXA (11.4 M) which is defiantly an all time high with 18.60% gain finishing on .051.
Personally I don't like to see a white candlestick with massive volume without an announcement, it usually means a substantial drop in the days to come.
I would much prefer to see a white candlestick with low volume indicating a tightly held stock.
Based on my trading preferences I bailed out of UXA @ .050 making about a 20% gain for a trade that lasted for under 1 week.....money in my pocket is preferred rather than a risk of a sharp drop tomorrow or the next day.
If it sees a substantial drop tomorrow I may get back in.
In saying this I may regret selling today ,but if it does shoot for the stars tomorrow im still happy with my result.
Good luck to all that are holding UXA
DYOR


----------



## noirua (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Huitzii said:


> Thank you for the info Noirua, well today saw massive volume for UXA (11.4 M) which is defiantly an all time high with 18.60% gain finishing on .051.
> Personally I don't like to see a white candlestick with massive volume without an announcement, it usually means a substantial drop in the days to come.
> I would much prefer to see a white candlestick with low volume indicating a tightly held stock.
> Based on my trading preferences I bailed out of UXA @ .050 making about a 20% gain for a trade that lasted for under 1 week.....money in my pocket is preferred rather than a risk of a sharp drop tomorrow or the next day.
> ...




Well done on the profit Huitzii, we must wait and see what happens next. About 2 months average trading in one day. 
The $15,000 savings plan per shareholder finishes on 5th November so I'm a bit suspicious about this move; though it could be opportunistic as many shareholders would sell to buyback at just 4 cents.
Suspect a company or individual taking a stake.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I've just been told that the reason for UXA's stock rise was due to the Chairman's market briefing to stockbrokers last Friday.  So anything else previously posted was guessing that now looks to be wrong. The above comes from the horse's mouth, so to speak; end of speculation.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Even my three legged donkey called UXA has gotten a sturdy wooden leg and is up and away. 5.6c and nearly 4 million shares traded already this morning and may challenge yesterday's 11+ million turnover. 
Back into profit now and a small prayer to the patron Saint of Miners, St Barbara, "Please push this one sky high and make me a millionaire in one stock".

Seriously folks this one is for the really serious risk takers!


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> I've just been told that the reason for UXA's stock rise was due to the Chairman's market briefing to stockbrokers last Friday.  So anything else previously posted was guessing that now looks to be wrong. The above comes from the horse's mouth, so to speak; end of speculation.




Can you please give some more details on the above quote noirua?


I really believe that Uranium is the only energy source that can deliver energy to the masses, 24/7. There is a huge thrust for energy (which is growing by the day) and the alternatives can't provide it (at the moment).


----------



## popo7 (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Nice one guys, I am pleased with today's sell at 0.057 - this was calculated to be around 30% gain. My trader instincts told me that this is a sell and made no hesitation at all. 

There is a fair chance for those who haven't sold that volume will pick up to set share prices even higher. But after careful consideration, there is always another day with UXA 

Currently, my sell track record has averaged ~68% profit over the last month or so, beating most financial analysts and stock brokers


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



popo7 said:


> Nice one guys, I am pleased with today's sell at 0.057 - this was calculated to be around 30% gain. My trader instincts told me that this is a sell and made no hesitation at all.
> 
> There is a fair chance for those who haven't sold that volume will pick up to set share prices even higher. But after careful consideration, there is always another day with UXA
> 
> Currently, my sell track record has averaged ~68% profit over the last month or so, beating most financial analysts and stock brokers




Good one!
Much better than the banks 5% p.a.

I am also up 30+% in just 9 days on UXA. Little ripper. I will continue to hold for a medium term (say 3-5 years). I have been looking at the Uranium sector and feel that there is much, much more upside. China is looking to build another 20 N-Power Plants. That alone will put demand on the big U.  

DYOR


----------



## frankie_boy (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I been watching this one for a little while, and within the last 2 weeks was keen to jump in, but sitting on my hands I have missed out on the recent gains... 

he who hesitates, doesnt make money...

how much will this take off I am curious to see


----------



## noirua (26 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



frankie_boy said:


> I been watching this one for a little while, and within the last 2 weeks was keen to jump in, but sitting on my hands I have missed out on the recent gains...
> 
> he who hesitates, doesnt make money...
> 
> how much will this take off I am curious to see




Very high risk stock and if it was a Bank you'd get about 15% interest on your savings.

There is the companies savings plan that all who owned at least one share on 1st October 7.30pm Sydney time can buy up to $15,000 worth of shares at 4c by 5th November 5pm Sydney time - I guess loads of money is piling in now.
What weight or otherwise will be put on the stocks price; will it be pushed on or will this be a drag on the stock price? Are a few selling to buy their savings plan rights?

I wont comment further on rumours etc., on the very many bulletin boards including the UK, Canada and Germany.

Good luck on this one guys - can say no more.


----------



## popo7 (27 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Yes but 15% annually.. my profits average 1-2 months..

Noirua, are you going to purchase the share purchase plan? And when is the announcement going to happen? Would really appreciate if you tell us later what Mr Arthur will say today. Keep us posted!!

Cheers


----------



## noirua (27 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



popo7 said:


> Yes but 15% annually.. my profits average 1-2 months..
> 
> Noirua, are you going to purchase the share purchase plan? And when is the announcement going to happen? Would really appreciate if you tell us later what Mr Arthur will say today. Keep us posted!!
> 
> Cheers




Mr Neill Arthur is to speak in London between 6pm and 7pm BST. That's about 4am to 5am Thursday, Sydney time. I understand that his main speech is about the floating of Metallum Resources on to the LSE. Mr Arthur doesn't tell anyone in advance and maybe I'm last in the queue.

Dr Russell Penney found the comments concerning himself and Deep Yellow's MD Mr Patrick Mutz amusing. As the first quarter report is due out any day he wont be giving anything away either, least to me I suspect.

I'm taking up the 375,000 shares at 4c but have sold 200,000 shares at 5.7c in the market on Tuesday. I felt I was in good company. 

The surface assay uranium results at Yambla are much overdue and a poster elsewhere new or was guessing they'd come out with the First Quarterly Results. UXA ignored the question.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

China West increased their holding in UXA to 5.3% - 10,809,617 shares. Announcement made at 6.17pm after the market closed.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> China West increased their holding in UXA to 5.3% - 10,809,617 shares. Announcement made at 6.17pm after the market closed.




China West's CWH market cap is just $10.563 million at 15c and UXA's at just $10.2 million at 5.3c.
CWH are in process of raising $6 million and UXA are in process of raising (thought to be about $2 million) on top of the $750,000 placing.
As each shareholder in UXA on 1st October is entitled to buy $15,000 worth of stock it is unknown what the limit of cash raising is - guess is that about $4 to $8 million could be applied for and will leave UXA directors a choice as to accept well over $2 million - my guessing, "THEY WILL OF COURSE".

There appears on the face of it little chance CWH would bid for UXA, but whether they'd use some of their $6 million cash raised to increase their holding further remains the question??????????

UXA are an interesting stock to hold now, even though it could go in either direction in the coming months - a gamble stock if you're playing with cash, hmmmm lotto money, me thinks.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

5th November is a key date to look at the value of UXA stock again.That is the last date for securing $15,000 worth of stock at 4c a share. I expect 4 out of 5 shareholders will increase their holding with UXA finishing at 5c yesterday.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Change of name coming up 'UXA Resources' but before you are told there's voting to be done, Oh yes, and over to, thank you by the way guys, and it's over we go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Traders are waiting to see if China West International CWH come back into the market today.  So far no sign, but they could be biding their time.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Traders are waiting to see if China West International CWH come back into the market today.  So far no sign, but they could be biding their time.




China West International are moving into mining from Building, and they presently own Chongqing Yuao Building Materials Co, a loss making enterprize.
Chairman Bao Cheng Luo says they will from now change to focus on mining.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

You can obtain information and access to UXA and the speech by MD, Dr Russell Penney on 27th October at http://www.uxa.com.au

The price of uranium in the last four months has risen from US$40.75lb to US$52lb. UXA are exploring for uranium but have no discoveries that would be viable at the present price of uranium.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Despite holding a fair percentage of my investments in UXA I can see that the present cash raising from shareholders could create a serious overhang for the company's stock price.

Present market cap at 4.4c a share is $8.8 million (includes shares from a recent placing raising $750,000).

Every shareholder registered at 1st October may purchase up to 375,000 shares ($15,000) and the company looks to raise $2 million. After the China West stock buying interest this is likely to be oversubscribed. How much oversubscription will UXA accept.
From this it can be seen there is an uncertainty that is putting pressure on the share price; down from 5.8c to 4.4c yesterday.
The offer closes at the end of trading on 5th November 2010.


----------



## popo7 (3 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hmm so do you you think it will go lower than 4 cents per share? I think not, and you must be pretty confident yourself to invest such a relatively* large amount of money it. 

I too will buy back in, possibly today


----------



## noirua (3 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have extended the offer period to 12th November as this followed difficulties in remitting funds from some investors where registrars were not notified of the original extended offer period going out to 5th november.
Take-up so far has not reached the aimed for $2 million as of 2nd November.

UXA notified the arial surveying of Nabarelek and the go-ahead for future drilling of Yambla and Associated Swallow areas including Hof.

popo7: Where did I say UXA would go below 4c a share? 
In fact the uranium price is up to US$52 a lb and the zinc price is also stronger. A lot of new stock issued at 4c may well hold the share price back but the only way to buy at 4c remains through the new share issue.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

An interesting week ahead, for those who are inspired by very little indeed. 

The dash up in the stock price was just China West moving to 5.8% and they're only a tiddler like UXA and also raising cash. Back to normal now as trading high levels drop away.

The cash raising could result in up to 33% more stock being bought at 4c. This will pull the stock down but the multiple areas to be explored throughout most of Australia kind-of auger well in the next few years.

The closing 4.7c stock price on Friday looks fair in the circumstances with little up or downside in the short term.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Steady with trading over 1.7m shares and continued thoughts on exploration at Yambla and Harts range; Nabarelek is the key uranium exploration area with surveying partly completed and RILA Australia very confident on the area.  UXA are also chirpy about Pandamus West prospects.: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...e-earths-ay-yambla-and-harts-range-11374.html


----------



## noirua (9 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Despite having no high quality uranium finds and the only find at all at Crystal Creek, UXA should see some further improvement in price as Uranium was shown to have risen to US$53.50 a lb  on 1st November - up 28%.
Main uranium prospect is at nabarlek with Pandamus West a more recent show. Much enthusiasm in India over Nabarlek prospects with giant fortune 500 company Reliance involved through their subsidiary RIL Australia.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA have just completed an update of their website's front page:  http://www.uxa.com.au
The present fund raising exercise at 4c a share ends at 5pm Sydney time on 12th November where shareholders may invest up to $15,000 to raise $2 million.
UXA are at present exploring, updating and drilling at Dome 5 in NSW. This area is particularly known for Gold, Lead, zinc and silver previously discovered by Teck, but not sufficient quantities for a company of their size.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A lot of new shares have arrived on the scene from the $15,000 offer at 4c a share. Upside will be limited for a while and there could be considerable indigestion for a month or so.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> A lot of new shares have arrived on the scene from the $15,000 offer at 4c a share. Upside will be limited for a while and there could be considerable indigestion for a month or so.




Stock looks in decline having closed at just 4.1c a share. The mining sector is down a bit and that hasn't helped, though some may get the chance to pick-up stock at 4c a share this week.
AGM on Thursday
Looking hopeful on the exploration front but it's unclear what some directors are up to, if anything. Excludes MD Dr Russell Penney who appears to be carrying the ship and hopes of a zinc discovery at Zone 5 alone.


----------



## grudgy (16 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Noirua,
Do you have any idea when the results from the yambla stream test may come in ,thanks?


----------



## noirua (16 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



grudgy said:


> Noirua,
> Do you have any idea when the results from the yambla stream test may come in ,thanks?




There's no definite date for the results of testing you're awaiting. Testing started for Yambla (U308) and Harts Range (HREE) on 8th November. I'd be surprised if results come in before January, unless they find something very good.
Surface results given in September were very encouraging at Yambla but excellent surface results often lead to not very much at depth.

MD, Dr Russell Penney has been most enthusiastic about Dome 5 with it's zinc prospects. Problem here is depth as I'm sure they'll find zinc but probably close to 1,000 metres deep.

Nabarlek looks the most promising with Reliance (RILA Australia) very confident on a uranium discovery up that way.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

The only definite results planned are in first quarter 2011 for drilling at zone 5 for zinc. This drilling is due to complete in December and restart in Qtr 2 2011. MD, Mr Russell Penney is at zone 5 and has been there for a few days - maybe he'll say somthing at the AGM Thursday.

Much of the drilling in very many areas will be stopped until the wet season is finished.


----------



## popo7 (19 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Mining sector has gone down generally, and I have just bought back in with UXA at 0.38. I could not resist the bargain. I am very confident that there is going to be a profitable increase in share price soon.


----------



## kingkev (19 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

A 11% drop in the SP today is a bit concerning.  Albeit the mining sector is taking a bit of a beating I also thought 0.038 is a good time to buy.  lets hope for an upswing in the near future......................after the BIG WET we are meant to have this year


----------



## noirua (19 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Hit by cash raising and further cash raising in the next 3 months totalling about $5.4 million. 
About $1.5 million to purchase a company similar but smaller than Geoscience in America and monthly payments due on the PFN tool purchase.
The drilling company needs to prove itself as the Aussie side was hit by bad weather and the new mining tax in the last financial year.

The next 12 months are crucial for UXA, shortly to become UXA Resources.


----------



## noirua (20 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I notice that the last distribution by the company came up as UXA Resources which confirms the companies name change since the AGM.

My original comments about UXA and my confidence in the share price has been shattered somewhat. I thought they would stop at the $960,000 placing and $2 million share issue to holders. This would have left, as I thought, the shares requested oversubscribed and some without their full allocation. 
However, they are now going for $5.24 million with all applications accepted and a further issue later at a minimum of 80% VWAP.
A different matter altogether and the share price is now under pressure. Maybe some got a few shares more than expected. Also those speculating on a higher price are now unloading some shares.

I thought UXA would trade in the 4.3c - 5c range going forward but may now move in the 3.5c - 4.2c range instead.  All a bit disappointing.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA shares in issue have increased to 313,200,837 after placings and cash sales to shareholders at 4c a share raising about $5.24 million. [shares closed at 3.7c yesterday]

Only upside is UXA Resources are well cashed up for purchasing a drilling company in the USA for AU$1.9 million and a diverse drilling and exploration programme over the next 18 months or so.

China West's holding has been diluted to just 3.8% and they may wish to use some of their $6 million raised in cash to add more shares to push themselves back to substantial holders - no information on this so far.

Results are awaited on Zone 5, NSW, zinc exploration and Yambla, NT, for uranium / HREE.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Dr Russell Penney MD has increased his holding in UXA Resources to 1,000,000 shares and 3 million options - with a purchase of a further 225,000 shares.


----------



## shearry (29 November 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Was scanning the universe of small cap uranium exploration companies, and this stock resonates as an outstanding BUY post raising...exploration is in the right area (rare earths, uranium, zinc etc), stable cash flow to be generated from borehole logging business and in addition to that which has already been raised, incessant insider buying of late, experienced management, tenements in the vicinity of existing proven reserves and corp partners willing to engage with the company and their prospects (i.e. Teck, Reliance, REY, Summit etc)....these are smart companies --> with Gillard recently relaxing our uranium export rules (w/ Russia), thus enabling our uranium to be enriched in Russia, she has alluded to further developing on this and engaging with India...this should be seen as a +ve for UXA with India's largest priv sector investor on board - no coincidence in my mind that they're teaming up with UXA ever since Howard first proposed relaxing our rules re: exporting uranium to countries that are not signatories to the Non-Prolif treaty...all the other major u308 exporting nations (Kazak, Canada namely) have engaged with India, and i expect AUS to do the same very soon...with nuclear renaissance under way, and further reinforced by China's insatiable appetite of late (they continue to mop up commod at basement px's with their trillions of reserves before demand from other countries kicks in and takes the px north - clever eh? and sound familiar a la gold, iron ore etc), this company is a stand out longer term...certainly makes sense to me why there has been a flurry of insider director buying over the course of the past month!


----------



## noirua (1 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Finding something that is commercial is the problem for so many in the Uranium sector. 

Nabarlek is a key area for RILA Australia and UXA Resources and early results should be known in the latter half of 2011. This is probably the most promising area and close to the Ranger Mine.

Zone 5, NSW is UXA's most likely area to find zinc in early exploration (results awaited) and lead, silver and copper later in 2011.

Yambla and Swallows HOF areas are prospective for uranium and HREE, results are expected from December 2010 and later in 2011.

UXA are at present surveying West Myroodah, Canning Basin, WA. WA Government are partly funding drilling for uranium and historical drilling has shown thermal coal of up to 1 metre thickness.

Straights Resources are exploring UXA's 9 tenements in South Australia under a JV arrangement over 10 years.

UXA has a JV at Myroodah on Rey Resources' tenement to explore for uranium with no rights over any coal found. Exploration started in October 2010.

UXA are still evaluating their uranium find at Crystal Creek, Ngalia Thrust, NT; though the find was not as good as expected after very good surface results.

UXA are hoping to cover much of their future drilling costs through Geoscience and PFN Tool both in Australia and Texas. Geoscience Australia was hit by bad weather and the mining tax saga in the last financial year.


----------



## shearry (7 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

looks to be some decent buying going thru in the screens of late, with a notable spike in volume over the past 3 sessions...smells to me like China West building their stake to become substantial (i.e. >5%) again post dilution they suffered during the most recent cap raising! bullish signal, esp with Paladin hitting fresh highs (amongst other AU uranium plays), South Korea just announcing they intend to expand their nuclear capacity and the spot px continuing to remain robust!


----------



## noirua (8 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



shearry said:


> looks to be some decent buying going thru in the screens of late, with a notable spike in volume over the past 3 sessions...smells to me like China West building their stake to become substantial (i.e. >5%) again post dilution they suffered during the most recent cap raising! bullish signal, esp with Paladin hitting fresh highs (amongst other AU uranium plays), South Korea just announcing they intend to expand their nuclear capacity and the spot px continuing to remain robust!




Yes, some buys are between 500,000 and 1,000,000 with many single trades. China West were raising cash of A$6 million 6 weeks ago and may be tempted to buy a few more UXA with the cash. On the otherhand it could just be topping up by the largest 30 holders of UXA.
Other posters seem to have there minds set on uranium and HREE results at Yambla and Swallows HOF. Though the two Nabaralek JVs in NT with Reliance Industries (RIL Australia subsidiary) look the most promising as they're virtually on top of the Ranger Uranium Mine - drilling results in Q4 2011.


----------



## noirua (18 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> I notice that the last distribution by the company came up as UXA Resources which confirms the companies name change since the AGM.
> 
> I thought UXA would trade in the 4.3c - 5c range going forward but may now move in the 3.5c - 4.2c range instead.  All a bit disappointing.




UXA have languished from the overdone cash raising with about 130 million extra shares washing around the system. This has hung the company out to dry with a market cap around just, yes indeed, only $11.5 million at only 3.7c. "Out to dry", you say, "yes indeed again as a takeover bid, if there is an interested party and dare I say it again in Mr Patrick Mutzs' Deep Yellow DYL, can be pitched very low." [Patrick Mutz is the former MD of UXA]

Many pour cold water on the idea that Namibia uranium based DYL could be interested. They do however have QLD interests in Uranium and UXA's GII drilling company in Australia and Texas could be useful. The Nabaralek tenements being aerial surveyed at the moment have India's giant Reliance Industries onboard with a 49% interest; Reliance are enthusiastic about the area.


----------



## kingkev (20 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well the sp is heading South.  It must be a good time to buy in.  The NT tenements still look favourable as does their US business interests


----------



## noirua (27 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Uranium Equities Limited UEQ have upgraded their uranium find at Nabaralek, NT. UXA's Nabaralek tenement is just 200 metres from this find. 
UXA Chairman Neill Arthur has said that the market has not yet appreciated that UEQ's discovery is only 200 metres from UXA's 51% owned JV with the giant Reliance of India: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101216/pdf/31vn260txbklkb.pdf


----------



## noirua (28 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA Resources are to release results of drilling at Yambla, Swallows Hof and Hof for uranium and REE early in 2011. Early surface results were encouraging: http://www.uxa.com.au/Projects1/NorthernTerritory.aspx
After so much fanfare on China's extended tariffs on HREE exports, and Molycorp and Lynas bullish runs, UXA seem to remain forgotten. Market cap around $11 million puts the stock in the minnow exploration sector.


----------



## kingkev (29 December 2010)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

When are these minniws going to break into the big boys league?

I am holding out for nabaralek at this point and with China deciding  on slowing down on exports of rare earth minerals its fingers crossed for this bunch


----------



## noirua (1 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kingkev said:


> When are these minniws going to break into the big boys league?
> 
> I am holding out for nabaralek at this point and with China deciding  on slowing down on exports of rare earth minerals its fingers crossed for this bunch




There are many prospects for UXA Resources but the biggest remains at Nabarlek North, just 200 metres from Uranium Equities' find at Nabarlek East.: http://www.researchviews.com/energy/power/NewsReport.aspx?sector=Power&articleID=352871

India's largest company Reliance Industries has a 49% stake in Nabarlek; report from early October: http://www.telegraphindia.com/1101008/jsp/business/story_13032714.jsp


----------



## Miner (2 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> There are many prospects for UXA Resources but the biggest remains at Nabarlek North, just 200 metres from Uranium Equities' find at Nabarlek East.: http://www.researchviews.com/energy/power/NewsReport.aspx?sector=Power&articleID=352871
> 
> India's largest company Reliance Industries has a 49% stake in Nabarlek; report from early October: http://www.telegraphindia.com/1101008/jsp/business/story_13032714.jsp




Noirua

thanks for the link.

I was intrigued to find the line in Telegraph Newspaper from the link you posted: 

" _According to the Australian firm, the exploration licences cover 221 sq km and share similar geological features with the former Nabarlek open cut uranium mine.

In the past, UXA officials have said it will probably be 10 years before any successful discovery comes through. They will be looking for mines that can produce more than a 1,000 tonnes of uranium per year_. "  
"


----------



## noirua (2 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



Miner said:


> Noirua
> 
> thanks for the link.
> 
> ...




Yes, these uranium mines take a long time to bring onstream and to full capacity. There isn't an enormous hurry and look at Paladin, no enormous profits there yet.

No uranium yet but most mines last about 8 to 12 years. At $62 per tonne and 1,000 tonnes per annum; that's about $140 million pa from sales.
The Nabarlek mine closed many years ago so I expect Reliance are looking for something really big. UXA Resources market cap is just $11.6 million and I suspect they would go for royalties and cash in any venture sell-out.

This NT Project update puts it in a nutshell, early November 2010: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101103/pdf/31tn79plcybj5v.pdf


----------



## shearry (4 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

px action today is compelling...strong buying going thru in the screen, esp given the presence of some very chunky offers initially round .038 and then .04 which have been cleared in the process...news today should consolidate fiscal position of company further and enhance cash flow/bal sheet, but more importantly will enable the company to continue exploration in very, very lucrative tenements for very, very lucrative resources (uranium, rare earths, zinc)...all stacks up favourably if u  ask me!


----------



## noirua (5 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



shearry said:


> px action today is compelling...strong buying going thru in the screen, esp given the presence of some very chunky offers initially round .038 and then .04 which have been cleared in the process...news today should consolidate fiscal position of company further and enhance cash flow/bal sheet, but more importantly will enable the company to continue exploration in very, very lucrative tenements for very, very lucrative resources (uranium, rare earths, zinc)...all stacks up favourably if u  ask me!




Yes, it will be at least two days before we know if China West moved back in or not. However, being Chinese they usually make an advanced announcement if they've gone back to being a substantial holder again.
The announcement that UXA now have a global monopoly over PFN by purchasing Geoinstruments LLC for US$1.875 million may have been the reason for the lift and the 8+ million share trades.


----------



## kingkev (5 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Some good purchasing happening again this morning.  It appwears that the market likes the last announcement

More to come yet


----------



## noirua (11 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> I notice that the last distribution by the company came up as UXA Resources which confirms the companies name change since the AGM.
> 
> I thought UXA would trade in the 4.3c - 5c range going forward but may now move in the 3.5c - 4.2c range instead.  All a bit disappointing.




A few months have now passed and UXA are partly over the big cash raising. The straightforward purchase of what is now Geoscience Wireline USA and drilling contract availability for the company was mildly encouraging. 
Results at Yambla, NT should at last be known quite shortly and should be followed next by Zone 5 drilling for zinc in NSW. 
All this should keep UXA in the 4.2c - 5c range and up from 3.5c - 4.2c.

A lot of drilling results due over the next few years at regular intervals and may be worth a punt for the adventurist gamblers amongst us.


----------



## kingkev (13 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Looks like the 4.2 - 5c trading is happening today

Good call

I need to get some soon as we are expecting announcements soon and hopefully they can be promising


----------



## frankie_boy (18 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA up 10% at the moment, still rising nicely since i bought in at 3.7c

Any reason why the interest?


----------



## kingkev (18 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

And still moving up

anybody got any ideas why the big moves today


----------



## frankie_boy (18 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

WOW..

just checked and a 37% jump today... am not complaining on todays results at all...

Curious tho.. cant find anything in particular


----------



## noirua (18 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



frankie_boy said:


> WOW..
> 
> just checked and a 37% jump today... am not complaining on todays results at all...
> 
> Curious tho.. cant find anything in particular




I've tried to get information from UXA via my usual three sources but all have failed to respond - it is very unusual not to get anything from anyone. I guess that no reply at all means they do not know anything or realise even saying 'no comment' may be starting a rumour.

Hopefully the present rise will continue, and I know a few who purchased in the placing at 10c over a year ago, both annoyed, may be a little more cheerful this morning.

Good luck and good fortune - noi


----------



## kingkev (19 January 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well still no announcements or news.  They could be dealt with a please explain shortly

Dropped a little today..........considering topping up


----------



## frankie_boy (1 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

topped back up on this one today, quite a volatile stock as there seems to be no method to the madness of its roller coaster ride. 

I am only assuming it had something to do with the prospective ability with the new searching equipment recently purchased.


----------



## noirua (2 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



frankie_boy said:


> topped back up on this one today, quite a volatile stock as there seems to be no method to the madness of its roller coaster ride.
> 
> I am only assuming it had something to do with the prospective ability with the new searching equipment recently purchased.




UXA's CEO will make a presentation at the Emery Star in Resources 2011 series at The MarriottHotel, 30 Pitt Street, Sydney, at 5.15pm on 2nd February. There is a chance to meet with the company's directors and management afterwards. Seats, that are free, should be booked beforehand. Visit the UXA website at http://www.uxa.com.au

GAA Wireline: http://www.geoscience.biz/Profile_1.htm


----------



## kingkev (4 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Not a lot of new news I can see except that their technology in the states is looking good

Bring on some really good news


----------



## noirua (5 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kingkev said:


> Not a lot of new news I can see except that their technology in the states is looking good. Bring on some really good news




The whole idea of making profits from Geoscience Wireline is to pay for UXA's drilling operations and overhead costs running at about $5 million per annum - having this in place may well have impacted on Teck Res, Rey Res and Straights Res in their signed agreements with UXA.

Fortunately most of the purchase costs are out of the way now BUT the Big Wet cometh and that spells the end for profits in UXA's Australian Geoscience.
The American side should add something but not enough by any means as they contribute about 8 months earnings to profits.

Zinc results from Zone 5 are buried in the mud of NSW and only stream sediment results from Yambla look to be announced shortly, probably February/March.

The present stock price is at 5c, down from 6.8c recently. Probably a bit cheap as UXA already have zinc at Zone 5, NSW and Nabarlek North is only 280 metres from Uranium Equity's find.


----------



## kingkev (9 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Has the 9% rise in sp today have anything to do with Zinc at dome 5 or is just that it was trading at a cheap price and is now a bit more realistic.  Hoping for nabarlek to start showing something after the wet


----------



## noirua (11 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kingkev said:


> Has the 9% rise in sp today have anything to do with Zinc at dome 5 or is just that it was trading at a cheap price and is now a bit more realistic.  Hoping for nabarlek to start showing something after the wet




Unfortunately the drilling at Dome5, NSW was hit by 'The Big Wet' and was put back.

Uranium and HREE results from stream sampling, at Yambla, Swallows Hof and the Hofs in NT, is mostly known already by UXA (not us?) and is being used to pin-point drilling positions. 
How important these stream results are I do not know but UXA MD Dr Russell Penney said they'd be available in a few weeks time, about now.
Drilling started in January at Dome5 so these results may be known any time from now to the end of March.

Stock price is now vulnerable to rumour as a significant find anywhere would rocket the price of UXA Resources. Finding nothing at the main four exploration zones would do the reverse.


----------



## kingkev (14 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I can feel some announcemnet coming soon.  Wether it be from drilling results or from Indian aspirations in NT, something is brewing.  Buying is above avearge and I believe that something more than rumour is driving this and this could very well be known results not already disclosed.  The HREE hype might have something to with it


----------



## kingkev (18 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

well we got announcements but nothing special.  The downward sp trend continues.  I am a bit baffled and it appears investors are a bit frightened as to what may eventuate from pending drill results

BUGGER!!!!


----------



## frankie_boy (24 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

It dipped to 4.2c today, but recovered, tho I was too slow off the mark to top up at the time...


----------



## noirua (24 February 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



frankie_boy said:


> It dipped to 4.2c today, but recovered, tho I was too slow off the mark to top up at the time...




Difficult stock UXA and probably worth between 3.5c and 10c on the results due from Yambla and Zone5.

I don't have that much confidence about Yambla despite very excellent surface nodule results. If it comes good I'll eat all my hats and they number 11 after freezing in Ontario for nine years.

Zone 5 is a different ball game and I expect UXA to confirm results over the whole of the area similar to those produced by Canada's Teck Resources. A mine? Yes, imho, I think it will happen but the seams are not very thick, why Teck farmed it out with a buy-back clause, and UXA will have to put their thinking hats on as to where to go on this.

The Canning basin doesn't look like a goer to me and I can't see much happening - not sure why UXA are bothering really.

Nabarlek, an entirely different matter with uranium found just 280 metres away. A mine? My monies on it happening with Reliance piling in cash.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

... and still we wait for drilling results at Yambla and Zone 5. Yambla results were to be made available in a few weeks in late January last, said MD Dr Russell Penney. Nothing said since then and in my view this is not an acceptable situation - very disappointing.


----------



## kingkev (7 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

I am getting a bit concerned with this bunch.  If you announce that by late january announcents will be made then they SHOULD be made.  By not announcing makes me think that when the announcements actually come out there might be some negativity attached to these announcements.


----------



## kingkev (7 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

As we speak an announcement has been made

Time to anylise this


----------



## noirua (9 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA are moving very slowly to their goals but may be watching cash flow very carefully.

After asset purchases and the 'Big Wet' preventing profits at Geoscience Wireline they have $1.6 million put by for JV exploration with RIL Australia (presently exploring Pandamus West, and waiting to drill Nabarlek North in March/ April 2011).

That leaves not that much left for an all-out drilling exploration plan. Drilling is about to take place at Dome 5 and is a bit behind schedule, as well as Yambla/Swallows Hof for REE.

UXA are probably hoping for good results so as to raise more cash within the year or early in 2012. 

I'm content with what UXA are trying to do but market cap is too low for them to take on any big mining ventures.
Only way out of this is an unlikely takeover bid or good drilling results from Dome 5, Yambla or Nabarlek.


----------



## kingkev (9 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Well it looks like this stock is a holding stock and not really a trading stock.  Too many ifs and buts at the moment so I am prepared to hold on and yes  I hope some positive drill results are on their way


----------



## noirua (17 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

UXA's GAA Wireline have problems now with drilling opportunities in Australia and Texas. The uranium drilling looks OK in Texas with a 3 year drilling programme but ifs and buts look the order of the day on the Aussie side.

The WA drilling programme may well now be abandoned and the Yambla area unlikely to be worth the original optimism. I expect the Nabarlek drilling plans to go ahead with Reliance support.

Dome 5, zinc-lead-silver present drilling programme is now crucially important and results due in the second quarter 2011.


----------



## kingkev (17 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*

Probably should have sold off a few days ago but eventually did.  The uranium market is not looking good for me.  Took a loss and UXA is now relegated to the watchlist


----------



## noirua (21 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



kingkev said:


> Probably should have sold off a few days ago but eventually did.  The uranium market is not looking good for me.  Took a loss and UXA is now relegated to the watchlist




Difficult to say what will happen now and you invest in UXA on a gamble basis. Directors have bought more shares recently but only what a small investor might punt. Worth between 2c and 10c on a find or failure to find and priced at 3.3c.


----------



## frankie_boy (22 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> Difficult to say what will happen now and you invest in UXA on a gamble basis. Directors have bought more shares recently but only what a small investor might punt. Worth between 2c and 10c on a find or failure to find and priced at 3.3c.




I doubled my holding in this last JED fall, yes a gamble you say, but you say the directors bought more shares? What do you class as what a small investor would punt


----------



## noirua (22 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



frankie_boy said:


> I doubled my holding in this last JED fall, yes a gamble you say, but you say the directors bought more shares? What do you class as what a small investor would punt




A small investor might punt $3,000 to $6,000 and three directors bought shares within these figures for 3.1c - 3.3c a share. If the Chairman and MD had added 2,000,000 shares each I'd pay attention ($62,000 each).


----------



## frankie_boy (22 March 2011)

*Re: UXA - Uranium Exploration Australia*



noirua said:


> A small investor might punt $3,000 to $6,000 and three directors bought shares within these figures for 3.1c - 3.3c a share. If the Chairman and MD had added 2,000,000 shares each I'd pay attention ($62,000 each).




Yup... Punter...

And its jumped slightly today..


----------



## noirua (31 March 2011)

What are UXA Resources really worth? At 3.2c a share they languish with a market cap of only $10.2 million and the stock price is way down from the high in 2010 of 19c and the all-time high of 52c, and of course this years high of 6.8c. 

A lot of money was paid for the Aussie side of GAA without PFN tool, $5.8 million including stamp duty and stock - looking over the top now.
The American drilling arm of GAA and PFN tool worldwide cost about US$3.2 million - looking a good buy.
Yes you've noticed it, the whole package above cost $9 million against market cap of $10.2 million - if and it is a big IF, UXA pull the drilling side back together then everything else is in there for nothing.

Quite a lot of drilling going on now and areas at Dome 5 NSW, Yambla NT and just recently Nabarleck North, NT (should have started drilling by now), have drilling underway now. Way behind schedule now but Yambla may come in first with results fairly shortly as GAA Wireline have PFN Tool and Dome 5 a little later.

UXA have other interests but the above are seemingly more important.


----------



## noirua (16 April 2011)

UXA have completed drilling hole DF09 at Dome5, NSW, which proves a mineralisation thickness of 3 metres continuing from previously drilled hole DF02 for a distance of 250 metres. Assay results will be available in 11 days time. 
Hole DF10 will be completed later next week.


----------



## noirua (22 April 2011)

UXA's cash raising appears a bit early in the circumstances as assay results from Dome 5, NSW are not available yet. 
Fair enough, raise money for further exploration but doing it right now leaves questions to be answered. 
1) If results are good then doing the cash raising at only 3.1c a share looks to have been done in a rush. 
2) Why has cash raising had to be done so quickly after the last placing at 4c a share? 
3) Are losses at GAA WIRELINE Australia Limited continuing and putting pressure on the exploration side of the company?
4) Would UXA be prepared to sell the USA operations to raise cash? - one part of the company that is doing well with new contracts.
5) Are UXA preparing to exit the JV with RIL Australia in The Northern Territory for cash and future royalties?

Fair questions I think as the placing was sprung on UXA shareholders very quickly indeed. $500,000 is a smallish sum and is this only the start of future further cash needs?

On the otherhand, prospects in NSW and nearbye SA are looking fair and just maybe a find of Copper, zinc, lead or silver could cement a mine of some kind together. UXA may still find, if this came about, that they have to sell a major interest to maintain cash reserves.


----------



## noirua (13 May 2011)

UXA shareholders await the results from drilling outage hole DF10 at Zone 5, NSW.
Hole DF09, within the 1k square area, came up with 3.45% zinc at a 3m thickness and  around 320m deep - nothing better than expected and possibly mildly disappointing.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2011)

noirua said:


> UXA shareholders await the results from drilling outage hole DF10 at Zone 5, NSW.
> Hole DF09, within the 1k square area, came up with 3.45% zinc at a 3m thickness and  around 320m deep - nothing better than expected and possibly mildly disappointing.




UXA have announced that they will be reporting the results from The Assay Office on holes DF10, DF11 and DF12 drilled at Dome 5, NSW very shortly.. Two areas have been discovered at DF10 that shows zinc/lead and covers a total thickness of about 2.8 metres.

Hole DF13 is at present being drilled and will be followed by DF14 and hole DF15, the latter in a different new area.

Cash in hand is at $3.63 million.

Geoscience Wireline and PFN USA are doing well with two drilling two year contracts.


----------



## frankie_boy (2 June 2011)

Has this eaten a tank at all since the Germans announcement of "No Nukes" by 2022?


----------



## noirua (5 June 2011)

noirua said:


> UXA have announced that they will be reporting the results from The Assay Office on holes DF10, DF11 and DF12 drilled at Dome 5, NSW very shortly.. Two areas have been discovered at DF10 that shows zinc/lead and covers a total thickness of about 2.8 metres.
> 
> Hole DF13 is at present being drilled and will be followed by DF14 and hole DF15, the latter in a different new area.
> 
> Cash in hand is at $3.63 million.




UXA have announced results for drilling at Dome 5, NSW. Basically, the find at hole 11DF12 was very good and at holes 11DF10 and 11DF11 rather disappointing [previous drilling recently at 11DF09 had good depth in Dome 5 terms though % of nickel a trifle disappointing). UXA are targeting a resource of zinc and lead at 5 million tonnes and they are about 15% of the way there. Only about 10% of the area is drilled so far by Teck Resources and UXA Resources, so they've a longway to go yet.
Silver resource is generally on target and fairly promising. [more on the resource shortly]


----------



## noirua (9 June 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> Has this eaten a tank at all since the Germans announcement of "No Nukes" by 2022?




UXA haven't found any uranium yet of any significance. They have put out their 7 tenements in South Australia to Straights Resources with a right to buy back in if a good find is made.

UXA are drilling at Dome 5, NSW for zinc-lead and silver for a 5 million tonne resource and and will move on to a nearby tenement in S.A, prospective for Copper-Gold.

UXA's uranium tenements are at Yambla, N.T., Canning Basin, W.A. and in Arnhem Land, N.T.

UXA's priority has moved from uranium to Gold, silver, copper, zinc, lead and REM.


----------



## frankie_boy (10 June 2011)

noirua said:


> UXA haven't found any uranium yet of any significance. They have put out their 7 tenements in South Australia to Straights Resources with a right to buy back in if a good find is made.
> 
> UXA are drilling at Dome 5, NSW for zinc-lead and silver for a 5 million tonne resource and and will move on to a nearby tenement in S.A, prospective for Copper-Gold.
> 
> ...




Ah ok. I just wondered if it had much to do with it, especially after it jumped 20% when the Australian AUSTRALIAN Resources and Energy Minister Martin Ferguson  backed the use of uranium/nuclear for the future.


----------



## noirua (14 June 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> Ah ok. I just wondered if it had much to do with it, especially after it jumped 20% when the Australian AUSTRALIAN Resources and Energy Minister Martin Ferguson  backed the use of uranium/nuclear for the future.




Well there may be something in what you say though UXA are proving to be walking through very deep swamps in making progress towards a find in the last 6 years. Dastardly awful performance on that front.

Profit should come from Geoscience Wireline in the next tax year. From the six monthly report the USA side could make around US$1 million and the Aussie side should scramble home something around A$1 million - this is on the hope QLD's weather is good next year.

Will UXA break even next year? I doubt it. Cash is around $3.5 million and $500,000 is set to be expended at Dome 5. $1.6 million is ring fenced for the JV with RIL Australia. There are salaries and overheads that should take care of the rest and exploration in the Canning Basin, WA and at Yambla, NT.

So UXA really need a find, commercial that is.
Hopefully the profit from Geoscience could prevent UXA going for yet another placing.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 June 2011)

noirua said:


> Well there may be something in what you say though UXA are proving to be walking through very deep swamps in making progress towards a find in the last 6 years. Dastardly awful performance on that front.
> 
> Profit should come from Geoscience Wireline in the next tax year. From the six monthly report the USA side could make around US$1 million and the Aussie side should scramble home something around A$1 million - this is on the hope QLD's weather is good next year.
> 
> ...




seems as though the sp has reflected this, though am surprised on the amount it has fallen in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## noirua (24 June 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> seems as though the sp has reflected this, though am surprised on the amount it has fallen in the last 2 weeks.




UXA is indeed a problem stock. Valued at under $6.3m at 1.8c and that is less than the $8.7m paid for Geoscience Wireline Australia and USA, as well as PFN Tool.

UXA had $3.53m in the bank 2 months ago but have loans around $3m.

Markets don't have much confidence in the companies set-up.


----------



## frankie_boy (1 July 2011)

noirua said:


> UXA is indeed a problem stock. Valued at under $6.3m at 1.8c and that is less than the $8.7m paid for Geoscience Wireline Australia and USA, as well as PFN Tool.
> 
> UXA had $3.53m in the bank 2 months ago but have loans around $3m.
> 
> Markets don't have much confidence in the companies set-up.





So where to from here you think? By the look of that SP there is no confidence at all


----------



## noirua (1 July 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> So where to from here you think? By the look of that SP there is no confidence at all




Only bullish thing I've seen is "Aussie Bulls' who give a 'buy-if' signal for UXA.
Probably cheap with most other minnows in the sector and they could suddenly strike a commercial find, but then again, so could most of the others.
'So where to from here', well, may recover well with the whole mining mini-sector.


----------



## frankie_boy (7 July 2011)

noirua said:


> Only bullish thing I've seen is "Aussie Bulls' who give a 'buy-if' signal for UXA.
> Probably cheap with most other minnows in the sector and they could suddenly strike a commercial find, but then again, so could most of the others.
> 'So where to from here', well, may recover well with the whole mining mini-sector.




Dome result? was up 20% today


----------



## noirua (10 July 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> Dome result? was up 20% today




Unfortunately the Dome result was poor for the last 3 holes drilled and I can't see it being commercial on its own. UXA are to move to drilling for copper and gold at the next opportunity not far away. UXA say they'll continue drilling at Dome 5 but depth is over 300 metres and seam width is poor, needs a boost in zinc and lead prices as well as silver to make it viable, me thinks. 

Nabarlek North looks a good opportunity if they find uranium close to Uranium Equities' find at Nabarlek East, only 280 metres away. UXA start drilling in August this year and Uranium Equities start drilling about now to firm up their uranium resource.

Pluses and minuses on Nabarlek. The area, note the old Nabarlek Uranium Mine now closed, has been for quite short operational finds for 7 to 8 years mine life. Having said that, finds are close to surface and can be dug out very quickly indeed. 
So short life mines but low cost is a plus as other mines are forced to close as the uranium price falls close to US$50 per lb.

Are UXA cheap at 2.4c a share? No idea despite holding a lot of stock! But they are a low market cap so any commercial find is going to propel the share price. They have additional drilling interests meant to be profitable 'Geoscience Wireline USA and Australia' and fund exploration; unfortunately the QLD disaster forced a $1.2m loss in the first half.


----------



## frankie_boy (14 July 2011)

noirua said:


> Unfortunately the Dome result was poor for the last 3 holes drilled and I can't see it being commercial on its own. UXA are to move to drilling for copper and gold at the next opportunity not far away. UXA say they'll continue drilling at Dome 5 but depth is over 300 metres and seam width is poor, needs a boost in zinc and lead prices as well as silver to make it viable, me thinks.
> 
> Nabarlek North looks a good opportunity if they find uranium close to Uranium Equities' find at Nabarlek East, only 280 metres away. UXA start drilling in August this year and Uranium Equities start drilling about now to firm up their uranium resource.
> 
> ...




Well you certainly have done your homework on this company and full Kudos to you. You make for very interesting reading.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2011)

UXA Resources are looking a might better now with the Nabarlek North drilling starting in August and Uranium Equities drilling just 280 metres away in July at their uranium find at Nabarlek East. At last UXA could do well at drilling with a low cost uranium producer and the chance of rare earth minerals.

There appears some determination in MD Dr Penney's recent report in making a zinc/lead/silver mine out of Dome 5, NSW. Further drilling is being followed up closer to the two very high grade zinc and lead finds.

Geoscience appear to be pointing to a $500k profit in the first half of 2011/12 Financial year and $1.2m in a full  year.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2011)

Near everything is on a uranium find in Nabarlak North close to the shallow uranium find at Uranium Equity's JV uranium find at Nabarlek East. A good find in this shallow area would greatly effect Uxa Resources.


----------



## frankie_boy (5 September 2011)

SP is still struggling. Thinking about topping up my holdings while its sitting where it is. I just watched an interview with MD Russel Penny. 

FNN


----------



## noirua (6 September 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> SP is still struggling. Thinking about topping up my holdings while its sitting where it is. I just watched an interview with MD Russel Penny.
> 
> FNN





UXA's uranium find at Nabarlek North is only encouraging and will need a lot more drilling and liason with Uranium Equities' who are drilling only a few hundred metres away between their Bullroarer find and UXA's tenement at Nabarlek North.
UXA's find is at shallow depth so 200ppm is a cut-off point and several holes are well above this. However, uranium prices are well down now so many mines producing are marginal.
UXA are testing samples of drilling for HREE and will notify results when they are available from the assay office.


----------



## noirua (2 October 2011)

After raising $2.5m it at least takes the pressure off for a while. Now UXA can drill away to their heart's delight at Dome5 and later at Myroodah - until the crunch comes later. What's that? Well, they have short term loans to repay; $1,446,000 due in 6 months, $840,000 in 12 months and $1,090,000 in 1 - 2 years (see Annual report).

Never mind though as Dr Penney MD is on extras now should he find a good commercial resource - if it's lucky him, it's lucky shareholders as well. MD is looking to confirm a good wide resource at Dome5 where thay have found high grade lead and zinc and zinc is very much something he knows about. 

Hope is left but the pressure is on now and I think it's a good bet on whether UXA wins or time runs out on them. Over 12 months, I go  6/4  'jolly good find', 1/5  'stumbles on some how', 2/1  'surprise low bid', 10/1 'goes bust' and 12/1 'buyer wants GAA' -- sums it all up after 6 years of no commercial finds.


----------



## frankie_boy (27 October 2011)

noirua said:


> After raising $2.5m it at least takes the pressure off for a while. Now UXA can drill away to their heart's delight at Dome5 and later at Myroodah - until the crunch comes later. What's that? Well, they have short term loans to repay; $1,446,000 due in 6 months, $840,000 in 12 months and $1,090,000 in 1 - 2 years (see Annual report).
> 
> Never mind though as Dr Penney MD is on extras now should he find a good commercial resource - if it's lucky him, it's lucky shareholders as well. MD is looking to confirm a good wide resource at Dome5 where thay have found high grade lead and zinc and zinc is very much something he knows about.
> 
> Hope is left but the pressure is on now and I think it's a good bet on whether UXA wins or time runs out on them. Over 12 months, I go  6/4  'jolly good find', 1/5  'stumbles on some how', 2/1  'surprise low bid', 10/1 'goes bust' and 12/1 'buyer wants GAA' -- sums it all up after 6 years of no commercial finds.





6 yrs of no commercial finds?


----------



## noirua (12 November 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> 6 yrs of no commercial finds?




Yep, sums it all up really. Go to the website and look at the new presentation link and you will see that UXA's position in exploring for uranium at Nabarlek North, West and Pandamus West look certain to make a Uranium find at some stage.
Uranium mines are difficult to get underway these day but UXA has a 49% partner in India's largest company Reliance Industries.  http://www.uxa.com.au

Vote for favorite forum at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (15 November 2011)

noirua said:


> Yep, sums it all up really. Go to the website and look at the new presentation link and you will see that UXA's position in exploring for uranium at Nabarlek North, West and Pandamus West look certain to make a Uranium find at some stage.
> Uranium mines are difficult to get underway these day but UXA has a 49% partner in India's largest company Reliance Industries.  http://www.uxa.com.au
> 
> Vote for favorite forum at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





UXA Resources look set in my view to suddenly recover from a terrible fall from 52c to as low as 1.2c - few fall quite this far. Value of their uranium holdings at Pandamus West, Nabarlek North and West, under a JV with Reliance Industries of India should be set for a re-rating in line with the whole uranium sector.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2011)

noirua said:


> UXA Resources look set in my view to suddenly recover from a terrible fall from 52c to as low as 1.2c - few fall quite this far. Value of their uranium holdings at Pandamus West, Nabarlek North and West, under a JV with Reliance Industries of India should be set for a re-rating in line with the whole uranium sector.




Not yet picked up on as a mini-minnow with vast uranium potential in Arnhem Land.


----------



## zippy69 (16 November 2011)

noirua said:


> Not yet picked up on as a mini-minnow with vast uranium potential in Arnhem Land.




Lets hope they get discovered soon and the share price explodes.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2011)

zippy69 said:


> Lets hope they get discovered soon and the share price explodes.




May be next year before any drilling results arrive for uranium, zinc, lead and silver, so the only uplift in results may come from susidiary GAA Wireline Limited at the halfway stage.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2011)

noirua said:


> May be next year before any drilling results arrive for uranium, zinc, lead and silver, so the only uplift in results may come from susidiary GAA Wireline Limited at the halfway stage.




At last some progress as UXA appear to be heading for an American quote or an outside chance of the sale of their American subsidiary GAA Wireline USA. The presentation over their also stressed the excellent uranium prospects at Nabarlek North and West and Pandamus West.

Finished the week at 1.7c up from 1.2c not long ago.


----------



## frankie_boy (9 December 2011)

Edit* 

Must read properly before posting replies.. :/

I was trying to understand how there is a investment with an Indian company when there has been a ban on Uranium to India. This now being lifted though should see some good trading.


----------



## frankie_boy (15 December 2011)

come across this in proactive

UXA!UXA!UXA!


----------



## noirua (16 December 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> come across this in proactive
> 
> UXA!UXA!UXA!




UXA are going for a quote in America to build up their GAA Wireline subsidiary. Company increasingly sees that a quote in the States would be far higher than on the ASX. 
UXA can be expected to announce a reverse split and a float on Pink Sheets.


----------



## noirua (17 January 2012)

UXA are up 30% this week and 60% up on the 0.8c year's low point. Continued interest in La Jolla cove's, an American investor, efforts to publicise and push forward UXA and its American subsidiary GAA Wireline.
UXA drilling at Dome5, NSW, is due for completion about now and assay results are due.


----------



## Sergio (15 February 2012)

seems it always stagnant in 0.01 sometimes up to 0.011 and sometimes down to 0.009...

looking forward to the future of this stock..

any idea anyone?


----------



## noirua (17 February 2012)

Sergio said:


> seems it always stagnant in 0.01 sometimes up to 0.011 and sometimes down to 0.009...
> 
> looking forward to the future of this stock..
> 
> any idea anyone?




Results for Dome 5 drilling for lead/zinc/silver are not now due until late March and drilling at Nabarlek for uranium may not happen until later this year. Confidence at Dome 5 is not better than neutral on a commercial find and future drilling in Arnhem Land is yet to come good in a lacklustre sector.

GAA Wireline is different and the company is now bubbling with success. following the Queensland flood setbacks, both in Aus and The States.

Borrowing are a concern and La Jolla Cove are taking up shares instead of dividend payments at around 0.8p a share. Both good and bad, cash going into UXA but dilution is not good news for shareholders at such a low price.


----------



## pmagic (29 February 2012)

noirua said:


> Results for Dome 5 drilling for lead/zinc/silver are not now due until late March and drilling at Nabarlek for uranium may not happen until later this year. Confidence at Dome 5 is not better than neutral on a commercial find and future drilling in Arnhem Land is yet to come good in a lacklustre sector.
> 
> GAA Wireline is different and the company is now bubbling with success. following the Queensland flood setbacks, both in Aus and The States.
> 
> Borrowing are a concern and La Jolla Cove are taking up shares instead of dividend payments at around 0.8p a share. Both good and bad, cash going into UXA but dilution is not good news for shareholders at such a low price.





Why the sudden increase in volume recently? Any ideas? Are we expecting something soon?


----------



## frankie_boy (1 March 2012)

Im not sure, but I have accumulated more at .009

Noirua seems to be quite up to speed on this stock


----------



## noirua (9 March 2012)

UXA Resources have announced a share sale of up to $15,000 per shareholder at 0.73c a share; this to cover future drilling. 
Unfortunately shares can be bought in the market easily at 0.7c or sometimes 0.6c. So there is a high chance of failure unless someone takes/builds a big stake by supporting the stock price.

Recent drilling results were poor at Dome 5 though two more holes were drilled in January with assay results due soon. Drilling results from Straights Resources on 9 tenements are also due soon.

Borrowing from La Jolla Cove resulted in them converting debt into UXA stock and forcing the price down. This could happen again.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2012)

UXA have now moved from 'very high risk' to one that must be unacceptable to most investors.

Market cap at 0.6c is a little over $3 million. New debt over the next three years is $7.55 million and convertible into shares at a 9.8% discount. Looks very adventurous at best.

UXA have taken in addition $1 million from La Jolla Cove which they have converted mainly into shares at a 20% discount; last price 0.49c against a last trade at 0.6c.

UXA have taken a further $750,000 of a $1.5 million further loan from La Jolla.

UXA also have a $3m major debt to banks.

The money will help UXA continue their drilling program. If they fail the lions, tigers, wolves and vultures have taken up position.


----------



## frankie_boy (18 April 2012)

noirua said:


> UXA have now moved from 'very high risk' to one that must be unacceptable to most investors.
> 
> Market cap at 0.6c is a little over $3 million. New debt over the next three years is $7.55 million and convertible into shares at a 9.8% discount. Looks very adventurous at best.
> 
> ...





Noirua i came across this on proactive

UXAUXAUXA


----------



## noirua (19 April 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Noirua i came across this on proactive
> 
> UXAUXAUXA




An interesting link, thanks, though the pressure of the La Jolla Cove conversions and share sales are still pushing UXA's shares lower and lower -- not mentioned by Proactive Investors and rather concerning.

The major Bank debt is around $3 million and re-payable over the next few years. The Lind lending does take the pressure off paying these back but it only works if UXA make a good find. 

High risk, as we wait for Straights Resources.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2012)

noirua said:


> An interesting link, thanks, though the pressure of the La Jolla Cove conversions and share sales are still pushing UXA's shares lower and lower -- not mentioned by Proactive Investors and rather concerning.
> 
> The major Bank debt is around $3 million and re-payable over the next few years. The Lind lending does take the pressure off paying these back but it only works if UXA make a good find.
> 
> High risk, as we wait for Straights Resources.




The result was a 150 metre width copper find at Winjabbie, South Australia, by operator Straights Resources. The assay results are due in the coming weeks, and markets do not expect the find, at quite a depth, to be commercial. If for once the UXA Resources bad luck turns the 0.6c stock price should re-rate


----------



## noirua (13 May 2012)

...and so UXA Resources trundle on and on. Debt conversion into shares in the company is a VERY serious matter for the stocks share price -- La Jolla Cove at a 20% discount and lind at an 8.5% discount.

Shares in issue exceed 600m and with La Jolla not finished converting yet and $7.5m from Lind to come for possible  conversions into shares; the view from the shore of the good ship 'UXA' are very worrying -- 0.1c is the lowest point possible on the ASX so only a commercial find, new JV, or asset sale can sop the slide.

The company will survive, for at least three years, I think, as long as UXA makes some strides in the form of a commercial discovery.

GAA Wireline, the profitable Aussie-American based part of UXA looks very good on its own. The UXA drilling side and general expenditure is still around $4.5m per annum and not sustainable unless UXA sells about 50% of GAA Wireline.

GAA cost around A$9m with interest and stamp duty. Worth now is difficult to work out but may be around $6 - $8m although UXA MAY think it's nearer $12m. The American side looks very upbeat and the Aussie side improving rapidly.

A youtube report in the form of an interview with UXA CEO Andrew White at the Hi Alpha Conference recently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTj_fH1Vs0I


----------



## frankie_boy (6 June 2012)

noirua said:


> ...and so UXA Resources trundle on and on. Debt conversion into shares in the company is a VERY serious matter for the stocks share price -- La Jolla Cove at a 20% discount and lind at an 8.5% discount.
> 
> Shares in issue exceed 600m and with La Jolla not finished converting yet and $7.5m from Lind to come for possible  conversions into shares; the view from the shore of the good ship 'UXA' are very worrying -- 0.1c is the lowest point possible on the ASX so only a commercial find, new JV, or asset sale can sop the slide.
> 
> ...






So all is not lost yet I hope. This is a big red mark in my portfolio..


----------



## noirua (7 June 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> So all is not lost yet I hope. This is a big red mark in my portfolio..




It looks as if UXA will remain a big red mark for some considerable time. 

The company appears to be trying to draw a line under the La Jolla cove $2.5m loan disaster and refusing to issue shares under 0.4c each against the remaining loan that can be converted into shares. It seems the new lender wants to get this La Jolla conversion affair ended as soon as possible.

UXA's next move is to float on the US OTC market at 4 cents per share requiring a consolidation.

Directors have started buying shares which should raise confidence a little.

UXA are awaiting drilling results at Oak Dam, SA close to the Carapateena Copper/gold strike, undertaken by Straights Resources.


----------



## frankie_boy (19 July 2012)

noirua said:


> It looks as if UXA will remain a big red mark for some considerable time.
> 
> The company appears to be trying to draw a line under the La Jolla cove $2.5m loan disaster and refusing to issue shares under 0.4c each against the remaining loan that can be converted into shares. It seems the new lender wants to get this La Jolla conversion affair ended as soon as possible.
> 
> ...





I saw that the directors were buying shares.. but not by very much I would have thought to increase my confidence


----------



## noirua (20 July 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> I saw that the directors were buying shares.. but not by very much I would have thought to increase my confidence




Difficult to say where UXA are going next. Lots of interest to buy at 0.3c a share and stock available at 0.4c - La Jolla Cove shareholders may still be trying to unload at 0.4c, roughly 110 million shares bought at 0.26c to 0.31c recently.

UXA have reduced their bank loans by about $2 million (excluding loans by GAA Wireline) but in doing so have run cash down to about $1.4 million and about 0.9 million is earmarked for Nabarlek drilling this and next month.
They must now draw down the last $250,000 from La Jolla Cove and draw, from this month, part of their $7.5 million loan from Lind; who have the right to convert into shares at a 8.3% discount.

Fourth Quarter result is out in about 10 days time and may point to continuing cash problems partly balanced by GAA Wireline's improvement.

Drilling by Straights Resources depends on the depth of any find, less than 0.5% copper need to be a close to surface find.

Directors purchases are disappointing and if they had confidence they'd have bought far more. Their purchases recently have been the equivalent of us putting in $100, not much -- good luck


----------



## noirua (5 August 2012)

I'm not so much on the ball with UXA Resources as I was a few years back as, with many others, I reduced my holding in the run up on takeover rumors over 18 months ago. Still, I hold some stock and can see that IF drilling results from Nabarlek are outstanding I'll be kicking myself - preliminary drilling results due out in 4 weeks or so.

The fourth quarter report was very mildly positive but only due to their subsidiary GAA Wireline increasing turnover by 34%. Chairman Neill Arthur wants to expand GAA so doubts remain on a partner emerging and helping with funding. My view, this move is a positive performance moving down to just above neutral on expansion risk.

Only $1.04m in the bank account on 30th June is disappointing after drawing $2.5m in loans from La Jolla Cove and $500k from Lind partners.

Trading at 0.3c - 0.4c and weakening on the bid side with more La Jolla Cove investors likely to convert into shares at 2.4c. 

High risk on financing going forward even though $7m in further loans are secured from Lind over 2 or three years. Drilling side is an even higher risk balanced against high confidence and profitability at GAA.

A contact of mine is buying shares at 0.3c but I'm not quite buying the story myself as yet.


----------



## frankie_boy (21 August 2012)

noirua said:


> I'm not so much on the ball with UXA Resources as I was a few years back as, with many others, I reduced my holding in the run up on takeover rumors over 18 months ago. Still, I hold some stock and can see that IF drilling results from Nabarlek are outstanding I'll be kicking myself - preliminary drilling results due out in 4 weeks or so.
> 
> The fourth quarter report was very mildly positive but only due to their subsidiary GAA Wireline increasing turnover by 34%. Chairman Neill Arthur wants to expand GAA so doubts remain on a partner emerging and helping with funding. My view, this move is a positive performance moving down to just above neutral on expansion risk.
> 
> ...




Yes I see its its been flicking between 0.3c - 0.2 in the last week or so. Will be watching and waiting for the results from Narbarlek. I would have thought there may have been some buys in anticipation but there has been nothing, Im guessing from past results. Im not holding my breath to see any return soon to my average buy price


----------



## noirua (1 September 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Yes I see its its been flicking between 0.3c - 0.2 in the last week or so. Will be watching and waiting for the results from Narbarlek. I would have thought there may have been some buys in anticipation but there has been nothing, Im guessing from past results. Im not holding my breath to see any return soon to my average buy price




The drilling at Nabarlek North has been put back to later in September and results expected soon after as results will come quickly from GAA Wireline. Most uranium miners are mothballing mines, except very low cost producers, and UXA cant be that hopeful that any find will be good enough. 

I'm uncertain as to the full setup of the Lind loan of $7.5m over two or three years and it looks likely to have been borrowed against GAA Wireline Limited, or if Lind do not want to convert at an 8.5% discount into UXA shares, then the games looks up for UXA, imho.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Yes I see its its been flicking between 0.3c - 0.2 in the last week or so. Will be watching and waiting for the results from Narbarlek. I would have thought there may have been some buys in anticipation but there has been nothing, Im guessing from past results. Im not holding my breath to see any return soon to my average buy price




Looks now to be stuck closer to 0.2c a share after the latest La Jolla conversion at 0.17c, 0.16c next -- I saw an original comment somewhere that referred to UXA having been La Jolla coved, seems some know a bit of history on the company.

UXA now have a market cap of about $1.58m and 16 times the shares originally number issued in 2006. Value of GAA Wireline is $10 to $12 million, imho, and other assets worth about A$2million, making A$12 to $14 million. Unfortunately loans are building up and running costs remain quite high.


----------



## frankie_boy (20 September 2012)

noirua said:


> Looks now to be stuck closer to 0.2c a share after the latest La Jolla conversion at 0.17c, 0.16c next -- I saw an original comment somewhere that referred to UXA having been La Jolla coved, seems some know a bit of history on the company.
> 
> UXA now have a market cap of about $1.58m and 16 times the shares originally number issued in 2006. Value of GAA Wireline is $10 to $12 million, imho, and other assets worth about A$2million, making A$12 to $14 million. Unfortunately loans are building up and running costs remain quite high.




So they have started their drill on the 7th Sept, not much movement though I see a number of buyers lying in wait. A little bit of volume movement today than previous days, tho I am hanging onto any movement I see with baited breath until i recover somewhat 

As you say, the bills have to be paid..


----------



## bandicoot76 (21 September 2012)

i saw an interview with a mineral council of qld official last night calling for uranium mining to be allowed in qld to counteract the current chaos in the mining sector caused by dropping coal prices,

any thoughts on how this may affect UXA shareprice should qld govt allow it anyone? i know GCR have uranium tenements around the mt isa region, do UXA have any qld exploration operations on the cards?


----------



## noirua (23 September 2012)

bandicoot76 said:


> i saw an interview with a mineral council of qld official last night calling for uranium mining to be allowed in qld to counteract the current chaos in the mining sector caused by dropping coal prices,
> 
> any thoughts on how this may affect UXA shareprice should qld govt allow it anyone? i know GCR have uranium tenements around the mt isa region, do UXA have any qld exploration operations on the cards?





UXA only have GAA Wireline Limited operating in Queensland and have no tenements there. I doubt anyone is interested in drilling for uranium in QLD at the present uranium price.


----------



## frankie_boy (4 October 2012)

noirua said:


> UXA only have GAA Wireline Limited operating in Queensland and have no tenements there. I doubt anyone is interested in drilling for uranium in QLD at the present uranium price.





Gone into trading halt. Results to come I expect. Will there be tears of joy or dispair...


----------



## noirua (4 October 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Gone into trading halt. Results to come I expect. Will there be tears of joy or dispair...




Worse than a 'Trading Halt', suspension by the ASX. It could be a long time before trading starts again.

I did read a comment that UXA would not be unhappy about this suspension as long as Lind continues to pay the agreed loan package.


----------



## frankie_boy (6 October 2012)

noirua said:


> Worse than a 'Trading Halt', suspension by the ASX. It could be a long time before trading starts again.
> 
> I did read a comment that UXA would not be unhappy about this suspension as long as Lind continues to pay the agreed loan package.




Yes I did finally read as to why. Hmmm


----------



## noirua (16 October 2012)

UXA are taking a chance here in that La Jolla Cove $792k and Lind $500k could call in their convertible loans plus interest immediately -- UXA indicate they wont.

UXA are now to sell the whole or part of GAA Wireline and some tenements. MD Dr Russel Penney is now in the United States and hopes to finalise deals that should clear all or most of the company's debts.

Drilling results from Nabarlek North are due in a few weeks.


----------



## frankie_boy (17 October 2012)

noirua said:


> UXA are taking a chance here in that La Jolla Cove $792k and Lind $500k could call in their convertible loans plus interest immediately -- UXA indicate they wont.
> 
> UXA are now to sell the whole or part of GAA Wireline and some tenements. MD Dr Russel Penney is now in the United States and hopes to finalise deals that should clear all or most of the company's debts.
> 
> Drilling results from Nabarlek North are due in a few weeks.




Good knowing it looks like they can get on top of the debt.


----------



## noirua (18 October 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Good knowing it looks like they can get on top of the debt.




UXA Resources have until 4pm (Queensland time) on 2nd November 2012, to repay $500k plus interest and costs.


----------



## frankie_boy (31 October 2012)

noirua said:


> UXA Resources have until 4pm (Queensland time) on 2nd November 2012, to repay $500k plus interest and costs.




Slightly concerned now as this is a couple days away


----------



## noirua (10 December 2012)

UXA Resources: 'what a muddle we be in', as the family silver is sold off for not much. Trying to sell GAA Wireline and PFN Tool bought for $6 million and lucky if they get $3 million, and other tenements as well.

Now a rights issue of one for one at 0.15c each. Problem is, the Annual Report is delayed and should have been out in October and the shares are not trading. On top of that Lind want their $500k back plus $100k extra charges and though La Jolla Cove have stayed their ground on the $800k they are owed, that's  the only bright point at this stage.

Still want to carry on drilling in NSW and South Australia to firm up the possibility of a Zinc/Copper/Silver mine and then Copper - Gold.  Then there is Nabarlek North and Pandamus West for lackluster uranium and some drilling results outstanding, not a happy scenario.

The rights issue isn't underwritten and a lot of foreign investors in many domains are left out. If UXA sell GAA for $3m and half the rights issue is taken up to raise about $650k, then debts can be paid off and leave $1.3m extra to carry on. Not good but not an end game, especially if further drilling is successful.

$78k was raised in a placing recently at 0.15c that is mildly encouraging. Two directors have resigned and UXA look to be cutting costs, they have to.

If the shares return to trading soon and the directors appear confident about this, I think, then that would be encouraging.


----------



## noirua (16 December 2012)

So UXA trundle on and on and on. Now they've sold their remaining interest in the J/V with Straights Resources for $375k, not much again but welcome I suppose.

MD Dr Russell Penney is spending his time now trying to sell GAA Wireline and PFN Tool and I note elsewhere that Paladin have shown an interest (not confirmed) and one other at 4 mile. An advert has been put out as neither MAY be interested in paying all cash in these hard times for uranium.

It looks, though not confirmed, that UXA want to unload interests in the Canning Basin area and maybe Nabarlek North and Pandamus West. Some of the drilling results at Nabarlek are being kept under wraps and the true reason is unknown but may be part of negotiations with RIL Australia, a subsidiary of Reliance Industries of India.


----------



## frankie_boy (20 December 2012)

noirua said:


> So UXA trundle on and on and on. Now they've sold their remaining interest in the J/V with Straights Resources for $375k, not much again but welcome I suppose.
> 
> MD Dr Russell Penney is spending his time now trying to sell GAA Wireline and PFN Tool and I note elsewhere that Paladin have shown an interest (not confirmed) and one other at 4 mile. An advert has been put out as neither MAY be interested in paying all cash in these hard times for uranium.
> 
> It looks, though not confirmed, that UXA want to unload interests in the Canning Basin area and maybe Nabarlek North and Pandamus West. Some of the drilling results at Nabarlek are being kept under wraps and the true reason is unknown but may be part of negotiations with RIL Australia, a subsidiary of Reliance Industries of India.




So still battling along to stay alive. Interesting they are still holding onto the drill results. Speculation is rife!

ps I did read the MD has resigned. Always a concern if its not going anywhere.


----------



## frankie_boy (10 January 2013)

Still frozen for a bit longer...


----------



## noirua (11 January 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Still frozen for a bit longer...




Well, Dr Penney is gone now after giving 3 months notice and packing his bags for personal reasons. I don't think that UXA can afford a replacement of a similar caliber.

As to the GAA Wireline sale, there seems to be an all quiet position at UXA after putting out the 'For Sale' note about 3 weeks ago: About then I got an abrupt email reply concerning the GAA sale that did not inspire confidence -- I did add a bit of advice etc which did not get the 'thankyou for your interest' normal response from companies.

UXA must sell assets to book about $2.5 to $3mn if they want to cover all debts and leave some cash over for running costs.

I think UXA should setup similar to Sirius Resources and live out of a cabin onsite when drilling. There is a need for directors to leave their comfort zone and peg costs to an absolute minimum -- UXA need costs down to $500k per annum to afford to drill the Polygnum area.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 January 2013)

From what I read on the announcment the suspension should have been lifted yesterday. They are still not trading. I assume they must be getting another extension on their suspension?


----------



## noirua (26 January 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> From what I read on the announcment the suspension should have been lifted yesterday. They are still not trading. I assume they must be getting another extension on their suspension?




I understand from UXA that they have been given more time to sell GAA Wireline Australia in an orderly manner by one of their lenders: This I'm told was already announced. No comment on the 2nd lender La Jolla Cove.


----------



## noirua (26 February 2013)

UXA eyes $1.4m raising to clear debt
http://www.afr.com/p/markets/market_wrap/uxa_eyes_raising_to_clear_debt_mS1ToReGTV5V0nQM62mXfN

The above has not been announced by the ASX. Basically says $1.9m will be raised by a 1:1 rights issue and placing at 0.15c a share, together with one option. Patterson are dealing with the rights which is partly underwritten to $700k.
Company will be debt free on the sale of GAA Wireline and have an expected minimum $1.9m in cash.


----------



## frankie_boy (16 April 2013)

noirua said:


> UXA eyes $1.4m raising to clear debt
> http://www.afr.com/p/markets/market_wrap/uxa_eyes_raising_to_clear_debt_mS1ToReGTV5V0nQM62mXfN
> 
> The above has not been announced by the ASX. Basically says $1.9m will be raised by a 1:1 rights issue and placing at 0.15c a share, together with one option. Patterson are dealing with the rights which is partly underwritten to $700k.
> Company will be debt free on the sale of GAA Wireline and have an expected minimum $1.9m in cash.




So this has been announced now yes? I received in the mail about the rights issue.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> So this has been announced now yes? I received in the mail about the rights issue.




Another rights issue that has gone wrong and a bit worrying now. All the resolutions were passed at the AGM and three of the directors re-elected. 
The mining sector is even worse now and I'm not sure the drivers of this bus can see the road ahead that clearly.

Companies need to generate cash. Borrowing, placings and rights issues are not the way and drilling in hope at tenements with no pedigree, in this market, is hopeless without a few million dollars in the bank.


----------



## frankie_boy (25 April 2013)

noirua said:


> Another rights issue that has gone wrong and a bit worrying now. All the resolutions were passed at the AGM and three of the directors re-elected.
> The mining sector is even worse now and I'm not sure the drivers of this bus can see the road ahead that clearly.
> 
> Companies need to generate cash. Borrowing, placings and rights issues are not the way and drilling in hope at tenements with no pedigree, in this market, is hopeless without a few million dollars in the bank.





oh dear..


----------



## noirua (4 May 2013)

Looks a bit better now. Handed a paddle whilst white surf rafting, better than nothing. Looks as if they are fairly advanced in selling GAA Wireline and PFN Tool. 
Produced a quarterly report that looks as if it is desperately pleading for cash, anyway, all is not lost yet.


----------



## noirua (2 June 2013)

GAA Wireline Limited, is to be sold by auction on 25th June 2013 at Mount Barker, Adelaide, SA.

https://www.mgs.net.au/auction/preliminarylisting.html?a=7357

https://www.mgs.net.au/auction/preliminaryphotos.html?a=7357


----------



## frankie_boy (4 June 2013)

noirua said:


> GAA Wireline Limited, is to be sold by auction on 25th June 2013 at Mount Barker, Adelaide, SA.
> 
> https://www.mgs.net.au/auction/preliminarylisting.html?a=7357
> 
> https://www.mgs.net.au/auction/preliminaryphotos.html?a=7357




I am assuming its going to auction as it wasnt able to be sold privately. If its not sold at auction its not going to be good for UXA yes?


----------



## noirua (14 June 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> I am assuming its going to auction as it wasnt able to be sold privately. If its not sold at auction its not going to be good for UXA yes?




UXA have now sold the PFN Technology before the auction but have not said for how much.

Rumour has it that the highest offer for GAA Wireline came from the previous owner but was not accepted as it was below the minimum market price put on it by UXA.


----------



## frankie_boy (23 July 2013)

noirua said:


> UXA have now sold the PFN Technology before the auction but have not said for how much.
> 
> Rumour has it that the highest offer for GAA Wireline came from the previous owner but was not accepted as it was below the minimum market price put on it by UXA.




Nearing the end of July with any news of yet Noirua?


----------



## noirua (26 July 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Nearing the end of July with any news of yet Noirua?




UXA Resources has closed its doors blaming the downturn in the mining sector | Business News | Business and Finance News | | The Advertiser
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/busin...he-mining-sector/story-fni6uma6-1226679518882

I don't hold out much hope now as the loan book must be around $1.5m with interest and costs added.


----------



## frankie_boy (30 July 2013)

noirua said:


> UXA Resources has closed its doors blaming the downturn in the mining sector | Business News | Business and Finance News | | The Advertiser
> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/busin...he-mining-sector/story-fni6uma6-1226679518882
> 
> I don't hold out much hope now as the loan book must be around $1.5m with interest and costs added.


----------



## frankie_boy (1 August 2013)

frankie_boy said:


>




I assume that I have to write off my stock..


----------



## noirua (3 August 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> I assume that I have to write off my stock..




Looks that way, though in theory the company is still listed on the ASX. It would require an unlikely change of mind by the lenders combined with a cash rich company pouring money in.

Only company I know to have a form of benefactor, my opinion, is Norseman Gold PLC ASX:NGX whos main asset is Norseman Gold Limited. Tulla Resources have piled cash and effort into this one and somehow paid the liquidators costs and the mine etc., comes back to NGX with piles of strings attached, strings my opinion.


----------



## frankie_boy (13 November 2013)

noirua said:


> Looks that way, though in theory the company is still listed on the ASX. It would require an unlikely change of mind by the lenders combined with a cash rich company pouring money in.
> 
> Only company I know to have a form of benefactor, my opinion, is Norseman Gold PLC ASX:NGX whos main asset is Norseman Gold Limited. Tulla Resources have piled cash and effort into this one and somehow paid the liquidators costs and the mine etc., comes back to NGX with piles of strings attached, strings my opinion.




Guess not.. dammit.. onwards and upwards..


----------



## noirua (14 December 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Guess not.. dammit.. onwards and upwards..




UXA Resources Limited are not declared dead yet, in fact the liquidator  (now company administrator)has said they may not yet be declared as a complete loss for tax purposes.
An AGM will now be held by March 2014 as agreed by ASIC and if there is sufficient progression the date may get an agreed extension.
The former directors have been restored to the board of UXA but as yet are not commenting on the situation. 
It appears, but I cant post the reply, that the liquidator was of the opinion that this situation need not have occurred. [from this I conclude that the debtors recently changed their position on the establishment of a new financier with the right to dismiss the reinstated board of directors]

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/....tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=uxa

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/....tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=uxa

UXA are no longer an ASX listed company but announcements will still continue on ASX as required by ASIC.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2014)

Details on who to contact concerning the present position of UXA Resources: UXA Resources Shareholders
http://farnsworthshepard.com.au/index.php/component/content/article/20-uxa-resources-shareholders


----------



## noirua (3 August 2015)

UXA Resources' shares will return to ASX quotation on 28th September 2015, after exactly 3 years suspension. 

Notice of Meeting etc.,
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150803/pdf/4307vyr3rglzrk.pdf


----------



## noirua (24 January 2016)

UXA Resources' shares will return to ASX quotation on 28th September 2015, after exactly 3 years suspension. 

OH, that ASX quotation never happened as ASIC stepped in and new cash raising plans had to be made. Still trying to raise cash from a rights issue at 10c a share and appear to be struggling somewhat to get close to the 100% hoped for.
Only good hope is that uranium is becoming more acceptable again as the cough cough cough brigade step up pollution worries aplenty. If uranium gets up to $60 a lb, then UXA become interesting with an additional gold exploration interest.


----------



## System (30 March 2016)

On March 29th, 2016, UXA Resources Limited (UXA) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------



## noirua (30 March 2016)

System said:


> On March 29th, 2016, UXA Resources Limited (UXA) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.




Not the end yet for UXA Resources as a company and more a case of failing to raise sufficient funds at 10c a share before the runway left no more space to takeoff on ASX. The way back would need a takeover by another ASX company that could happen with markets in the gold sector improving.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2017)

Website address hTTp://www.uxaresources.com.au

UXA and Tomcar Australia enter into MOU for expansion
http://www.uxaresources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/PressRelease-UXAAnnouncement-Feb2017-1.pdf

Yes indeed, UXA Resources are up and running again. Back from Administration and disaster. Probably miraculous.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2017)

noirua said:


> Website address hTTp://www.uxaresources.com.au
> 
> UXA and Tomcar Australia enter into MOU for expansion
> http://www.uxaresources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/PressRelease-UXAAnnouncement-Feb2017-1.pdf




No news on this Public unquoted company. Now more than 4 months late on further MOU and expansion moves - disappointing.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2017)

So far unable to get a response from UXA Resources. A Public unquoted company is only expected to report every 12 months and notify changes to directors: Those newly appointed and those who have resigned.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2017)

noirua said:


> So far unable to get a response from UXA Resources. A Public unquoted company is only expected to report every 12 months and notify changes to directors: Those newly appointed and those who have resigned.



Company says the usual. As soon as they have any information it will appear on the website. Unable to give further guidance as to when this might be.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2017)

All quiet on the UXA front. Despite a promise of news in April. Just watch http://www.uxaresources.com.au/ something must happen eventually.


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

The last information was back in February:
http://www.uxaresources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/PressRelease-UXAAnnouncement-Feb2017-1.pdf


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

Well, the whole Tomcar dream collapsed:

*Car manufacturing startup Tomcar Australia collapses into administration*
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/sta...up-tomcar-australia-voluntary-administration/

*News - General News*
*Tomcar placed in voluntary administration*
https://www.goauto.com.au/news/gene...oluntary-administration/2018-02-08/69637.html


----------



## noirua (3 February 2019)

The UXA website has disappeared but the company still has uranium assets in Arnham Land and gold assets in NSW. Might come right but the gods have never been on the right side of this company.
https://www.supremecourt.vic.gov.au...17133cee/scvdailylistforwednesday9may2018.pdf


----------



## noirua (3 February 2019)

Connect - ASIC
https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...&_afrWindowMode=0&_adf.ctrl-state=f8q1v9v0w_4
https://abr.business.gov.au/ABN/View?id=65112714397

UXA Resources Limited engages in the exploration and development of mineral tenements in Northern Territory and South Australia.
The company explores for uranium, copper, gold, and platinum. Its principal projects include the Nabarlek Uranium project with two granted exploration licenses and eight exploration license applications located in the Alligator River and the Westmoreland uranium provinces; and the Pandanus West tenement with one granted tenement of 960 square kilometers and three tenement applications situated in the Murphy Inlier in the Northern Territory. The company is based in Adelaide, Australia.
-----
UXA Resources Limited announced that it had been granted the Commonwealth Hill exploration licence (EL 4971) in South Australia on 3rd September 2012.

Commonwealth Hill is located 15km north of Kingsgate’s Challenger gold mine (3 million ounces of contained gold), and 150km north west of Tarcoola in central South Australia. The area had drawn interest with Trafford Resources acquiring a 51% interest in a joint venture with Kingsgate's Dominion Gold Operations on tenements adjacent to the Challenger mine in August 2012.

Commonwealth Hill is prospective for lode gold deposits similar to the Challenger gold mine and palaeochannel uranium deposits, similar to the Beverley uranium mine in South Australia. Previous exploration identified the Garford palaeochannel (uranium) and the Nemesis gold prospect where a 1.5km long gold calcrete anomaly had been inadequately tested by previous widely spaced shallow vertical drill-holes.


----------



## noirua (10 March 2019)

Peter Hayden Hunt is a businessperson who has been at the head of 7 different companies and presently is Non-Executive Chairman of Xped Ltd., Non-Executive Chairman of Xped Corp. Pty. Ltd. (a subsidiary of Xped Ltd.) and Non-Executive Chairman at UXA Resources Ltd. Mr. Hunt is also on the board of Intermin Resources Ltd. (former Chairman) and Urex Ltd. and Member of The Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia. https://www.marketscreener.com/business-leaders/Peter-Hayden-Hunt-07H3TQ-E/biography/


----------



## noirua (27 August 2020)

The only information that I can find on the company which is no longer quoted on the ASX: https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...&_afrWindowMode=0&_adf.ctrl-state=x06ov9aka_4
*UXA RESOURCES LTD ACN 112 714 397*
*Next review date:  31/01/2021*
*https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...rchRegisters.jspx?_adf.ctrl-state=x06ov9aka_4*


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

noirua said:


> The only information that I can find on the company which is no longer quoted on the ASX:




Have never held/traded UXA but Shareholders as always wear the inefficiencies of management. Sympathies with anyone who did their dough


----------



## noirua (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> Have never held/traded UXA but Shareholders as always wear the inefficiencies of management. Sympathies with anyone who did their dough



Very unfortunate this company as they were hit by Cyclone Yasi in Queensland in early 2011.
*SEVERE TROPICAL CYCLONE YASI: ONE OF THE MOST POWERFUL CYCLONES TO AFFECT AUSTRALIA*
*https://www.surgewatch.org/severe-t...e-most-powerful-cyclones-to-affect-australia/*
All UXA's work came to a halt and that was the end of the wireline logging business Geoscience Associates Australia Limited.

The Fukushima Nuclear plant blew up: 
That was the end of all the uranium interests in Arnhem Land for UXA. Just after their uranium and copper find.

Also due to the desperate management taking out a risky loan package that allowed the borrower to sell shares at will sunk the share price. Once at 52c they crashed to 0.1p.

New management arrived but they bought into Tomcar that soon after dived into Administration.
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/sta...up-tomcar-australia-voluntary-administration/

Following that they ended up in court concerning Tomcar's collapse.

A sad story for investors as in June 2006 they announced a silver find but later found the silver came from the drill bit. The shares shot up 80% so this now looks a bit iffy looking back.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2020)

ASIC Registration: Https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...ype=OrgAndBusNm&_adf.ctrl-state=19w08v567n_15


----------



## barney (9 December 2020)

noirua said:


> ASIC Registration: Https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...ype=OrgAndBusNm&_adf.ctrl-state=19w08v567n_15




So they are still registered??  Its all too late now though is it not?


----------



## noirua (9 December 2020)

barney said:


> So they are still registered??  Its all too late now though is it not?



These are the latest announcements for UXA Resources Limited from ASIC: https://publishednotices.asic.gov.au/browsesearch-notices?appointment=All&companynameoracn=uxa resources&noticestate=All&archvd=0

There appear to be no court cases reported so the company still exists.  The directors all still hold positions with other companies. One director of UXA resigned recently but I do not know which one: https://publishednotices.asic.gov.a...icestate=All&court=Supreme&dnotice=3&archvd=0


----------



## noirua (14 December 2020)

No mention of UXA Resources Limited though anything that is favorable and mentions uranium may yet raise the company from its near 7-year coma:
https://thebull.com.au/asx-uranium-...il&utm_term=0_27a4a54d92-d59a3abd9e-266297529
On 11 March of 2011, an earthquake and subsequent tsunami struck Japan with the Fukushima nuclear power generation plant in its wake. The damage caused by the event led to the worst global nuclear accident since the disaster at Chernobyl in 1986.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2021)

The next ASIC Review date for UXA Resources Limited is 31 January 2022.
https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...Type=OrgAndBusNm&_adf.ctrl-state=wxsuvzwuc_15
Click on 'View Summary (pdf)' -
Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 03:56:50 on 31/01/2021

The locality of Registered Office: FLINDERS VIC 3929
Address: UXA Resources Limited:  17 The Avenue, Flinders, Victoria, VIC 3929
Status: Registered
ABN: 65 112 714 397
ACN: 112 714 397


----------



## noirua (12 February 2021)

Maybe some hope for UXA Resources formerly ASX: UXA. They hold the largest areas of land in Australia for uranium exploration. Maybe the way back is very difficult or impossible though.
This chart originally posted by aus_trader:


----------



## noirua (20 May 2022)

noirua said:


> ASIC Registration: Https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...ype=OrgAndBusNm&_adf.ctrl-state=19w08v567n_15





> The next UXA review date is 31 January 2023.
> https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...ype=OrgAndBusNm&_adf.ctrl-state=12dxtncn8j_15








						Current details for ABN 65 112 714 397 | ABN Lookup
					






					abr.business.gov.au


----------

